#ubuntu-no 2011-06-20
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu er nokså eksentrisk når man kobler til flere skjermer, synes jeg. Det skjer så mye rart at jeg har mistet oversikten. :)
<Kagee> den er litt pirkete, men jeg har klart å holde oversikten
<jo-erlend> heh, pirkete? Når jeg lukker lokket på pcen, så skjer det forskjellige ting hver gang, som for eksempel at skjermene byttes om, eller at alle vinduer flyttes til den _eksterne_ skjermen...  Menyene vises på feil skjerm når jeg bruker tastaturet. Oppløsninger endres fra tid til annen. Massevis av sånne rare ting.
<Kagee> aha. det var kanskje ikke det jeg mente. Den funker helt fin med tre skjermer koblet til konstant. (stasjonær). Den oppførte seg fint da jeg koblet laptop'en til en prosjektor, men jeg må inrømme at jeg ikke gjorde noe fancy. (bachelorpresentasjon - koble til pc, så bilde på prosjektor, gå gjennom presentasjon, dra ut vgakabel, komme seg av podium asap :)
<jo-erlend> jada, sånn sett fungerer det fint.
<jo-erlend> Kagee, men bruker du Unity? Prøv å trykke F10 og se om menyene dukker opp som de skal?
<Kagee> nei! ikke pokker :)
<Kagee> det fungerte iallefall ikke med tre skjermer :)
<Kagee> eller, det passet veldig dårlig
<jo-erlend> ok?
<Kagee> vel, jeg vil at "primærskjermen" skal være den i midten
<Kagee> men da la jo unity-baren seg der
<jo-erlend> gjør det noe?
<Kagee> og jeg måte krangle med den for å få den til å viseseg
<Kagee> +" "
<jo-erlend> ah. Er den vanskelig å treffe når den er "midt på" ja? Det hadde jeg ikke tenkt på.
<jo-erlend> ellers bruker jeg ikke mus så mye. Jeg bruker helst tastaturet for alt launceren gjør.
<Kagee> jeg kunne natagelig brukt tastaturet _mye_ mer
<Kagee> kanskje jeg skal stjele noen tips fra deg?
<Kagee> :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, kan godt det. Noen jeg bruker mye, er alt+ctrl+numpad for å plassere vinduer. 8 og 2 maksimerer horisontalt, 2 0g 6 vertikalt, 1,7,9,3 plasserer vinduene i et hjørne. Et raskt trykk på super viser dash, et lenger trykk viser launcheren. Super+num bytter mellom vinduer eller åpner en ny instans hvis det ikke finnes noen. super+numnum (super11, for eksempel) viser alle vinduer som hører til et program. shift+super+num å
<jo-erlend> pner en ny instans av et program. Super+w gir en vindusoversikt for alle skrivebord. Super+a viser programmer, super+f viser filer og mapper. Super+s viser alle arbeidsområder. Super+d viser desktop. F10 viser menyer (appindikatorer og programmeny)...
<jo-erlend> det er mye fint og enda mye mer som kommer. :)
<Kagee> super+w viser oversikten på den den skjermen som inneholder det aktive programmet, ikke den skjermen musepekeren er på. det er litt.. irriterende. Mulig å fikse?
<Kagee> og jeg _elsker_ ctrl-alt-num!!
<jo-erlend> ikke foreløpig, tror jeg. Hva mener du med at den viser oversikten på skjermen som inneholder det aktive vinduet?
<jo-erlend> jaggu...
<Kagee> jo-erlend: tre skjermer. tre åpne programmer, et på hver skjerm.
<jo-erlend> men er ikke det en fordel? Jeg mener. Hvis du har fokusert et vindu på en skjerm, er det vel naturlig at det er den skjermen du ser på?
<Kagee> ser på, ja
<Kagee> men om jeg vil bruke super-w til raskt å sette fokus på et vindu, burde det ikke vært på samme skjerm som musepekeren ?
<jo-erlend> jo, det er et poeng. (Jeg vil ha bedre snarveier i den oversikten uansett).
<Kagee> jeg ser at man også kan sette fokus med tastaturet. da er det kanskje til å leve med
<jo-erlend> det samme gjelder forøvrig linser.
<Kagee> linser?
<jo-erlend> ja... Et sånt som du får hvis du trykker super+f for eksempel.
<Kagee> skjer ikkenoe
<jo-erlend> du bruker ikke Unity? :)
<Kagee> eller, det kommer en f på weechatinputlinjen
<Kagee> nei
<Kagee> w funka.
<jo-erlend> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-tsVP4PQEiyU/TfJaQKLbLKI/AAAAAAAACMM/Um8kHOQsWRM/s640/askubuntu-lens-unity.png
<Kagee> aha
<jo-erlend> Kagee, Unity er en plugin for Compiz og flere av funksjonene som Unity bruker, finnes i Compiz generelt.
<Kagee> super-num eller super-numnum fungerte heller ikke ...
<Kagee> mmmm
<Kagee> må jeg fortsatt installere et tillegsprogram for å kofigurere den manuelt?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, hmm?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, de tingene der gjøres av Unity, så hvis du ikke bruker det, så funker det ikke. :)
<jo-erlend> ja, compizconfig-settings-manager brukes for å konfigurere Compiz.
<SlimG> Noen tips til dhcp klient med en slags --no-default-gw parameter? konfigurerer endel ruterbokser og vil beholde min eksisterende gw
<si-m1> er vel bare å fjerne "routers" fra request-lista i dhclient.conf
<SlimG> Jeg trenger å få tildelt default gw, bare ikke når jeg konfigurerer rutere
<si-m1> [-e VAR=val]
<si-m1> kan sikkert sette request med den
<si-m1> evt så lager du en egen dhclient.conf uten den
<si-m1> og kjører -cf min_ruter_config_dhclient.conf
<xt> evt bare bruke metric
<xt> sette låg metric på statisk rute
<xt> trur dhcp vanligvis får 100 i metric, elns
<SlimG> takk for tips si-m1 og xt , tenkte ikkje på å lage alternativ config fil
<SlimG> Hvordan fjerner jeg linje 1, 2 og siste linje fra stdout?
<SlimG> får fjernet linje 1 og 2 med "sed -e '1,2d'"
<si-m1> sed -n '1,2p;$p'
<si-m1> eller sed -n '1p;2p;$p' om du vil
<SlimG> fikk det til med sed -e '1d;2d;$d' #takk for hjelpen si-m1
<si-m1> np
<si-m1> ah, du sa slette ja
<si-m1> hehe
<geirha> Sjekk først om programmet har en opsjon for å ikke skrive headere og slikt.
<geirha> Antar det er noe sånt du prøver å fjerne
<SlimG> Jeg bedriver ikke noe vakkert arbeid, prøver å hente ut data fra forsiden av 100 pdf dokumenter, før noen river det digitale hodet av meg må jeg nevne at dette kun er midlertidig ;)
<geirha> Ah. Høres ... givende ut. :)
<si-m1> haha
<SlimG> forferdelig, skummelt at noen ser på .pdf som noe annet enn printermat
<Sakarias> er jo noe annet enn printermat
<Sakarias> leser ofte dokumentasjon levert i pdf
<SlimG> Jeg foretrekker å få levert dokumentasjon i noe annet enn .pdf, gjerne HTML
<geirha> Jeg foretrekker TXT
 * SlimG liker ikke store ASCII grafer og kart ;)
<Sakarias> blir så mye pes å drasse med seg html filer, og tilhørende billedfiler osv... enklere med pdf da
<SlimG> A4 er knotete og for min del ubrukelig på mobile lesere, så jeg som regel opp med å måtte konvertere til html eller tekst
<SlimG> så jeg *ender som ...
<geirha> SlimG: FÃ¥ deg en ipad :P
 * SlimG liker e-papir og batteritid
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, sånn sett er chm litt behagelig.
<jo-erlend> men jeg synes det er fint å lese pdf. God støtte for å vise to sider av gangen og sånt. Det er fine greier.
<Trond--> http://chrome.angrybirds.com Hvorfor lagger det sånt? Må ha hatt 2-3 fps bare
<SlimG> Trond--: GÃ¥r greit hos meg sett bort fra litt lugging
<SlimG> ah, jeg kompilerer, mulig derfor det lugger, skal prøve på nytt etterpå
<Trond--> trykker jeg på en link i xchat og jeg blir sendt til firefox kan jeg ikke trykke på xchat i unity-launcher for å komme tilbake til xchat
<i7-Cud4> hvordan kan jeg editere et tekst dokument sånn at jeg bare sitter igjen med dem siste linjene, etc ola norman 1980. så vil jeg editere tekst dokumentet så jeg sitter kunn i gjen med fødselsdatoen 1980
<i7-Cud4> er det sed man bruker til slikt?
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-21
<Sakarias> http://swipe.nokia.com/
<Sakarias> Nokia N9 :)
<Trond--> Er det slik mobil-telefonene ser ut i dag
<Trond--> Nesten hele greia er en eneste skjerm
<Trond--> Er det ingen som opplever at minimering av vinduer ikke alltlid virker ?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hva mener du med det?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, du må begynne å beskrive situasjonene du opplever. Sånne meldinger som det der, betyr ingenting for folk som leser det.
<jo-erlend> men det var et interessant tidspunkt for det. Jeg skulle akkurat til å spørre om det er noen som bruker Unity som fremdeles minimerer vinduer. Jeg har helt sluttet med det og jeg savner det ikke.
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle gjerne ha hørt en beskrivelse av årsaken til at folk minimerer vinduer.
<Trond-> er freenode under angrep?
<Trond-> blir disconnecta hele tiden samt det er en kanal jeg ikke får joina og blir sent til ##overflow
<jo-erlend> * Topic for ##overflow is: You've reached this channel because the channel you tried to enter has been configured with join throttling (+J).  There may be a clonebot attack in progress there, or simply unusually heavy interest.  Please leave this channel and try again.  Your channel may also be "identified-only" (+r); join #please_register for more information. If you need help, message a freenode staffer or email
<jo-erlend> flott at folk er så flinke til å lese topic.
<jo-erlend> sendes til og med som notice når du joiner, så du får samme melding _to_ ganger.
<Trond--> der ja. la ikke merke til at freenode tvang på meg feil navn.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, man leser alltid topic når man joiner en kanal.
<Trond--> Hvordan får jeg frem unicodes med Alt-knappen i Xchat?
<jo-erlend> du ønsker å bytte knapp altså? Hvorfor det?
<xt> Trond--: det funker ikkje som på windows
<jo-erlend> det er vanligvis control+shift+u som brukes.
<Trond--> Da får jeg underline
<jo-erlend> ctrl+shift+u <unicode>
<Trond--> u牸
<Trond--> Er det ascii mirc bruker ?
<jo-erlend> mIRC støtter mange tegnkodinger.
<xt> ascii inneheld berre vanlige teikn, ingen spesielle.
<Trond--> der brukte jeg alt-knappen og num-tegnene
<xt> dette er ein windows-egenskap, har ingenting med irc å gjera
<Trond--> setter jeg charset til utf8 i xchat må jeg finne en tabell som viser hva jeg kan bruke av control+shift+u ?
<Trond--> for utf8 og kan andre se det om de har satt sine klienter til andre charset ?
<Trond--> se det jeg skriver
<jo-erlend> ikke nødvendigvis.
<jo-erlend> hvis de bruker ascii, kan de for eksempel ikke se æøå.
<xt> Trond--: alle må bruke samme teiknsett, elles virker det ikkje.
<Trond--> er unicode oversetter for alle charsets ?
<xt> unicode er ikkje eit teiknsett
<xt> utf-8 er.
<xt> alle teiknsett kan oversettast til andre, stort sett.
<Trond--> hva er det unicode gjør/er ?
<xt> forstår ikkje spørsmålet
<jo-erlend> http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode
<Trond--> Unicode er et tegnsett ....
<citoyen> Unicode er ikke et tegnsett
<citoyen> Unicode er en standard for tegnsett
<citoyen> utf-8 er et tegnsett som følger Unicode-standarden
<citoyen> utf-16 er et annet
<citoyen> Men når folk snakker om "unicode" er det som oftest utf-8 de refererer til
<xt> citoyen er meir pedagogisk enn meg, ser eg :)
<Trond--> Ubuntu bug ?
<Trond--> Jeg trykka på x oppe i venstre hjørnet for å lukke så lukka programmet bak der seg igjen
<Trond--> Det var Firefox jeg skulle lukke, ikke Xchat.
<Trond--> Firefox vinduet var der fremdeles, så jeg trykka igjen og da lukka det seg.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, vel. Det er en kjent svakhet.
<jo-erlend> det så nok ut som at det var Firefox som hadde fokus, mens det var Xchat som i virkeligheten hadde det. Det forekommer innimellom.
<Trond--> Det var da svært så mande disconnects jeg skulle få
<Trond--> Jeg prøver å printe ut noe, men det skjer ikke noe.
<Trond--> Det virket første gangen jeg printet etter jeg installerte skriveren, men etter det så har den ikke printet noe.
<Trond--> Får bare completed på skriverkøen etter noen sekunder.
<Trond--> Hva er http://localhost:631/admin/ for noe?
<xt> ein URL.
<Trond--> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/foo2zjs/+bug/783389/comments/4 Fantastisk han fiksa det for meg.
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 783389 in foo2zjs "HP LaserJet 1000/1005/1018/1020/P1005/P1006/... (on USB) stopped working in 11.04, worked in 10.04" [Undecided,New]
<Trond--> kult han er online. da får jeg takket
<jo-erlend> morsom epost: «of of coach Centers important doubt of resources. create capital of are very up deposited enterprise from the instructor of »
<Trond--> Jeg går ikke fra Firefox til Chrome når de ikke har Ad-Block og Element Hiding for Ad-Block
<Trond--> Søppel er søppel er søppel
<si-m1> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom
<Trond--> Noen sa til meg at Chrome ikke har addons en gang
<xt> :)
<Trond--> De er vel like bra på surfing så ingen vits å skifte, ennå.
<si-m1> chrome hadde ikke addons
<si-m1> da den ble sluppet
<si-m1> og noen måneder etter
<xt> si-m1: og det hadde ff? :)
<si-m1> nei?
<si-m1> men det kan tenkes det de sa stemte
<xt> ja, jo.
<si-m1> spørs når de sa det :P
<xt> Blir litt søkt. :)
<xt> Trond var vel neppe født då Chrome kom ut
<Trond--> 2008?
<Trond--> jeg er bare en treåring som sitter å ircer
<xt> Godt du innser det sjølv :)
<jo-erlend> når jeg åpner en flashvideo i fullskjerm, så åpnes den på primærskjermen og den er liten. Hvordan får jeg åpnet den på sekundærskjermen?
<geirha> Si til flash hvor du vil ha den. Hva? GÃ¥r ikke det? uffda.
<Trond--> er jo ikke avhengig av flash
<Trond--> egenskaper på monitor
<geirha> andre applikasjoner benytter "gjeldende monitor". Flash ser ut til å bare plukke en tilfeldig og gjøre litt gale kalkulasjoner i samme slengen.
<Trond--> står det i flash kilden hvilken monitor den bruker? i windows så kjørte det alltid på min sekundære når jeg brukte laptop og ville ha det på en større skjerm.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det er umulig å vite hva det står i Flashs kilde.
<Trond--> Burde det ikke være et opprop slik at Flash tvinges til Open Source eller noe annet overtar ?
<jo-erlend> det skal bli ordentlig godt å bli kvitt Flash.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det finnes alternativer til Flash.
<Trond--> Ja, men da må nettbanken min og youtube gå bort fra Flash.
<Trond--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP3gzee1cps HAHAHAAHAHAHAHA!Q!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hva? Nettbanker bruker ikke Flash vel? Og det finnes implementasjoner som lar deg spille av Flash, men som ikke er laget av Adobe.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, Youtube har gått bort fra Flash for lenge siden.
<Trond--> Nei, jeg tok feil, det var java. Angående Youtube så fikk jeg melding om å installere flash når jeg ikke hadde addons på. Det var derfor jeg antok det.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, http://www.youtube.com/html5
<jo-erlend> men med html5 er vel fullskjerm et enda større problem.
<Malin_> ja, men jeg fikk storskjerm med html5-videoer ved å trykke f11 i nettleseren
<Malin_> altås velge først fullskjerm i videoen, så fullskjerm i nettleseren
<si-m1> html5 video sux
<Malin_> ja, foreløpig syntes jeg også det gjør det....
<si-m1> dårlig multiskjermstøtte
<Malin_> men kanskje ikke sux men
<si-m1> trykker du på noe annet så går den ut av fullskjerm
<Malin_> oki, det kjenner jeg ikke til
<Malin_> mhm
<si-m1> slik flash gjorde før
<si-m1> er visst en sikkerhetsfeature
<si-m1> men burde heller løse det på et annet vis
<jo-erlend> si-m1, Flash gjør det enda her.
<si-m1> k, ikke hos meg
<si-m1> med mindre man har mutet videoen
<si-m1> ah jo
<si-m1> den gjorde det visst på linuxen
<si-m1> sikkert eldre versjon
<jo-erlend> tja...
<si-m1>     Shockwave Flash 10.3 r181
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det ser ut til at det er den nyeste?
<si-m1> hm, nei, skal være samme
<si-m1> sikkert en windows feature/bug
<si-m1> var kunge i alle fall
<si-m1> begynte å fungere slik for ca. 6 mnd siden
<si-m1> på windowsen
<jo-erlend> synes å ha lest at de er redde for at fullskjerm video kan brukes til å lure brukere til å taste inn passordene sine og sånt.
<si-m1> ja
<si-m1> stemmer det.. er det som er argumentet på html5video i alle fall
<si-m1> skriver til vindu på annen skjerm + fullskjerm = ok
<si-m1> kunne gjort det så enkelt
<jo-erlend> hmm. Hva da hvis du viser video på alle skjermer?
<si-m1> hm?
<si-m1> taster du til et vindu på samme skjerm som du har fullskjerm aktivert
<si-m1> så hopper vinduet på _den skjermen_ ut av fullskjerm
<si-m1> så enkelt kan det være
<jo-erlend> å. Nå forsto jeg hva du mente.
<jo-erlend> noen som har prøvd Lightspark?
<jo-erlend> ut fra bloggen virker det ikke helt klart til hverdagsbruk enda: http://allievi.sssup.it/techblog/
<Trond--> har jeg i686 ?
<Trond--> Firefox free download 5.0 for Linux i686
<Kagee> Trond--: ikke last ned Firefox.
<Kagee> Trond--: legg til et PPA
<Trond--> Jeg vet ikke hva det vil si
<Kagee> et PPA er en pakkekilde. Slik at du kan installere firefox 5 via for eksempel ubuntu software senter
<Kagee> jeg har ikke tid til å finne instruksjoner til deg akkurat nå, men noen klarer det sikkert.
<Kagee> Trond--: Her. En kollega hadde samme problem: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/install-firefox-5-beta-in-ubuntu-1104.html
<Kagee> følg instruksjonene i de "kodeboksene" på sida der.
<Sakarias> problem?
<Trond--> jeg venter til den ferdige versjonen heller. trodde det var den som jeg kunne bruke.
<Trond--> bra side som endelig viser hvordan jeg kan gjemme mounted drives
<Sakarias> den ferdige ligger i den PPA'n
<Kagee> Det ser ut som om 5.0 ligger i proposed for Natty
<Kagee> det kan virke som om den vil komme via normale kanaler om en stund
<Kagee> Ja. Firefox for SRU-unntak
<Trond--> installerer jeg den i terminal kan jeg avinstallere den i ubuntu software senter ?
<Kagee> Trond--: ikke gjør noe som helst. Firefox 5 vil komme etter hvert.
<comradekingu> laster ned FF5 nå
<Mogget> jeg klarer ikke å se noe forskjell fra 4 til 5.
<Mogget> heller ingen hastighetsforskjeller.
<comradekingu> det en noen snodige dropshadow effekter på tabs
<comradekingu> testpiloten var jo interessant
<Trond--> "unity --replace" da klikker ubuntu
<Trond--> men tweakinga funka hvertfall
<Trond--> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rickroll'd In 2009, Astley wrote about 4chan founder moot for Time magazine's annual Time 100 issue, where he thanked moot for the rickrolling phenomenon. Hva pokker jeg fant opp RickRoll'd på mIRC årevis før 2008!
<comradekingu> Nokia aksjen gikk opp etter at de lanserte N9 og N950, på tide å ta hintet å droppe wp7 snart?
<comradekingu> sauce?
<Trond--> meg?
<Kagee> nei.
<Kagee> comradekingu: jeg tror jeg ser fra til n9
<Kagee> litt usikker på om den har høytalere, dog
<comradekingu> sikkert noe inni minijack-porten, noe annet ville jo vært rart
<Kagee> nææ
<Kagee> n900 hadde jo stereohøytalere
<Kagee> det var nydelig
<comradekingu> Tror ikke stereo er høyt oppe på listen når tastatur er borte
<comradekingu> ser kanskje ut som det er en høytaler på øversiden
<jo-erlend> hva har egentlig tastatur og høyttalere med hverandre å gjøre? :)
<Trond--> eneste trivia kanalen på freenode er elendig. på dalnet er det flere, gode.
<Kagee> da anbefaler jeg det å henge på dalnet :)
<Trond--> på efnet er det ett par gode
<Trond--> elgolf lever ennå
<Trond--> går det ann å få seg en billig 24/7 online quizbot, som jeg bare fyller opp med spørsmål og svar? så kunne jeg laget min egen trivia/quiz kanal her på freenode.
<Kagee> ja
<Kagee> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=irc+quiz+bot
<Trond--> en av linkene viser til en bot som kjører på quiz kanaler på dalnet
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-22
<Trond--> Kan det være lurt å ta backup av mine settings til Ubuntu og lagrede dokumenter?
<geirha> Det er lurt å ta backup av ting du ikke vil miste. :)
<Trond--> Disse kineserene
<Trond--> De sprer email adressen min
<Trond--> Hva faen vil de meg?
<Trond--> http://www.a-torchmould.com ?? Hva pokker mailer de meg sånt for
<kjes> Jepp.. Det er nok personlig o_o
<SlimG> Hvilke verktøy kan jeg bruke for å konvertere en diff/patch til en annen type diff/patch så jeg kan lettere lese og forstå den
<xt> vim diff :)
<xt> diff asdf | vimdiff -
<SlimG> så det er ikke mulig å konvertere eksisterende diff, man må lage ny?
<xt> skjønar ikkje heilt kor du vil, men eg trur svaret er: ja, må lage ny
<SlimG> jeg har funnet en patch fil som jeg prøver å forstå hvordan fungerer uten å kildefilen
<SlimG> uten å ha* ...
<jo-erlend> det behøver ikke alltid å være mulig engang.
<jo-erlend> SlimG, hva betyr dette uten å ha linja over: <SlimG> uten å ha* ...
<jo-erlend> :)
<SlimG> 's/kildefilen/ha kildefilen/'
<jo-erlend> SlimG, altså. Det der er jo en slags patch. Det er vanskelig å vite hva det egentlig _betyr_ uten å vite sammenhengen.
<SlimG> jeg kan forstå hva den gjør i den forstand at jeg kan se om den legger til, fjerner eller begge deler. Jeg har forstått hvordan den fungerer nå, hjalp med syntax farging
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det er litt betenkelig at Firefox nå dukker opp i oppdateringer før viktige plugins har blitt oppdatert. Spesielt sånne som Bindwood.
<Malin_> hm.. jeg er visst kastet ut av ubuntu-no i locoteamet jeg. Stod at membership was expired, og nå fikk jeg ikke lov å være med mer, ser det ut til. Snufs
<Sakarias> er ubuntu-no som er meldt ut
<Sakarias> etter det jeg forsto av eposten som dukket opp
<Malin_> ah.. da så
<Malin_> oki, da forstår jeg jo alt bedre
<Malin_> men hvorfor er ubuntu-no utmeldt? pga lav deltakelse?
<Malin_> mener lav aktivitet
<jo-erlend> fordi ingen sendte inn ny søknad.
<jo-erlend> jeg synes ikke at akkurat det er så veldig viktig, bortsett fra som symbol på at noe er galt.
<si-m1> hva er locoteam?
<jo-erlend> Local Community Team.
<jo-erlend> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams?action=show&redirect=LoCo
<SlimG> Jeg har inntrykk av at ubuntu-no er et veldig lite community med svært få ivrige pådrivere, noe som fører til at de få pådriverene får mer arbeid og ansvar enn de er komfortable med
<SlimG> Har vi egentlig nok folk til å drive et ubuntu community?
<Sakarias> har vi egentlig interesse for å drive en loco?
<xt> ja, liker i utgangspunktet ikkje andre folk.
<xt> :p
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> det er instillingen sin det, xt :P
 * xt bur uansett i gokk :)
<xt> kjedelig med loco om ein ikkje har fysisk nærleik
<kjes> meg > andre
<kjes> så enig med deg, xt
<jo-erlend> SlimG, mye handler om kommunikasjon og forutsigbarhet.
<Sakarias> xt: det har vi forstått ut fra skrivemåten din :P
<Malin_> xt, hva er galt med andre mennesker? Men folk er vel forskjellig
<xt> Malin_, dei er teite.
<Malin_> ah, så du er her inne så du kan heve deg over alle oss teite? :)
<xt> eg sa "i utgangspunktet", det finst unntak :)
<Malin_> aha
<xt> Malin_: eg har på ingen måte satt meg over andre?
<Malin_> nei, men om du mener du ikke liker andre fordi de er teite, så tenkte jeg kanskje du følte deg mindre teit selv
<Malin_> og da antar jeg det betyr at det er bedre å ikke være teit, enn å være teit :)
<jo-erlend> xt, semisantrop? :)
<xt> Malin_: det å synest at andre er teit betyr korkje at eg hever meg over andre, eller at eg ikkje meiner sjølv eg er teit
<Malin_> ah, kanskje du er like teit som det jeg er? :D
<Malin_> men når det gjelder community. Det trenger ikke være noen formell community faktisk.
<Malin_> Hender jo jeg hjelper folk med Ubuntu, og da bidrar jeg jo litt selv om det ikke er noe formelt baki der en plass
<SlimG> Forresten, angående VPSen vår, jeg venter på DNS endring som Tollef må utføre siden han eier domenet, har ikke fått noe svar enda, mulig han er i feriemodus
<jo-erlend> hvis disse mikrobølgeovnene er så godt isolerte som de er, hva kommer det av at WLAN faller helt ut hver gang jeg varmer noe?
<jo-erlend> dvs, det faller ikke _helt_ ut, men hastigheten synker dramatisk.
<comradekingu> 5GHz?
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det virker likegyldig hvilken type WLAN det er snakk om.
<Malin_> åj... N950 er lansert, men det står den ikke kan kjøpes?!
<Malin_> http://www.digi.no/872378/nokia-med-enda-en-meego-mobil
<Malin_> det står at N950 skiller seg fra N9 ved at N950 har et fysisk tastatur, noe N9 ikke har
<Malin_> hm, ser ut som jeg blir med N900 i lang tid i såfall
<Kagee> "låne"
<Kagee> `?
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<Malin_> ja....
<Malin_> det der var så sykt skuffende
<Malin_> det står jo kriteriene for å låne en sånn N950 og jeg er neppe en som blir utvalgt av 250 stykker
<Malin_> Kunne de ikke bare laget en N9 med tastatur... sukk
<Malin_> https://meego.com/community/device-program/devices/nokia-n9-devkit
<comradekingu> Den har jo BT 4.0 i motsetning til n950, så da kan nokia bare feile
<Kagee> Kunne de ikke bare laget en N9 med tastatur... sukk
<Trond--> Endelig en verdig avtager til CRT, det kalles LED.
<comradekingu> Fremdeles LCD panel...
<Kagee> "endelig" ?
<Trond--> http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/142/9/8/stairway_to_heaven_by_votritis-d3goqgo.png Ubuntu gjort pent
<Sakarias> endelig? LED har jo vært på markedet i en del år nå
<Malin_> jeg tror jeg har gått glipp av noe jeg, for ser at jeg har detti ut og at Trond-- har sagt noe. Spørsmålet blir jo hva jeg har mistet?
<Malin_> Trond--, det var et fint tema du linket til der
<Sakarias> er ikke "drakt" det norske ordet for "theme" ?
<Trond--> tema
<Trond--> kjøpte meg en led 27" i dag
<Trond--> kunne aldri gjort det når led kom. da kostet det skjorta.
<Malin_> ah, grattis Trond--
<Malin_> jeg har litt lyst på en plasmaskjerm jeg da, men jeg er jo ikke rik enda
<Malin_> må vel kjøpe minst 2-3 ting før jeg kan prioritere noe sånt
<Trond--> du må kjøpe 2-3 ting før du kan kjøpe plasma ????
<Sakarias> synes 6-8K for en 2560X1440 27" LED er fremdeles mye penger
<Trond--> min kostet under 3k
<Sakarias> da har du nok også lavere oppløsning
<Trond--> kjører 1280*800
<Trond--> jeg har alltid kjørt langt under maks oppløsning på alle skjermer jeg har hatt
<Malin_> hvorfor?
<Sakarias> jupp, de billige kjører på lav oppløsning... så de utgår
<Trond--> så jeg kan se for f...
<Malin_> om jeg skal ha en skjerm til bruk som tv, etc, skal den kunne kjøre 1920*1080
<Malin_> Trond--, ah..
<Malin_> var ikke meninga å trokke noen på tærne her altså
<Trond--> Ubuntu er penere enn Windows. Liker fontene spesielt.
<Sakarias> vurderer tre slike http://www.dustinhome.no/pd_5010380195.aspx
<Trond--> NÃ¥ kan jeg se fontene enda bedre
<Trond--> Dell Ultrasharp 24" hadde jeg. Den var bra.
<Malin_> Trond--, ja, men før brukte jeg faktisk ms sine fonter i Ubuntu, siden de tidligere ikke så så pene ut, dette er jo heldigvis endret :)
<Malin_> Syntes fontene i Firefox ikke er pene enda jeg, men bruker den ikke ofte og har derfor ikke sett noe mer på det
<Sakarias> du brukte ms fonter i ubuntu pga ms fontene ikke så så pene ut?
<Malin_> sliter litt med at filmer jeg spiller av (ser ut som det skjer i både totem + vlc) har usykronisering mellom lyd og bilde
<Malin_> Sakarias, Nei, men før så fontene i Ubuntu stygge ut (syntes jeg)
<Malin_> men det er noen år sida
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det der så da veldig ut som KDE?
<comradekingu> Trond--: Med debianlogoen, smakfullt
<comradekingu> Trond--: Det er ganske skamteit på LCD, CRT funker det fint på. Søk på 1:1 pixelmapping
<comradekingu> Du har feil pixelmapping og forskjellig sådan på høyde og bredde
<comradekingu> forslag, sett monitor til høyeste mulig og sett ned dpi
<Malin_> neon som opplever usynkronisert lyd i videoer i vlc for tida? En kan alltids kompensere litt for det ved å trykke k eller j
<Malin_> men ser ut som det er såpass lite denne gang, at selv +- 50ms er for mye
<Malin_> kanskje det finnes en finere justering?
<jonaskul> Malin_, Hallo igjen og god sommer!
<Malin_> Hei jonaskul:)
<Malin_> God sommer til deg også
<Malin_> eller "sommer"
<jonaskul> Hehe, er du ikke fornøyd i år heller? :P
<Malin_> nei
<Malin_> og i dag er jeg litt skuffa også
<Malin_> Viser seg at etterfølgeren til nokia n900 vil være n9 (det er jo ikke skuffende i seg selv) men at den ikke kommer til å ha tastatur, sukk
<Malin_> Det kommer en nokia n950 med tastatur, men den er jo bare for utviklere, så vil ikke være tilgjengelig for hvermansen
<Malin_> :(
<jonaskul> Nå vet jeg ikke om jeg klarer å skrive, men skjermen ble svart, driver med noe config ritt.. må ta en restart brb
<Malin_> wb
<jonaskul> Ja
<jonaskul> Hei
<jonaskul> Takk
<jonaskul> Nettopp installert linux igjen, går litt frem og tilabke :P
<jonaskul> SÃ¥ er litt tull i starten som alltid
<jonaskul> Jeg skulle så veldig gjerne hatt Kubuntu, synes det virker så bra nå
<jonaskul> Men har altfor liten font når det blir installert, så klarer ikke lese noe som helst
<jonaskul> Alt er riktig med Live CD
<jonaskul> men ikke etter omstart etter installasjon
<jonaskul> Så nå kjører jeg faktisk Xubuntu av alle ting
<jonaskul> Morsomt at du nevnte det med Nokia, satt akkurat og leste om det selv
<jo-erlend> jonaskul, "av alle ting"? Xubuntu er jo bra saker det. Lubuntu også.
<jonaskul> Ja så absolutt er det bra!
<jo-erlend> føler appindicators med som standard i xubuntu nå?
<jonaskul> yes
<jo-erlend> tøft. Jeg kom akkurat til å tenke på at jeg ikke har prøvd xubuntu 11.04 :)
<jonaskul> Men tror nesten jeg må prøve meg på Ubuntu igjen, synes Unity virket for uferdig da jeg prøvde sist. Men det kan jo ha kommet flere oppdateringer
<jo-erlend> hva slags ting var det du savnet?
<jo-erlend> og når var det du prøvde det, ikke minst?
<jonaskul> Jeg prøvde på releasedagen. Husker ikke hvilken dato det var jeg, 24. eller noe. Jeg opplevde at knapper ikke virket, og at det kom et ekstra sett med rammer rundt vinder noen ganger. Om det har noe med Unity eller noe annet å gjøre vet jeg ikke. Er ikke sååå into ubuntu. Men generelt føler jeg at grensesnittet hørte mere hjemme på en tablet enn min 42"
<jo-erlend> Xubuntu er jo Ubuntu, bare med et annet shell og litt andre programmer. Det er ikke noe problem å bare installere Unity hvis du vil prøve det.
<jo-erlend> da bare velger du mellom Unity og Xfce når du logger inn.
<jo-erlend> vet ikke om Unity drar med seg Zeitgeist og sånt, eller om det allerede brukes i Xubuntu.
<jonaskul> Det jeg aller helst skulle hatt er KDE, har virkelig fått sansen for det. Men det har altså altfot høy dpi av en eller annen grunn
<jo-erlend> hmm. Ok. KDE er ikke helt min stil.
<jonaskul> Det var ikke min heller, tidligere. Men det har virkelig blitt smooth med tiden
<Malin_> jonaskul, artig at du leste om det :D Jeg ble bare så skuffa når jeg leste at N950 bare blir tilgjengelig for 250 utviklere (nå blir jeg sikkert bannet for å klage og syte her inne :D )
<Malin_> kan man bli bannet om man spør pent?
<Malin_> eller tja, jeg kan jo skjerpe meg i stedet
<Malin_> får lyst å spørre Knut Yrvin om han kan fikse en N950 til meg... tihi, ikke at jeg kjenner han, men....
<jo-erlend> jeg ville nok ha ventet med Meego, tror jeg.
<Malin_> Hvorfor?
<jo-erlend> jeg har ingen tro på at det er modent nok til dagligdags bruk enda.
<Malin_> ah, det er nok et poeng. Maemo har jo egentlig aldri blitt modent for hvermansen f.eks.
<Malin_> og om ikke MeeGo er det nå, er jeg enig med deg i at det er dårlig tidspunkt å gi det ut på også
<jo-erlend> det er ikke så lenge siden jeg prøvde det og da synes jeg ikke det var imponerende.
<jo-erlend> men det er lovende. Jeg er spent på hvordan det utvikler seg. KDE Plasma Mobile er også spennende.
<jonaskul> brb
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-23
<Malin_> jo-erlend, okey :)
<Malin_> Kan jo tenkes det dukker opp en meego-telefon med tastatur også etterhvert
<Trond--> av og til husker ikke ubuntu at jeg har kopiert noe
<Trond--> hmm. printeren printer ikke, igjen,.
 * virtuelv leser backlogg: comradekingu jo-erlend : mikrobølgeovner er 2.4 GHz
 * virtuelv har forøvrig ikke noe slikt problem med min mikrobølgeovn
<Trond--> kan jeg sette i nytt keyboard og datamus mens ubuntu er på eller må jeg skru av datamaskinen først ?
<kjes> du kan jo prøve, og se hva som skjer
<Malin_> kommer nok også an på hva slags mus og tastatur det er. Er det ps/2, må du vel muligens reboote?
<Malin_> Er det bare jeg som har ut av synk-problemer i vlc? lyd og bilde er ikke lenger synkronisert, om jeg så spiller av dvd, eller diverse videoformater
<Trond--> vlc that could have been
<Trond--> det ble bare verre desverre
<Malin_> virket slik
<Malin_> men ser ut som det er ute av sync i totem også
<Malin_> hm.. eller kanskje ikke
<Malin_> ser ut som totem er mer i sync
<Malin_> jeg tror jeg merker det fort, om det så bare er litt
<SlimG> Malin_: Blindskudd: om du spiller av med mplayer så kanskje du får ut noe data på hva som går galt, driverrelatert f.eks.
<Malin_> SlimG, jeg kan prøve
<Malin_> et problem er at jeg ikke får spilt av en mappe i mplayer som dvd
<Malin_> men kan prøve å spille av via mplayer og se etter output
<Malin_> her er outputen jeg fikk i mplayer: http://pastebin.com/SYekgxRg
<Malin_> og spiller jeg av big banb theory med mkv-container i mplayer, så er det ikke noe problemer
<Malin_> med sync
<Malin_> men i vlc er det
<Malin_> kan det komme ut noe fra vlc, om jeg spiller den av via terminal mon tro?
<SlimG> Malin_: mplayer -dvd-device /mappe/med/dvdfiler/ dvd://1
<SlimG> Malin_: vlc spytter ut ting og tang mener jeg
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> SlimG, jeg kan prøve å åpne dvd-en slik ja
<SlimG> trenger man egentlig vlc til linux? koder og kontainer format støtten er vel den samme pga. gstreamer
<SlimG> så lenge man har de skitne og stygge koder pakkene til gstreamer
<Malin_> SlimG, skulle tro det, men er jo det med å spille av en mappe i vlc som er litt kult
<Malin_> dvd-mappe
<Malin_> får ikke det itl med totem i alle fall
<SlimG> DVD som mappe høres litt feil ut, hva med å stappe dem tilbake i .iso formatet, så har du en fil og forholde deg til som de fleste kan spille av eller brenne ut på plate
<Malin_> får ikke åpent som dvd, får meldingen : No stream found to handle url /dvd://1
<SlimG> mkisofs -dvd-video -v -o dvdfiler_the_movie.iso /mappe/med/dvdfiler/
<Malin_> SlimG, ja, det er jo en mulighet :)
<SlimG> Malin_: mulig du har slengt på en / fremfor dvd://1 ?
<Malin_> hehe, det hadde jeg visst
<Malin_> virket jo, men får ikke opp noe dvd-meny, men er vel lettere å ordne en iso-fil ja
<Malin_> fikk ikke det  til selv om jeg prøvde det som du skrev her
<Malin_> kanskje jeg skrev -V og ikke -v
<Malin_> så ut som stor v
<Malin_> hehe, det som var problemet.....
<Malin_> ser ut som det er 0 eller minimal usync i totem
<Malin_> laget en iso jeg, så blir det så greit atte
<Malin_> da trenger jeg jo ikke vlc egentlig nei
<SlimG> Føler VLC er mer tiltenkt for Windows og Mac siden de har ganske forkrøplet koderstøtte i utgangspunktet
<Malin_> ja, det er jo ikke rett frem i forhold til linux
<Malin_> ikke er det skikkelig gtk heller
<Malin_> jeg har likt vlc en stund, men da jeg brukte windows, likte jeg den ikke, pga utsenet
<Malin_> haha
<Malin_> overflatisk jeg <-- :p
<Malin_> totem er jo mer innebygd i systemet
<Malin_> husker jeg likte kaffein veldig godt tidligere
<Malin_> er jo kde
<Malin_> men tror var den enete jeg klarte å spille av hd-video på før, uten at det hakket, så må være noen år siden eller noe :)
<Malin_> hm.. skulle tro toem visste at jeg så på video? Nå kom screensaveren. i vlc skjer det jo ikke
<Malin_> *totem
<Malin_> snålt
<Malin_> i instillingene er det merket av for: disable screensaver while playing Video
<Malin_> Er det ikke det ene, så er det det andre liksom
<jo-erlend> fin guide til Unity: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36274/tips-and-tricks-for-unity
<Malin_> jo-erlend, kanskje jeg skal spørre der
<Malin_> tror noen vil tenke at ubuntu er litt snålt om en ikke kan spille av video en gang uten at screensaveren kommer på
<jo-erlend> Malin_, Totem deaktiverer skjermsparer automatisk.
<Malin_> oki, da er det vel bare innbilning jeg opplever
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke lest.
<Malin_> men syntes nå skjermen blir litt mørk sånn plutselig, og såvidt jeg veit, er det ikke noe matrix-greier i stargate-sg1, og ei heller er innlogginga til maskina mi med
<Malin_> eller er den?
<Malin_> kan jo være noe trimetravelgreier for hva jeg veit
<Malin_> *timetravel
<jo-erlend> jeg aner ikke hva det der betyr.
<Malin_> men sannsynligvis er det screensaveren som kommer på, til tross for at det er huket av for at den skal deaktivere screensaver når jeg spiller av video
<Malin_> jo-erlend, saken er slik
<Malin_> jeg spiller av en dvd-film fra en iso-fil
<Malin_> i totem
<Malin_> hva skjer så etter noen minutter?
<Malin_> skjermspareren skrur seg på
<jo-erlend> fint hvis du ikke bruker enter som tegnsetting.
<Malin_> i instillingene står detaltså huket av for at screensaveren skal deaktiveres når jeg spiller av video.
<Malin_> Virker det, nei
<Malin_> Er enter en del av tegnsettinga mi?!
<jo-erlend> altså... Det er slitsomt å lese når meldinger blir fordelt over mange linjer.
<Malin_> ah, sorry
<jo-erlend> Malin_, jeg vet ikke hva det der kommer av. Jeg har aldri opplevd det.
<Malin_> oki
<Malin_> det skjer ikke i vlc
<jo-erlend> Totem deaktiverer skjermspareren så lenge du spiller av noe. Hvis du pauser eller stopper video, så aktiveres den igjen.
<Malin_> oki
<Malin_> men det virker altså ikke her, som sagt
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg markerte en melding som spam i Thunderbird. Etter det har jeg fått massevis av meldinger feilaktig merket som spam.
<Malin_> nå testet jeg å spille av uten å røre noe som helst også, og vips, screensaveren kom på
<Malin_> svarte også
<Malin_> ja, ja, får jeg fortsette med vlc :)
<Malin_> men man snakkes siden
<Malin_> skal gjøre andre ting
<Malin_> hei jonaskul
<jonaskul> Malin_, Hallo!
<jonaskul> NÃ¥ er jeg tilbake igjen etter enda litt mere frem ogtilbake
<Malin_> hehe :)
<jonaskul> men nå har jeg fått slått meg til ro igjen :P
<Malin_> tenkte å fikse meg, skal nemlig på grilling om noen timer i "finværet"
<Malin_> blir vel til at vi er inne, og griller ute :p
<Malin_> regner i alle fall ikke da :)
<jonaskul> St. Hansfest?
<Malin_> så vi får snakkes :) Jeg henger jo her jeg
<Malin_> noe slikt
<jonaskul> Du får kose deg, vi snakkes siden!
<jo-erlend> hmm. Er det i det hele tatt mulig å installere Ubuntu på et md fra desktop-cden?
<shazzr> md?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: tror ikke det
<Sakarias> tror du må over på alternative isoen
<Sakarias> kan ha vært en valg i desktop-cden jeg ikke har sett dog
<si-m1> hva er md ?
<Sakarias> softwareraid?
<si-m1> hvorfor skulle ikke det gå med desktopcd?
<si-m1> kan vel bare gå i konsoll og sette opp stuff
<si-m1> i verste fall
<Sakarias> jau, men tror ikke installeren er tilrettelagt for å gjøre det via den
<Sakarias> seff så kan man geeke og bruke terminalen
<Sakarias> så sant kjernen som er på liveplata vet hva software raid er
<si-m1> jau, må da håpe de har klart å få med det
<Sakarias> aldri si aldri :P
<jo-erlend> tenkte jeg skulle krype til korset og installere 11.04 på desktopen likevel. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det er morsomt at så mange fremdeles er så sinte på Unity :)
<Mogget> jeg har gått over til xfce. unity er ikke for meg.
<jo-erlend> sprøtt :)
<jo-erlend> men xfce er fint det. Lxde også.
<Mogget> xfce gjør jobben :D
<Mogget> lxde har jeg ikke testet.
<jo-erlend> det er mye likt, men lxde er nokså mye lettere.
<Mogget> ok, jeg er ute etter lettere ting nå. måtte ta ut en minnebrikke etter at den gikk til dundas
<jo-erlend> men filbehandlere og andre sånne viktige programmer er forskjellige.
<jo-erlend> lxde er absolutt verdt et forsøk.
<Mogget> så jeg thrasher cachen konstant så fort jeg gjør noe mer enn irc i terminal :P
<jo-erlend> hehe, da høres det veldig ut som at du har lyst til å prøve lxde.
<Mogget> ja kan jo prøvde det ut nå og se på det.
<Mogget> jo-erlend: det gikk skremmende kjapt :P
<jo-erlend> mhm :)
<Mogget> jeg gikk fra ca 630 mb average til 320 averge :P
<jo-erlend> jeg synes at xfce skal ta plassen til gnome2 og at lxde skal ta plassen til xfce.
<Mogget> hva mener du?
<Mogget> bytte ut gnome2 med xfce?
<jo-erlend> altså at det er lxde som blir kjent som lettvekteren, mens xfce er den konservative.
<Mogget> åh slik ja. jeg vet for lite til å uttale meg der.
<jo-erlend> xfce er ikke veldig lett. Kanskje litt lettere enn tradisjonell gnome, for å kalle det det, men ikke mye. Lxde, derimot, er vesentlig lettere enn begge to.
<Mogget> ok. vell målet mitt er å slippe unity, og jeg er veldig veldig usikker på gnome3 så jeg kommer til å gå over til noe annet fast
<jo-erlend> fordelen ved xfce, er at du kan kjøre gnome-panel applets i det vha xfapplet. Det tror jeg ikke at du kan med lxpanel enda i hvertfall.
<jo-erlend> forstår ikke at noen går aktivt inn for å kvitte seg med Unity, men... :)
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår veldig godt at folk vil vekk fra gnome-panel og da er lxpanel og xfce4-panel veldig gode alternativer.
<Mogget> til syvende og sist så blir dette subjektivt, men jeg syns unity har gjort noen store tabber.
<jo-erlend> fortell om dem?
<Mogget> De fleste feil gjelder brukere som er helt nye til unity og linux, rett fra windows. knapper og menyer pluss dette faneopplegget er ikke intuitivt.
<jo-erlend> faneopplegget?
<Mogget> dvs. at når ting skjer så er det ikke automatisk sagt at brukeren forstår hvorfor de oppstår.
<Mogget> ja det at det ikke finnes en taskmanager bar i bunnen, men at alle processer legges til i fanene
<jo-erlend> du mener dette at vi har gått over til en sånn launcher som Windows og OS X bruker?
<Mogget> nei, dette er jo relativt greit å forstå :D
<Mogget> ugh nå kan det hende at jeg er ute å kjører men skal prøve å fporsklare
<Mogget> *forklare.
<jo-erlend> gjør det.
<Mogget> på venstre side, når du starter opp en process så vil processen komme opp i et fanesystem på venstre side ikke sant?
<Mogget> eller har jeg gått glipp av noen større forandringer?
<jo-erlend> njei... Det har aldri vært noe fanesystem. Det er en launcher. Den store forskjellen er at programmene kjøres hvis de ikke allerede kjører.
<jo-erlend> det fungerer som sagt på samme måte som i Windows og OS X.
<Mogget> ok, da har jeg misforstått noe.
<jo-erlend> hehe... _alle_ jeg har snakket med som vil vekk fra Unity, har antatt at det er noe det ikke er. :)
<Mogget> Ja det kan godt hende :D
<Mogget> Dette er den siste maskinen jeg kjører Ubuntu på, så får man se hva man gjør etterhvert.
<jo-erlend> Unitys store svakhet er flere skjermer. Ellers fungerer det veldig fint.
<Mogget> Jeg liker at jeg har noenlunde like oppsett på de forskjellige maskinene grafisk sett.
<Mogget> ok, jeg har flere skjermer på alle mine oppsett unntatt laptoppen og der kjører #! og fedora.
<jo-erlend> ja. Jeg liker måten de har gjort det med indikatorer på, for eksempel. At de er helt like i gnome-panel, Unity, xfce og lxde.
<Mogget> indikatorer?
<jo-erlend> ja, de som er øverst til høyre i Ubuntu Classic.
<Mogget> jeg er en server mann for å være erlig, jeg liker å leke med desktop en gang iblant, men kjønner veldig lite av det som skjer der.
<Mogget> ah da er jeg med :D
<jo-erlend> så hvis du lager en indikator for Unity nå, så fungerer det automatisk fint i alle de andre store miljøene også. Jeg glemte KDE, men de fungerer godt der også.
<Mogget> nice
<Mogget> jeg har ikke testet KDE siden tidlig 4.0 beta når 4.0 fortsatt var super ustabil.
<Mogget> det ble rett og slett for mye blingbling for min del.
<jo-erlend> det er det for min del også.
<jo-erlend> heh... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid <-- når du helt i begynnelsen leser om Breezy Badger, så er det lett å miste litt tillit. :)
<Mogget> hehe
<comradekingu> jo-erlend: Kan ikke huske å ha sett noe positivt om unity annet enn her
<comradekingu> konseptuellt er det fint faktisk
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, det er fryktelig mange som klager før de har satt seg inn i hva det er.
<jo-erlend> bah... Jeg har helt glemt hvordan dette skal gjøres. Og nå er backupen så langt unna at jeg må gjøre det riktig.
<jo-erlend> jeg får vel bare laste ned alternate da. :(
<jo-erlend> Kagee, har du installert 11.04? Det så ut som at skjermkortet fungerte helt glimrende ut av boksen nå, selvom jeg ikke prøvde så lenge.
<jo-erlend> er det forresten noen som vil anbefale et pci wlan-kort?
<Sakarias> *sette på morsomhatten* et som virker vil jeg anbefale :P
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> wow.. Hvis det var komplisert med desktop-cden, så var det i hvertfall veldig enkelt med alternate.
<jo-erlend> heh.. HÃ¥per bare at det funker.
<Trond--> når jeg installerer noe fra ubuntu varesenter og programmet har blitt oppdatert, hvordan oppdaterer jeg det?
<jo-erlend> du trykker på "Installer oppdateringer" når boksen dukker opp.
<jo-erlend> eller så kan du kjøre "oppdateringsverktøy" når du ønsker det.
<Trond--> den ligger ikke i Update Manager
<jo-erlend> jo, det gjør den. Den gjør i hvertfall det her.
<Trond--> skal jeg hake av for unsopprted updates?
<jo-erlend> jeg aner ikke hva du snakker om, Trond--. Du må si hva det gjelder.
<Trond--> den er ikke oppdatert i ubuntu varesenter
<jo-erlend> det er svært få tankelesere her.
<Trond--> qbittorrent
<jo-erlend> qbittorrent |    2.6.9-2 | natty/universe | source, amd64, i386
<Trond--> 2.6.9.
<jo-erlend> 2.6.9-2 er nyeste i natty.
<Trond--> 2.8.1 er seneste
<jo-erlend> da må du installere fra en annen kilde. Se om du finner et ppa eller om de har et eget arkiv.
<Sakarias> # qBittorrent Stable
<Sakarias> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hydr0g3n/ppa
<Sakarias> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install qbittorrent
<Trond--> Sakarias,  hvordan finner du frem til sånt?
<jo-erlend> Google?
<Sakarias> Trond--: ved å lese på http://qbittorrent.sourceforge.net/
<Trond--> Sakarias, gidder du vise direkte link?
<Sakarias> nærmere bestemt under "Binary packages" på siden http://qbittorrent.sourceforge.net/download.php
<jo-erlend> Trond--, han ga deg nettopp at du må gjøre.
<Sakarias> var jo ikke akkurat vanskelig å finne fram
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hvis du kopierer inn de to kommandoene i terminalen din, så installerer du qbittorrent fra deres eget arkiv og da får du automatisk oppgraderinger til nyere versjoner senere.
<Trond--> Sakarias, der står det ja. takker.
<Sakarias> Trond--: bare hyggelig
<Sakarias> Trond--: det er utrolig sjeldent at en distro er 100% oppdatert i forhold til utgivere, da er PPA gode å ha... eller man kan jo ødlegge seg selv ved å kjøre gentoo eller lignende :P
<jo-erlend> fyttikatta så treigt det går å installere fra alternate. Jeg satte i gang en installasjon på en laptop ha desktop-cd og på desktop via alternate samtidig. Laptopen er ferdig installert for flere minutter siden. Desktopen har kommet til 55%. Og desktopen er en hel del raskere enn laptopen, for å si det forsiktig.
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu støtter ikke nye versjoner av en god grunn.
<Trond--> E: Unable to locate package qbittorent
<Trond--> :-/
<jo-erlend> Trond--, kjørte du sudo apt-get update?
<Sakarias> skrives med 2 R-er
<Sakarias> qbittorrent, ikke qbittorent
<jo-erlend> dessuten er det ikke nødvendig å kjøre den kommandoen.
<jo-erlend> du vil få spørsmål om du vil oppgradere den når du kjører apt-get update etter å ha lagt til arkivet.
<Trond--> de r ja
<jo-erlend> ... såfremt du allerede har den installert, altså.
<Trond--> 2.8.2
<Trond--> ^^
<jo-erlend> 97%! :)
<jo-erlend> installasjonen tok 13 minutter fra desktop-cd til laptop og 31 minutt på desktopen fra alternate. Mer enn dobbelt så lang tid på en mer enn dobbelt så kraftig PC, med andre ord. Det sier jo litt.
<jo-erlend> oi... Unity launcher-ikoner viser mer informasjon enn jeg trodde. Liferea viser for eksempel en liten boble over ikonet med (1063), som er antallet uleste artikler. Kult.
<Sakarias> alternative tok ikke en nettinstallasjon da?
<jo-erlend> nei. Alternate er fryktelig mye tregere.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Det blir tegnet noen hvite prikker i Unity av og til, men ellers ser den åpne ati-driveren ut til å fungere veldig godt med Radeon HD5850 i natty. Flotte greier .:)
<jo-erlend> nice! Liferea har blitt integrert med meldingsindikatoren! Det er jo helt heftig :)
<Sakarias> liferea er rss-dude right?
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, korrekt.
<Trond--> Noen som vet hva UV-lykt kan vise som skjules for det blotte øyet?
<jo-erlend> uh... Er ikke Evince installert som standard lenger?
<jo-erlend> jo... Hmm. Hvorfor finner jeg det ikke?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: jeg bruker den lukkede driveren. men ble også overrasket over statusen. nokså mye mindre fps dog
<Kagee> den lukkede droveren er også blitt bedre
<Kagee> *i
<Kagee> hittil har to av tre problemer jeg hadde med den i 10.10
<Kagee> blitt borte
<Kagee> det siste problemet (boote med en skjerm rotert) får jeg testet neste gang jeg skrur på pcen
<jo-erlend_> :)
<jo-erlend_> jeg har akkurat byttet til xchat-gnome. Den er fin, bortsett fra at den ikke viser nick for hver melding. Det er veldig irriterende.
<Kagee> alt jeg sier gjelder den lukkede driveren,btw. jeg trengte fps'ene
<Kagee> det kan godt hende dette funker plettfritt i den frie
<jo-erlend_> alle som ikke har prøvd "Group and Tag windows" compiz plugin har forresten gått glipp av noe veldig fint. Nå som jeg endelig kan lage screencasts, så skal jeg se om jeg kan få laget en :)
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, jeg synes faktisk at det virket en bitteliten smule tregere med den proprietære. Men jeg måtte bruke det fordi ellers var det så mye krøll med compiz.
<Kagee> vil det si at du bruker aapen eller lukket naa?
<jo-erlend_> lukket.
<Kagee> kk
<jo-erlend_> men den åpne ser ut til å komme seg veldig.
<Kagee> indeed
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-24
<Malin_> hm. ikke noe cheese installert i 11.04?
<Malin_> eller annet webcam-program
<Kagee> ikke som standard, nei.
<jo-erlend_> fyttikatta folkens... Dette er heftige saker. :)
<jo-erlend_> tror jeg skal lage noen screencasts i morgen. :)
<Kagee> O_o
<jo-erlend_> jeg lagde en veldig rask en nå. Må bare rendres, så legger jeg den ut.
<jo-erlend_> http://ubuntuone.com/p/10tT/
<jo-erlend_> full hd, så det er kanskje lurt å laste den ned først. :)
<Kagee> det å vri den ene skejrmen ser ut til å ha hatt en negativ virkning på fps jeg klarer å få i minecraft...
<jo-erlend_> hmm.
<jo-erlend_> fordelen er jo at maskinvaren blir bedre med tiden :)
<comradekingu> http://techie-buzz.com/foss/synaptics-removed-ubuntu-11-10.html
<Trond--> http://collabedit.com artig
<Trond--> http://nowlistn.com også artig
<Trond--> Er det vits å installere Shockwave?
<jo-erlend> det kommer vel an på hva du trenger.
<Trond--> digipost
<Trond--> men jeg kan laste ned meldinger som pdf
<Trond--> trodde vi skulle si nei til lukket source
<jo-erlend> tja. Det finnes nyanser. En ting er å si nei til lukket programvare. En annen ting er å si nei til muligheter.
<si-m1> ja, post er jo så full av muligheter :p
<jo-erlend> :)
<geirha> Har enda ikke fått noe post i digiposten. Har ingenting jeg kan legge på den digitale kjøkkenbenken *snufs*.
<geirha> For øvrig interessant at den fungerte i Chrome men ikke i Firefox.
<jo-erlend> ehm... Nå dukket det plutselig opp en svær rød firkant på skjermen med en hvit 1. Jeg antar at det har med fglrx å gjøre... Hvordan blir jeg kvitt den?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, vet du hvordan jeg blir kvitt den røde boksen?
<jo-erlend> jeg skjønner ikke hvorfor de har gjort det der.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: den vises i hovedsak for å identifisere skjermen når du har flere skjermen. men jeg har opplevd at den har hengt igjen en gang - jeg tror den ble borte når jeg åpnet amdkontrollpanalet og trykket "identifiser skjermer", men jeg tror en restart av skjerm eller pc vil gjøre det samme
<jo-erlend> Kagee, heh. Hvis jeg skal bruke proprietær driver og wine, så må jeg altså skru skjermen av og på hver gang jeg bytter mellom programmer? :)
<jo-erlend> totalt sinnsykt.
<Kagee> hva?
<Kagee> wine?
<geirha> Heh, glad jeg kan bruke den åpne driveren.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: nå skjønner jeg ikke hva du mener. hva har de tingene med hverandre å gjøre?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, når jeg starter diablo 2, så dukker den røde firkanten opp. Da må jeg bytte til et annet arbeidsområde, bytte tilbake til det arbeidsområdet jeg var på, finne konfigurasjonsverktøyet for ATIs driver, klikke identifiser skjermer to ganger, så kan jeg åpne diablo 2 igjen.
<jo-erlend> hvis ikke får jeg en svær rød boks midt på skjermen som hindrer meg i å se. Utrolig teit.
<jo-erlend> de proprietære driverne var forresten vesentlig tregere enn de åpne. Jeg må avinstallere dem.
<Kagee> midt på skjermen? høres ikke ut som den jeg er vant med?
<i7-Cud4> Hvordan får jeg installert flashplayer i ubuntu 64bit også noen som vet hvordan jeg får mic til og fungere med Asus p6x58D premium med innebygd lydkort?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: kan de ha noe med at diablo 2 endrer skjermoppløsningen til en som ikke er støttet av skjermen eller noe slik?
<jo-erlend> ja, det stemmer nok.
<jo-erlend> men som sagt... fglrx var _altfor_ treigt.
<jo-erlend> brb
<Kagee> vel, jeg hadde problemer andre veien
<Kagee> geirha: den åpne funker helt fint for meg, men "den var _altfor_ treig" :)
<Kagee> jo-erlend: vel, jeg hadde problemer andre veien
<jo-erlend> Kagee, ja.. Her er de åpne driverne vesentlig bedre, bortsett fra at den tegner litt feil i Unity.
<jo-erlend> ytelsen er _vesentlig_ bedre faktisk. Men jeg har fått noen andre problemer, naturligvis. Nå får jeg ikke spilt av video ordentlig. Den fyker fremover, som om jeg spoler. Jeg husker at jeg har hatt et sånt problem før, men jeg husker ikke hva jeg gjorde for å ordne det. Noen som vet?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, installerte du driverne med jockey?
<Kagee> hmm?
<jo-erlend> installerte du driverne for skjermkortet med jockey, eller den vanlige catalyst-pakken fra ATI?
<Kagee> jockey, tror jeg
<Kagee> den "lukkede drivere"-dialgoen
<jo-erlend> hmm. Ok.
<jo-erlend> jeg prøver å laste ned den fra atis sider. Jeg ser at de har kommet med en ny en nylig.
<jo-erlend> nå funker alt som det skal, i hvertfall, selvom det kanskje lugger litt.
<jo-erlend> hvordan får jeg Firefox til å alltid vise nedlastingvinduet?
<Trond--> !trivia rank
<Trond--> !t rank
<Trond--> !trivia
<lubotu3`> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! Join to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and to keep excercising those cranial muscles.
<Trond--> !t
<Trond--> oj sorry
<jo-erlend> Trond--?
<Trond--> er så vant med mIRC
<jo-erlend> ...?
<jo-erlend> det skjønte jeg ingenting av.
<Trond--> jeg trodde jeg var i en annen kanal
<Trond--> vinduene opererer ulikt fra mIRC og Xchat
<jo-erlend> hmm. Trodde mIRC hadde lagt seg til samme layout som xchat nå.
<Trond--> det er årevis siden jeg var på irc
<jo-erlend> http://xchat.org/docs/start/xchat-3-channel.png http://images.snapfiles.com/screenfiles/mirc3.gif
<jo-erlend> jeg synes de ser veldig like ut?
<Trond--> grei online support når jeg gikk fra windows til ubuntu, også kanaler for mine nye hobbyer.
<Trond--> ja, men vinduene skiftet ikke slik jeg trodde de skulle gjøre. når jeg lukker et så går den tilbake der jeg var sist, det gjorde den ikke i xchat.
<jo-erlend> å.
<Trond--> så skulle jeg ikke stenge xchat, men sjekke om det var meny for vinduet....
<jo-erlend> Trond--, http://ubuntuone.com/p/10tT/
<jo-erlend> .. du som har snakket så mye om at Ubuntu er dårlig på multitasking. :)
<Trond--> jeg aner ikke hva jeg ser på
<jo-erlend> du ser på et skrivebord og hvordan man kan bytte mellom vinduer.
<Trond--> jeg har tabs for firefox, trenger ikke et eget program for det,.
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<jo-erlend> jeg snakker om å bytte mellom vinduer i Ubuntu, ikke mellom faner i Firefox.
<Trond--> ja ja, jeg har ikke 20-30 vinduer oppe. det meste har vært 5-7 vinduer.
<Trond--> så da er det programmet bra å ha
<jo-erlend> det er to forskjellige.
<jo-erlend> det var kanskje først og fremst alt-tab-erstatningen jeg tenkte på for din del.
<jo-erlend> *offline*
<jo-erlend_> heh... Jeg har det med å få satt opp skikkelig merkelige nettverk hjemme.
<jo-erlend_> hmm. Kanskje jeg skal få brukt IGEP-en til noe nyttig? En router krever ikke særlig mye minne eller CPU-tid?
<Trond--> Tipper du har mye rart der du bor
<Trond--> 5-10 forskjellige datamaskiner i alle størrelser
<jo-erlend_> jeg har fått redusert det til fem-seks stykker nå. :)
<jo-erlend_> det var en stund jeg hadde fryktelige mye styr.
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde for eksempel et rack i stua. Det var vel da jeg vennet meg til å bruke hodetelefoner, antakelig :)
<Trond--> Jeg slutta med hodetelefoner for lenge siden. Fikk raskere ørevoks av det.
<jo-erlend> apropos... Er det noen som følger med på SPICE for Ubuntu?
<Trond--> Hva brukes det til?
<jo-erlend> først og fremst VDI. Men det er også en vesentlig forbedring for lokale VMer.
<Trond--> Kan du forklare uten å bruke termer ?
<jo-erlend> på et lavt nivå i et operativsystem, så har du noe som styrer maskinvare og bestemmer hva som skal få ressurser, hvor mye tid de skal få, etc. Virtualisering legger til et nivå under det laveste nivået i et operativsystem og fordeler ressurser til programmer som later som om de er datamaskiner. Sånne programmer kalles Virtuelle Maskiner (VM). I noen tilfeller er det nyttig å late som om du har en skjerm koblet til de VMene.
<jo-erlend> Hittil har man brukt sånt som VNC, men det er fryktelig tregt. SPICE gjør i prinsippet det samme, men er ekstremt mye raskere. Derfor kan du ha et serverrom med kraftige maskiner som kjører mange VMer, som du igjen kan koble til fra mye svakere maskiner, men likevel utnytte kraften til de kraftige maskinene.
<jo-erlend> da får du Virtuelle Desktoper og et sånt oppsett kalles gjerne Virtual Desktop Infrastructure.
<jo-erlend> men SPICE er utviklet av Redhat og er først og fremst tilgjengelig på Fedora. Men det er folk som jobber med å få det til Ubuntu. Jeg skulle gjerne ha visst fremgangen der, men jeg har ikke fulgt med på en stund.
<Trond--> Hvorfor vil man at man skal få datamaskinen sin til å tro at det er flere datamaskiner inni der?
<jo-erlend> fordi du vanligvis aldri utnytter mer enn 5-6% av kraften til en datamaskin.
<Trond--> and then.. ?
<hjd> det gjør det også mye enklere hvis du vil teste ut forskjellige versjoner av Ubuntu eller andre operativsystemer
<Trond--> så da kjører man forskjellige OS samtidig med det virtuelle ?
<Trond--> jo-erlend, http://docs.cslabs.clarkson.edu/wiki/SPICE#SPICE_on_Ubuntu_.28and_Debian.29
<hjd> Hvis du kjører en server kan det være nyttig å splitte opp slik at du har flere virtuelle maskiner som kjører hver sin tjeneste (DNS, webserver, osv) slik at man kan oppgradere/starte en på nytt uten at det påvirker de andre tjenestene.
<hjd> Det blir i prinsippet som om du hadde hatt en PC til, bare at den fysisk sett bruker de samme ressursene som verten.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, man kjører vanligvis bare et veldig grunnleggende operativsystem i grunn og så mange forskjellige oppå.
<Trond--> lurer man maskinen til å tro den har restartet med virtuelle maskiner?
<jo-erlend> nei.
<jo-erlend> datamaskinen kjører bare ett program. Det er programmene som lurer gjestesystemene til å tro at de kjører direkte på maskinvare.
<Trond--> Du bruker jo alle ressursene selv uten virtuelle maskiner når du starter alle programmene du skal kjøre som server
<jo-erlend> du er kjent med IRC, så jeg kan tegne et bilde: du er på to forskjellige nettverk. Alt vi sier på denne kanalen, blir sendt til en kanal på det andre nettverket du er på. For de som er på det andre nettverket, vil det se ut som at det er du som sier alt vi sier.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, nei.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, start systemmonitor og se selv. Prosessoren din går nesten aldri på 100%. Det er svært sjelden og nesten aldri lenge av gangen.
<Trond--> er jo bare å fyre opp avidemux, spill, encoding osv.
<comradekingu> NOPE
<jo-erlend> Trond--, du _klarer_ å få brukt opp ressursene hvis du går inn for det, men ved vanlig bruk, så utnytter du vanligvis ikke mer enn 5%.
<Trond--> jo-erlend,  hva er det du skal bruke virtuelle maskiner til?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, alt man bruker vanlige maskiner til.
<Trond--> da bare starter du programmene du vil kjøre i Ubuntu
<Trond--> -)
<jo-erlend> hmm? Noen av dem kjører bare i Windows.
<Trond--> Bruk Wine
<jo-erlend> det funker ikke for alt. Men det finnes også andre grunner. Seperasjon, for eksempel.
<hjd> Eller hvis man vil teste Oneiric (neste versjon av Ubuntu). Da foretrekker jeg å ha en virtuell maskin som det ikke gjør så mye hvis ting brekker, fremfor den maskinen jeg bruker til vanlig
<jo-erlend> ja, det er et eksempel.
<Trond--> Ting brekker?
<hjd> går i stykker, ikke fungerer
<jo-erlend> Trond--, helt i utviklingsfasen, vil ting alltid brekke.
<jo-erlend> ofte og veldig.
<Trond--> Åja du vil teste Alpha versjoner
<jo-erlend> for eksempel. Det er en av mange ting man vanligvis ville bruke en fysisk maskin til, som man ikke trenger.
<hjd> og hvis du da ender opp med en PC som ikke vil starte som følge av de nyeste oppgraderingene er det _veldig_ kjekt at det ikke går utover andre ting
<jo-erlend> Trond--, prøv å se eliteserie i fotball med wine.
<Trond--> Hvor mange OS kan du kjøre med Spice?
<hjd> hvilke du vil og har ressurser til regner jeg med
<Trond--> Virker som RAM blir hovedproblemet med virtuelle maskiner, ikke CPU.
<jo-erlend> riktig. Men KVM lar deg bruke mye mer minne enn du har så lenge gjestene likner på hverandre.
<hjd> KVM krever dog støtte i maskinvare (?)
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> det har nesten alle nye prosessorer, bortsett fra ARM og laptoper.
<hjd> Ellers har man jo alltids Virtualbox...
<jo-erlend> KVM+SPICE er langt å foretrekke for mange ting.
<jo-erlend> prøv å kjøre virtualbox med tre-fire skjermer i 1920x1080 og gjør det samme med KVM+SPICE, så skjønner du hva jeg mener.
<hjd> det er mulig. Det er jo klart at maskinvarestøttet virtualisering vil være bedre enn kun programvare
<jo-erlend> ja, men presentasjonsmetoden er overlegen også.
<jo-erlend> med NX4 og den nyeste RDPen, så kan du streame video ... litt. Men med SPICE så går det så det suser. Du merker ikke at maskinen sitter i kjelleren engang.
<hjd> Hva ligger kravene til nettverkshastigheten på, sånn ca?
<jo-erlend> det kjører i to modi; WAN og lokalt. Nøyaktig hva de krever, vet jeg ikke.
<hjd> Nå har jeg ikke verdens raskeste linje, men jeg har tidligere prøvd å kjøre remote programmer (via ssh) og det funket knapt nok, så å streame et helt OS virker litt for tungt (iallefall for meg)
<hjd> altså grafiske programmer, alt i terminal funker jo uten problemer :p
<jo-erlend> 10Mbps er nok i massevis.
<jo-erlend> hjd, men har du prøvd X2go?
<jo-erlend> og Nomachine-greier?
<jo-erlend> nx4 er spennende, synes jeg, selvom det er lukket.
<hjd> nei, ikke hørt om x2go eller lignende. Men, jeg løste det med en kombinasjon av at jeg trengte kun å bruke terminal og at jeg fant ut hvordan jeg kunne sette opp en tunnel for nettleser, så jeg kunne kjøre den lokalt.
<jo-erlend> ah.. RÃ¥ X forwarding? Det er jo grufullt tregt.
<hjd> du sier ikke det? :p
<jo-erlend> du kan regne med opptil ti ganger ytelsen med x2go og da får du med pulseaudio forwarding i tillegg.
<hjd> hm, takk for tipset. Skal prøve å huske på det hvis jeg skal gjøre noe lignende en gang.
<jo-erlend> SPICE er forøvrig bare for VMer.
<hjd> Ja, jeg leste wikipedia-siden om SPICE.
<jo-erlend> heh.. Den var noe mangelfull, synes jeg.
<jo-erlend> den norske wikipedia har jo mer detaljer om bruskasser... Bokstavlig talt. :)
<hjd> Joda, den var noe kort. Dog med mindre jeg er veldig interessert eller leter etter detaljer leser jeg som oftest bare sammendraget først.
<jo-erlend> det gjør jeg alltid, uavhengig av hvor interessert jeg er. :)
<jo-erlend> men sånn som jeg har forstått det, lager de en proxy direkte fra skjermkortet på maskinnivå og effektiviserer det. Altså litt på samme måte som NX, bare lavere.
<Trond--> hvorfor skifter det mellom 20-40% bruk av CPU?
<hjd> Kan ha noe med bruksmønster å gjøre. Jeg sjekker hovedsaklig ting som blir nevnt som jeg ikke vet hva er, så jeg tar meg et halvt minutt å sjekke så jeg kan følge diskusjonen videre.
<Trond--> jeg har Firefox oppe med masse tabs oppe
<jo-erlend> Trond--, se etter.
<Trond--> ja, men jeg vet jo ikke hvorfor den skifter hele tiden for.
<jo-erlend> hjd, jeg er så fordømt nysgjerrig... Det er en evig forbannelse.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, du kan se hvilke prosesser det gjelder.
<jo-erlend> systemmonitor er forresten veldig dårlig på sånt ettersom den legger på _veldig_ mye selv.
<Trond--> Firefox-bin skifter mellom hver tick
<jo-erlend> en tick er 65ms, eller?
<Trond--> jeg har ikke gjort noe. kjører Top i Terminal.
<jo-erlend> hva legger du i en "tick"?
<hjd> jo-erlend: Hehe, man bør prioritere litt. Hvis jeg hadde lest alle artiklene jeg sjekker hadde jeg brukt mye tid på det som jeg heller kan bruke på mer konstruktive ting. (Ikke det at lese wikipedia ikke er konstruktivt)
<Trond--> puls
<hjd> hva kjører i nettleseren din da?
<hjd> regner med han mener hver gang top oppdaterer seg...
<jo-erlend> hjd, hodet mitt fungerer ikke på den måten. :)
<Trond--> Hva foretrekker dere av scrollbar i Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> hjd, jeg skulle sjekke hvordan onsdag skrives på engelsk en gang jeg drakk litt... Jeg endte opp med å lese mytologi i en måned. Det er bare sånn det er. :)
<jo-erlend> Trond--, jeg synes overlay er gode i de fleste tilfeller.
<jo-erlend> men det er noe å gjøre med dem. Det er ikke alltid at de egner seg like godt.
<jo-erlend> jeg synes de er ekstremt fine når det gjelder kontroller i et program, som for eksempel Treeviews. De er kanskje ikke like fine som hovedscrollbars for et vindu.
<hjd> jo-erlend: Jeg regner med du ender opp med å lære en god del, så det er vel ikke helt bortkastet. Jeg må også innrømme at jeg kjenner til fenomenet.
<Trond--> remote desktop i ubuntu oppstart? fjerner den jeg
<Trond--> er det et sted jeg kan velge scrollbars ?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, nei, jeg tror ikke at det er konfigurerbart. Men jeg leter etter god argumentasjon for å få endret praksisen.
<Trond--> det går ann å skifte med litt tweaking
<jo-erlend> ok?
<Trond--> fra slik det er i 11.04 til f.eks. en vanlig scroll som i firefox
<jo-erlend> Firefox og LibreOffice er spesielt. Det er ikke designet sånn. De bruker egne toolkits som ikke takler overkjøring enda.
<jo-erlend> der er forresten Ubuntu først i klassen, hvis man regner det for å være en god ting, sånn som jeg gjør.
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu må forholde seg til minst fem toolkits, mens Windows og OS X bare behøver å tenke på ett eller to.
<Trond--> er en del spillekanaler her. til og med rollespill, i en irc kanal.
<Trond--> Tror jeg også skal teste Spice. Er det noe mer jeg trenger?
<Trond--> Skal bruke det til å teste operativ systemer.
<Huffameg> hei. eg har nyss installert 11.04 og det meste funkar fint. men eg har problem med å få til spotify. eg har fått installert det, men det står i rettleiinga at ein må inn i wine-konfigurasjonen og aktivere oss-drivar. problemet mitt er at kvar gong eg gjer det så slår det seg av att slik at neste gong eg kjem inn i konfigurasjonen er det ingen av drivarane som er aktiverte. det fører til at spotify ikkje har noko å køyre
<Huffameg>  på. nokon som kan hjelpe?
<Trond--> tror folk har lagt seg
<hjd> Huffameg: vet ikke om jeg er mye til hjelp, men kjører du Linux- eller Windows-versjonen av Spotify?
<hjd> (siden du nevnte wine)
<Huffameg> windows.. hence wine
<hjd> Du kan jo prøve Linux-klienten og se om den fungerer bedre (den er vel dog fortsatt kun for betalende brukere tror jeg).
<Huffameg> ikkje berre for betalande, men berre for dei med premium
<Huffameg> det har ikkje eg
<Huffameg> eg gidd ikkje betale dobbelt så mykje fordi wine ikkje fungerer slik han skal
<Huffameg> kanskje de kan hjelpe med eit anna spørsmål då: eg likar godt det nye grensesnittet, men eg kan ikkje for mitt berre liv forstå kor hovudmenyen er eller korleis eg kan få lagt det til..
<jo-erlend> joseph campbell... Sorry.. Jeg måtte bare huske det.
<hjd> Av en eller annen grunn virker det som de går bort fra menyer. Men hvis du åpner programmer, enten i launcher (eller super+a) har du en liste på høyresiden der du skriver inn programnavn der du kan vise kun programmer innenfor visse kategorier. Det er vel det nærmeste bortsett fra å logge inn med Ubuntu klassisk.
<jo-erlend> jeg har lært meg å hate menyer.
<jo-erlend> vi er helt nødt til å kvitte oss med sånn faenskap så fort som mulig. Det er et tydelig tegn på at programvaren er elendig.
<jo-erlend> det er en av de tingene jeg liker ved Unity og Zeitgeist. Gnome Shell har også forstått det. KDE er også i ferd med det.
<hjd> grupperinger inndelinger av programmer > fullskjerm med 60-100 random programm (IMO)
<jo-erlend> hvor ofte er det du slår opp i en telefonkatalog når du lurer på et telefonnummer? Hvor ofte er det du slår opp et domenenavn når du lurer på URL til en bedrifts hjemmeside? Du gjør ikke det. Du søker. Du sier hva du vil også regner du med å få et vettugt svar.
<hjd> det er godt mulig jeg er eneste personen på planeten, men jeg har alltid hatt for vane å sjekke hvilke programmer som er mulige å kjøre ved å se i de forskjellige kategoriene. Når hver kategori er en 5-10 programmer har jeg både oversikt over hva jeg kan forvente å finne der, hvilke programmer jeg vet ligger der, og hvor jeg finner igjen ting.
<jo-erlend> hjd, "den fila jeg fikk i IM den dagen da jeg spiste middag hos fattern og Stabæk slo Rosenborg." <-- Sånn virker hjernen. Sånn må datasystemer fungere.
<hjd> jo-erlend: du mener det bildet jeg lagret i mappen med nye bilder i mappen der jeg legger alle bildene mine?
<jo-erlend> hjd, for eksempel. Det gjør Ubuntu idag.
<jo-erlend> foreløpig bruker det ikke GPS aktivt og ikke vanlige klokkeslett, selvom det lagres.
<jo-erlend> men teknologien er der.
<hjd> poenget mitt er at jeg har mitt system for hvordan jeg lagrer ting, så JEG vil vite hvor det ligger.
<jo-erlend> det er for eksempel helt naturlig at når du åpner Møte-linsen, så ser den på hvor du er nå, hva klokka er, hvilken ukedag det er og hva du vanligvis gjør når du er på det stedet, til den tiden på den ukedagen og presenterer de tingene til deg som første alternativer.
<jo-erlend> hjd, "the brain has a mind of its own".
<jo-erlend> de tingene datamaskinen er god på, er nøyaktig de tingene som hjernen ikke er god på. Hvis datasystemene gjør det riktig, så kan de utfylle hverandre istedenfor å bruke hverandre som verdiløse roboter.
<jo-erlend> i svært mange situasjoner er datamaskinen bedre egnet enn jeg til å forstå hva jeg vil. Jeg _bruker_ datamaskiner. Jeg vil ikke at den skal bruke meg.
<jo-erlend> når jeg blir presentert med menyer, så føler jeg at datasystemet bruker meg.
<hjd> Mulig vi tenker forskjellig, men hver gang jeg har vært borti systemer som forsøker å gjette seg til hva jeg vil eller forslå ting synes jeg bare de er irriterende, feil og i veien.
<jo-erlend> det er irriterende hvis det er feil. Derfor må det være riktig.
<jo-erlend> det er skremmende enkelt å få til, så lenge man har dataen.
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-25
<hjd> Det vil jeg tippe er lettere sagt enn gjort. Ta eksemplet med den filen din over, htvis du ikke husker dato eller innholdet i den, hjelper det lite hva systemet foreslår av nylig brukte filer...
<jo-erlend> Zeitgeist vet når Stabæk slo Rosenborg, fordi det har en datakilde som tilbyr den informasjonen. Det har en annen datakilde som sier hvor jeg er og hvor jeg har vært og når jeg har vært der. Så har det en annen datakilde som sier hvilke filer jeg bruker oftest, hvor jeg har vært hver gang jeg har brukt filene og hvilke programmer jeg har brukt til å åpne dem. Resten er bare datakobling.
<jo-erlend> den store mangelen nå, er logg over montering av filsystemer.
<hjd> jeg lurer fortsatt på om det er enklere å lagre ting i en viss struktur enn å plotte inn et søk med den informasjonen.
<jo-erlend> det er mange som bruker eksterne disker som ekstra lagring. Altså at den ikke egentlig er midlertidig. Men hvis du stadig kobler til en ekstern lagringsenhet, gjør noe med et par filer og så kobler den fra, så er det helt naturlig at de filene kommer øverst på listen over ting jeg sannsynligvis har lyst til å gjøre når jeg setter inn et minnekort som aldri er koblet til lenge av gangen.
<jo-erlend> hjd, det er det Zeitgeist gjør.
<hjd> jo, men du må jo på et vis søke den opp. Hvis det var et halvt år siden du fikk den regner jeg da med du må enten bla eller søke deg frem til den?
<hjd> dvs den ligger ikke lenger på toppen blant nyeste filer
<jo-erlend> hjd, ditt program kan for eksempel si at nå åpner MittProgram FilX fordi brukeren trykket på ikonet. Eller fordi den ble automatisk åpnet etter nedlasting fra Firefox, eller fordi du kom nærme nok med en Bluetooth enhet til å trigge en hendelse. Så er det andre datakilder som automatisk legger til informasjon som for eksempel GPS, hva koordinatene betyr, hvorfor du er der, etc.
<jo-erlend> hjd, nei.
<jo-erlend> hjd, hvis jeg åpnet en fil for et halvt år siden når jeg var på besøk hos deg, er det helt naturlig at den filen dukker opp blant de første valgene neste gang jeg besøker deg.
<jo-erlend> Bluetooth er forresten en god datakilde i så henseende. Programmet kan vite hvem som er tilstede på et visst sted, til et visst tidspunkt basert på mobiltelefonene deres.
<jo-erlend> det er bare et Zeitgeist Subject.
<hjd> og der kommer vi til et av eksemplene mine. Det er helt ulogisk for meg. Hvis jeg er besøk er det mer sannsynlig vise frem noen av de nyeste filene eller hva jeg jobbet mer før jeg dro hjemmefra, ikke hva nå enn jeg gjorde sist jeg var på besøk hos deg. Det gjør det også vanskeligere å finne når jeg ikke er hos deg, og vil hente frem hva nå enn det var.
<jo-erlend> nei.
<jo-erlend> du kan være så individuell som du bare vil, men hjernen din fungerer på samme måte som hjernene til alle andre.
<jo-erlend> men vi snakker altså ikke om å fjerne den gamle måten å jobbe på.
<jo-erlend> vi snakker om å trykke super for å se hva systemet antar at du vil gjøre. Hvis det er feil, så må du fremdeles gjøre det på den gamle måten, med mindre du enkelt kan utelukke det ved noen nøkkelord.
<jo-erlend> hvis det er riktig, så trykker du enter.
<jo-erlend> de aller fleste dataspill er mer intelligente enn de aller fleste arbeidsmiljøer. Er ikke det en smule bemerkelsesverdig? I Heroes of Might and Magic 3, behøver du for eksempel bare å si hvor helten skal gå, så finner spillet ut den smarteste veien dit. I OS X, Windows og Ubuntu, så må du tråkke hele veien, langs menyer og filsystemstier.
<hjd> Det er jo betraktelig flere områder i filsystemet enn på et heroes-kart, da.
<jo-erlend> er det flere interessante steder?
<hjd> det kommer jo veldig ann på bruksmønster?
<jo-erlend> nettopp.
<hjd> forøvrig har du ingen mulighet i heroes til å gå til forrige mine heroen din besøkte eller kartområdet du var i for en halvtime siden, man må manuelt skrolle og finne frem i systemet.
<hjd> så jeg ser mer likhet med å åpne en mappe, kjøre et program med å finne fiendens borg og klikke på den.
<hjd> men nå skal jeg legge meg, så vi kan sikkert <del>krangle</del> diskutere mer en annen gang. :)
<jo-erlend> hjd, nå er det så mye festing og whisky her at jeg faller litt ut. Men ettersom jeg har rett og du har feil, så vil det være enkelt for meg å ta opp igjen diskusjonen i morgen. :)
<jo-erlend> "hvor er min whisky?" <-- Jeg leverte glasset.
<Trond--> Når vil neste Ubuntu versjon komme, og vil utsendet være annerledes?
<jo-erlend> april og oktober. Det vil sannsynligvis ikke være noen veldig store endringer.
<geirha> Tema og bakgrunnsbilde byttes ved hver utgivelse.
<jo-erlend> mulig at overgangen til gnome3 vil påvirke utseende litt.
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-26
<Huffameg> hei! eg har eit problem med spotify etter at eg har installert 11.04. eg får installert spotify greitt gjennom wine, men for å få tilavspeling så må wine nytte ein drivar. det står i oppskrifta at ein skal velje OSS Driver i wine, men når eg gjer det og lukkar wine-konfigurasjonsvindauget så skrur den seg automatisk av og eg får ikkje lyd i spotify. nokon som kan hjelpe?
<Huffameg> ingen?
<jo-erlend> Huffameg, velg Emulated i det vinduet.
<jo-erlend> det hjelper forsåvidt også å si hvilken versjon av wine du har installert.
<Huffameg> ja, eg har vald emulated, men det hjelp ikkje.. 1.0.1 står det..
<jo-erlend> ok... Hvor installerte du den fra?
<Huffameg> vanleg programvaresenter
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg ville kanskje ha prøvd å installere en nyere versjon. Men prøv å kjøre wine-config fra en terminal sånn at du kan se om du får noen feilmeldinger når den lukker seg.
<Huffameg> korleis gjer eg det?
<jo-erlend> åpne en terminal og skriv inn "wine-config".
<Huffameg> ja, eg gjorde det, men då fekk eg berre no command blabla
<Huffameg> det var difor eg lurte på om eg ikkje forstod deg rett
<jo-erlend> åh. Unnskyld. Den heter "winecfg".
<Huffameg> ikkje noko feilmelding
<jo-erlend> ok. Kan du prøve å forklare mer detaljert hva du gjør og hva som skjer?
<Huffameg> eg opnar konfigurasjonsvindauget, så går eg inn på audio og ordnar det slik det står i oppskrifta (merk vekk alle, med unnatak av OSS driver, som skal vere merka / passe på at talet er rett og at the det står Emulation). deretter lukkar eg det. om eg opnar spotiy då så går det ikkje (får beskjed om at det er eit problem med lydkortet) og om eg opnar konfigurasjonsvindauget igjen etter eg har lukka det så er ingen av dr
<Huffameg> ivarane merka.
<jo-erlend> du trykker Ok eller Bruk først eller?
<Huffameg> eg har freista med båe to
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke den fjerneste idé om hva det betyr.
<Huffameg> hmm...
<Huffameg> :(
<Sakarias> tipper "jeg har prøvd begge deler"
<Huffameg> åja
<Huffameg> haha
<Huffameg> ja, det er det det tyder
<jo-erlend> vel. Ikke vet jeg. Har du prøvd med ALSA også?
<Huffameg> nei.. eg kan sjå
<Huffameg> hmm..
<Huffameg> eg må boote om
<Huffameg> nei, det hjelp ikkje..
<jo-erlend> da ville jeg ha prøvd en nyere versjon fra winehq.org.
<Huffameg> mm.. det går ikkje an å gjere det rett frå terminal?
<Kagee> man kan vel installere wine 1.0, 1.2, og 1.3 fra terminal
<jo-erlend> gjøre hva?
<Huffameg> Kagee: eg freistar å gjere det gjennom nettsidene deira no, men får berre beskjed om at eg må sjekke nettilkoplinga mi..
<Huffameg> men den skal jo vere heil grei
<jo-erlend> Huffameg, du må si hva du har gjort.
<Huffameg> ok. no har eg installert ein nyare versjon av wine, men det ser ikkje ut til å hjelpe
<Malin_> Huffameg, og Huffameg jeg er så sint som fy, for wine oppfører seg ikke sli som den skal.  Hva du skal ordne og ikke får til?
<Malin_> kanskje jeg skal lese litt lengere opp og se om jeg veit noe :)
<Huffameg> eg får berre ikkje til aktivere drivaren i wine slik at eg kan spele av spotify. eg freistar å gjere det i konfigurasjonen, men den slår seg av heile tida
<Malin_> skal prøve å installere spotify her igjen jeg, så skal jeg se :)
<Malin_> jeg har laget en guide på det i ubuntu-no-forumet en plass også en gang. Om den er brukanes enda eller ikke, veit jeg ikke
<Huffameg> :)
<Malin_> http://ubuntu.no/node/2664
<Malin_> om den virker nå med 11.04 gjenstår jo å se
<Malin_> for veit  at det ikke virker med en litt eldre versjon av wine, mulig versjoner <--1.2
<Malin_> uten at jeg er 100% sikker
<Huffameg> eg må ikkje installere spotify på nytt etter å ha sette audio-endringane, sant?
<Malin_> tror ikke det
<Huffameg> hah! no funka det. installerte på nytt
<Huffameg> takktakk
<Malin_> ah :) bare hyggelig
<Malin_> uten at jeg veit om jeg kan ha bidratt med stort men
<Huffameg> eg har eit spørsmål til.. eg driv og knotar med Window Picker i compiz og eg vil ha det sånn at Window Picker set i gong dersom eg trykkar med musa nedst i vindauget. eg har sette det til <BottomEdge>Button1 i konfigurasjonen, men eg får det ikkje til å funke..
<Huffameg> nokon som veit?
<Malin_> tror ikke jeg har vært borti det før gitt
<Huffameg> dritt
<Huffameg> :)
<Malin_> hm.. jeg får visst ikke endret profilbilde på ubuntu-no-forumet
<Malin_> hva gjør egentlig window picker?
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-18
<Atluxity> hva er ubuntu-no sin kontaktadresse? mailingliste e.l.?
<Atluxity> god morgen forresten
<RoyK> morgen
 * RoyK kjeder ræva av seg
<geirha> RoyK: http://www.puzzle-loop.com/
<RoyK> takk :)
 * RoyK har to og en halv dag igjen på jobb før han slutter
<geirha> har brent av mange timer på loop-the-loop selv :)
<geirha> nurikabe og nonograms er også gøy
<Atluxity> hva er ubuntu-no sin kontaktadresse? mailingliste e.l.?
<sigurdga> sto lite på ubuntu.no også
<malin> hm.. jeg føler det er noe jeg burde kunne svart på, men jeg veit ikke jeg heller :S
<malin> dvs. det finnes en mailngliste
<malin> mailinglistaq til ubuntu-norge er: ubuntu-no@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kagee> Atluxity: ^
<Atluxity> takk
<Atluxity> sender en invitasjon dit snart, til sommerfest
<malin> flott :)
<malin> Har installert nvidia-driverene og får ikke tty bare sort skjerm når jeg prøver meg på tty. Hvordan var det man ordnet dette igjen?
<Kagee> Kan jeg finne ut hvilket program som spør om å låse opp nøkkelringen min?
<RoyK> malin: kjøp mac
 * RoyK feels EEEVIL
<winb> enig
<winb> ^_^
<Kagee> *installere IE7 via winetricks*
<Kagee> aaaaand it didn't work
 * RoyK fiker til Kagee med et lite balltre
<Kagee> jammen jeg vil logge inn i picasa!!!
<malin> RoyK: oki, takk for hjelpen
<Kagee> \o/
 * Kagee danser på RoyK's tær
<Kagee> Fikk det til :)
<Kagee> *assuming RoyK has the beforementioned apendages*
<blaamann1> malin: Er det denne feilen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/958891 ?
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 958891 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "no tty, only blank screen with nvidia driver" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<malin> blaamann1: ja :)
<blaamann1> Holder meg til nouveau.
<malin> blaamann1: men får du 3d aksellerasjon med nouveau?
<malin> og i såfall. hvordan ordner jeg det?
<malin> prøvde å avisntaallere properitærdriveren nå
<malin> så får jeg teste om jeg får både 3d + tty
<malin> tty er der :D
<malin> ser ut som det :) da er problemet delvis løst i alle fall
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-19
<RoyK> de nye toga til nsb er virkelig snasne :)
 * RoyK har nettopp inngått avtale med arbeidsgiver om å kjøpe ut den gamle, slitne mac-en, en *over* *ett* *år* gammel 17" macbook pro, til 7500 :D
<malin> så fint
<malin> når jeg bruker nouvea-driveren, så går vifta i laptopen konstant
<RoyK> malin: huh? varmt?
<malin> RoyK: ja, men ikke sååå varmt.
<malin>  vifta ble normal igjen etter jeg installerte properitærdriveren igjen.
<malin> nå har jeg tty også. ser ut som det var kjerne 2.6.38 som ikke var glad i tty. Fikk tty med 3.2-kejrna
<malin> mye styr
<si-m1> nouvea-driveren sux
<si-m1> bruk nvidia sin binærblobb
<si-m1> alltid best
<si-m1> med mindre den ikke virker/ikke støtter kortet du har
<malin> ja
<Kagee> Kan jeg finne ut hvilket program som spør om å låse opp nøkkelringen min?
<geirha> sikkert network manager
<Kagee> det jeg kanskje mistenker, men _hvorfor_
<Kagee> hadde forventet det på en laptop med wlan, men ikke her
<RoyK> malin: menneh - hva med suspend på 3.2?
<malin> RoyK: nei, det virker ikke der....
<malin> men jeg kan leve med å måte skru pc-en helt av
<malin> tty er i grunn veldig greit å ha i fall noe skjer
<geirha> pfft, er bare å ssh-e inn fra en annen maskin ^^
<malin> geirha:  :p sant nok
<RoyK> malin: merkelig at det skal slutte å virke helt i ei ny kjerne
<RoyK> malin: sikker på at det ikke er et hemmelig knep et sted?
<malin> ja, det sluttet å virke fra kjerna som kom etter 2.6.38.8
<malin> altså fra og med 2.6.39
<malin> RoyK: jeg har sjekket mange nettsider der noen har kommet med slike fikser, men ingen av de har virket
<malin> er nesten like håpløst som å finne ut om en kan sende noe raskere enn lyset liksom
<RoyK> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=200&t=79268 <-- så kjent ut
<malin> RoyK: ja, det er likt
<malin> jeg har jo laget en bugrapport på dette en gang også, men ikke skjedd noe siden
<malin> om jeg kjører suspend manuelt ved å trykke på det fra menyen man har oppe til høyre
<malin> så går den i suspend, men man kan ikke vekke den igjen
<malin> må holde nede av/på-knappen til strømmen brytes, så man kan starte den fra scratch
<RoyK> så fint...
<malin> ja.. "veldig fint" :p
<malin> sannsynligvis er det beste jeg kan gjøre, å ikke prøve å ordne det igjen... testet jo en 3.4-kjerne også for å se, men samme der
<malin> forøvrig. Det jeg ser på som et problem når det gjelder sånt er hvordan man kan vite at hardwaren i en maskin man kjøper, også virker om 2-3år
 * RoyK har bakt kake :D
<RoyK> malin: det normale er at ting funker også senere, men bugs kommer jo ...
<malin> RoyK: ja, men ser ikke ut til at det er nok folk som har buggen til at den er blitt fikset
<malin> skulle likt å vite hva som er endret fra 2.6.38 til 2.6.39
<Kagee> sjekk diff'en
<RoyK> malin: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_39
<RoyK> Kagee: ikke lite lett for alle å lese gjennom et lass med kode ;)
<Kagee> no more BKL
<RoyK> bkl?
<Kagee> big kernel lock
<RoyK> goodie :)
<RoyK> det var på tide ;)
<Kagee> http://kernelnewbies.org/BigKernelLock
<RoyK> ja, kjenner den godt fra 2.4-dagene
<RoyK> SMP-støtten var der, men alt sugde hardt og lenge
<RoyK> men finner ikke noe i den artikkelen som minner om malin sitt problem
<citoyen> *gjesp*
<citoyen> nok jobbing for i dag, kanskje
 * RoyK stakk fra jobb klokka tre
 * citoyen har strengt tatt ikke vært på jobb i dag
<citoyen> egenmelding pga halsbetennelse
<citoyen> men det betyr egentlig bare at jeg sitter hjemme og jobber nesten like mye som vanlig :P
<RoyK> har bakt kake og skal en siste tur på jobb i morra og så er jeg ferdig der :D
<citoyen> hva forlater du og hva skal du til?
<Kagee> randomkommune til basefarm, var det ikke ?
<RoyK> forlater nilu.no og begynner på en større plass inne i byen med masse forskere og rare folk ;)
<citoyen> hehe
<malin> tar vel sin tid å lese gjennom diffen for en hel kernel
<RoyK> mhm
 * citoyen ga opp Unity til slutt
<citoyen> byttet til klassisk gnome i går
<malin> ah
<malin> hva ble nådestøtet?
<citoyen> ingen kan si jeg ikke har prøvd
<malin> nei :)
<Kagee> RoyK: det var ikke meniga å påstå det heller, men nå ser jeg at TTY pleide å bruke BKL mye
 * RoyK har en kollega som kjører fvwm2 og nekter å prøve noe annet
<RoyK> TTY?
<citoyen> nådestøtet ble bugen med at hvis kopi-dialogen i nautilus først har blitt skjult, så får man den ikke fram igjen
<citoyen> og den blir automatisk skjult hvis du starter mer enn en kopi samtidig
<malin> ja, men det går an få den fram igjen
<RoyK> stygg bøgg
<malin> men skjønner hva du mener....
<citoyen> malin: i teorien, ja - men det virker ikke
<malin> ah
<Kagee> Eneste jeg savner med thunar i xubuntu er en mer sane copy: replace-duplicate-if-same-size
<malin> hm.. men dette burde jeg jo ha vært borti selv
<citoyen> det finnes bugrapporter på det
<citoyen> men jeg tror ikke det trigges i alle tilfeller... men alltid for mine kopier
<malin> jeg får prøve å reprodusere, så trykke at det gjeder meg ogs
<malin> ok
<citoyen> som typisk er mange store filer til en minnepinne
<malin> her er mer som kan være relatert til samme problemet jeg har: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/1366273
<malin> jeg savner en sak som indikerer at den er ferdig jeg
<citoyen> bare det at nautilus simultankopierer alle filene samtidig hvis du kopierer mange filer fra A til B er ganske irriterende... men akkurat det er ikke Unity sin feil
<malin> nei, det er det ikke
<malin> egentelig burde den kopiere en og en ting, tror det går raskest
<citoyen> jepp
<citoyen> det er ikke effektivt å kopiere ti filer samtidig... spesielt ikke med roterende disk
<malin> nei...
<citoyen> det er såpass elementært at det nesten er imponerende at de ikke har fikset det
<malin> på ssd er det muligens ikke så stort problem uten at jeg skal være bastant på det
<malin> ja, det er jo noe som kunne vært fikset for tja, ganske mange år siden
 * RoyK vil ha sånn ssd som malin har fått seg
<malin> tihi
<malin> må bare ha en kontroller som kan utnytte hastigheten fullt ut da...
<RoyK> jau
<malin> RoyK:  er snill som gir bort ssd-er til prinsesser i nød
<RoyK> men søkehastigheten får du jo utnytta
<RoyK> :D
<malin> det gjør jeg
<RoyK> det syke er at laptopprodusenter lager de feteste laptopper med nytt og fint brikkesett, kjappe prosessorer, masse raskt minne - og spinnende disker....
<RoyK> gjerne en 5400rpm-disk som kan levere 50MB/s på en god og sommerlig dag
<malin> kanskje noe av dette ordner det: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122856/dont-want-to-suspend-when-closing-lid
<malin> har ikke sett den tråden før
<malin> ja, blir som å levere en lamborgini med traktorhjul det da?
<RoyK> noe sånt ;)
<citoyen> apropos lamborghini... ævve!
<citoyen> tråkket på en lekebil :(
<malin> uff da
<malin> lekebiler etil å lekes med, ikke tråkkes på :p
<citoyen> Tilbøyelig til å være enig
<RoyK> men det er litt sært
<RoyK> så nylig en fet HP-laptop
<malin> den i aluminium?
<RoyK> bygd som en macbook pro, aluminium og greier
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> og fin cpu og alt
<RoyK> og spinnende ræl til disk
<malin> og varmeproblemer?
<RoyK> aner ikke - har ikke prøvd den
<RoyK> har kjøpt meg macbook pro 17" til spottpris :D
<RoyK> tenkte kanskje å bytte ut den optiske stasjonen med en 1TB-disk eller noe...
<malin> kunne jo vært noe det
<malin> kan jo bruke minnepinne + ha en usb-cd-rom på lur i fall man måtte trenge
<malin> bruker sjeldent dvd-romen min liksom
<citoyen> jeg fikk meg nettopp en zenbook som jobblaptop
<citoyen> trengte noe lett og portabelt til å reise med, men jeg fikk ikke budsjett til thinkpad :P
<RoyK> 17" MBP er ikke så liten
<citoyen> nix
<RoyK> men skjermen og alt er såpass rått at jeg heller vil bære med meg 3kg enn å bruke noe smått ;)
<citoyen> Jeg holder meg til 13"
<citoyen> jeg reiser en del, så jeg vil helst ikke bære med meg 3 kg
<citoyen> da kobler jeg heller til ekstern skjerm når jeg kan
<RoyK> får meg ny på ny-jobben
<RoyK> så får vi se hva det blir - kanskje den nye 15" fra apple
<citoyen> Skal en svipptur til Stockholm neste uke... tro om det skjer noe moro der som man burde få med seg?
<RoyK> sikkert masse fulle svensker :D
<citoyen> ingen interessante konserter det jeg kan se
<citoyen> jaja, de har vel øl i hotellbaren, som vanlig :P
<citoyen> Hadde et internasjonalt øyeblikk i Bangladesh for noen uker siden... satt i en hotellbar med en engelskmann, en bengaler og en taiwaneser og hørte en filipinsk elgitarist spille Grieg live
<citoyen> det var litt sært
<RoyK> :D
 * RoyK skal bare sjekke ut i morra og si hade til ymse forskere som vil miste en god it-konsulent
<malin> awh...
<RoyK> ?
<malin> nei, litt sånn vedmodig
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-20
 * RoyK har en drøy time igjen og så - FÆÆÆÆÆÆRDIIII på nilu.no
<Brumle> RoyK: Hvor skal du tilbringe neste epoke i arbeidslivet, da?
<RoyK> cirka bislett ;)
<Brumle> fint der :)
<RoyK> lalala
<brik> dumdidam
<winb> plong
<winb> hang out with your wang out
<Atluxity> http://www.nuug.no/aktiviteter/20120710-grillings/
<Atluxity> venter på moderering til maillista
<malin> oi oi, det ser kos ut :)
<malin> nå veit jeg ikke om jeg kan komme enda eller ei, men om jeg er i nærheten dukker jeg nok opp
<Atluxity> så bra :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-21
<winb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShbP3OpASA#t=49m37s
<winb> Se hva linus thorvalds syns om nvidia
<winb> NÃ¥ er ikke dette det mest interesange i videoen
<si-m1> bra video ja
<si-m1> må se hele
<malin> jeg orker ikke se hele nå, men tihi, artig
<malin> http://www.itavisen.no/897676/nvidia-svarer-thorvalds
<malin> Jo-Erlend er aktiv i kommentarfeltet i digi http://www.digi.no/897767/linux-selskap-i-godt-sig
<RoyK> har noen hørt fra ham siden han ga opp #ubuntu-no?
<malin> jeg har hørt lite, og ikke noe
<malin> skulle gjerne møtt han en gang. virker helt genial på mange måter
<malin> savner han her jeg... sukk... :(
<RoyK> malin: fikk kreditnota fra nextron på den disken - all yours :)
<malin> :)
<malin> takk RoyK  <3
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-22
<RoyK>  
<winb>  
<RoyK> http://xkcd.com/1072/
<hjd> Det blir Ubuntu User days i helga i #ubuntu-classroom (http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2012/06/22/ubuntu-user-days-this-weekend-2/)
<hjd> Starter 16:30 i morgen. Temaer inkluderer alt fra kommandolinjen, forskjellige måter å installere programvare og tips til å sikre servere.
<superos1> hjd: Interessant.
<hjd> superos1: :)
<hjd> Jeg regner forøvrig med at de kommer til å legge ut logger så man også kan få med seg de delene som går midt på natta.
<superos1> Blir interessant å se om det fungerer også med tanke på at #ubuntu er til vanlig temmelig kaotisk.
<hjd> Vanligvis får kun den som presenterer lov å snakke i #ubuntu-classroom. Så har man i tillegg #ubuntu-classroom-chat der "publikum" kan diskutere eller stille spørsmål som blir tatt opp i hovedrommet.
<superos1> Ok, de har en eller form for modering eller kontroll.
 * superos1 begynner å bli drita lei av å slette spam-innlegg på ubuntu.no
<hjd> "Channel is moderated (only those who hold operator or voice status on the channel can send messages to it)" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irc#Standard_.28RFC1459.29_modes) Regner med det er det de bruker.
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-23
 * hjd minner om Ubuntu User Days som starter snart http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2012/06/22/ubuntu-user-days-this-weekend-2/ :)
<RoyK> lubuntu luser days? :D
<Kagee> xubuntu xuser days?
<RoyK> høres ikke så kult ut ;)
<Kagee> true.
<Kagee> kunne vært et x11-program?
<arrstrol> noen som vet om det finnes online logger for kanalene på Freenode?
<hjd> Det spørs på hvilken kanal det gjelder. De fleste (alle?) Ubuntu-kanalene blir logget iallefall.
<hjd> Noe spesielt du leter etter?
<arrstrol> de holder på med en challange på btc, så har en dud postet en liten hexadesimal på 5 forskjellige freenode kanaler
<arrstrol> finne de, og smekke de sammen... thats the challange :P
<arrstrol> noen måte å se hvilke kanaler en IRC bruker er på?
<RoyK> arrstrol: /whois, men her på freenode, er vel det begrensa til hvilke kanaler du sjøle er logga på
<arrstrol> yeh... blir litt stress om jeg må logge på alle kanalene :P
<RoyK> heh - /j \*
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-17
<lolgnu> Hmm, hvor vanskelig ville et raid mellom flere krypterte containere vært?
<dr0pix> God morgen :)
<IvarB> morn
<Malinux> veit ikke om noen her har prøvd sailfishOS SDK Setup? får melding om at det ikke er nok plass. har frigjort mer enn nok plass og samme meldinga kommer :)
<dr0pix> Jeg får denne typer feilmelding: KVM: entry failed, hardware error 0x80000021
<IvarB> Malinux: fikk du satt opp rtorrent med alt det spesielle greiene?
<IvarB> rt-ps osv
<Malinux> IvarB: hm, nei....
<Malinux> viser seg at jeg faktisk ikke har særlig plass, så jeg må ha /tmp et annet sted
<Malinux> evt. sette av mer plass til /
<Malinux> næh. live-usb og gparted
<Malinux> bbl (håper ikke det går galt nå da :) )
<Malinux> men man kan jo chatte her via en live-usb også :D
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> hei, ja
<Malinux> heia
<IvarB> 1,1 mil før kl 10
<IvarB> jaja
<Malinux> jau jau
<IvarB> fikk du det til Malinux ?
<Malinux> ja
<IvarB> :D
<Malinux> om du tenker på å installere sailfishOS emulator så
<Malinux> er videreføring av MeeGo som blir default på Jolla-mobilen som kommer etterhvert :)
<IvarB> det du holdt på med i sta?
<IvarB> │08:50:39     Malinux | bbl (håper ikke det går galt nå da :) )
<IvarB> :P
<Malinux> hihi ja :)
<Malinux> er jo typisk at noe går veldig galt....
<Malinux> men ikke denne gangen visstnok
<IvarB> murphys law
<IvarB> hehe
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> zunicode: module license 'CDDL' taints kernel. \o/
 * RoyK skal bare kjøre en minnetest av hjemmeserveren, så blir det å kaste raidet og sette opp zfs
<RoyK>  
<maxjezy> hejsan alla goa norska gutter och jenter!
<maxjezy> någon från trondheim?
 * RoyK er ikke fra bartebyen
<maxjezy> va tycker ni norskar om svenskar
<maxjezy> jag vill flytta till norge men ja vill inte inkräkta om ni inte gillar mig
<Solskogen> maxjezy: vi har så mange svensker her at en fra eller til ikke gjør noe :)
<Solskogen> for min del vil jeg gjerne ha flere svensker
<maxjezy> Solskogen, jag har barn och sambo med mig :)
<maxjezy> så vi blir 3
<maxjezy> thats ok?
<RoyK> maxjezy: ser ikke noe problem der :)
<Malinux> Tja, Nordmenn og Svensker har vel aldri gått spesielt godt sammen og historien viser vel at vi ikke en gang kunne løse opp unionen i 1905 uten at det ble et gedigent blodbad
<Malinux> eller vent
<Malinux> Var det ikke sånn at det gikk fredelig for seg?
<Malinux> Hadde alle vært like gode naboer som Nordmenn og Svensker så hadde ikke våpenindustrien tjent spesielt godt
<Malinux> Av all invandring til Norge, så er invandring fra Sverige helt i topp
<maxjezy> :)
<Malinux> ;)
<maxjezy> ända sedan terrorn i norge har sverige varit betydligt mer intresserade av norge som land, vi sänder mycket på svensk tv från norge
<maxjezy> som 17 maj och annat intressant
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> kanskje Svensk tv kunne laget noe slikt som 17. mai i norje, minutt for minutt
<Malinux> finnes en tv-serie (norsk) som heter NÃ¥rje, som liksom er en presentasjon av Norge for svensker
<Malinux> men det er humor da :D
<maxjezy> såg en serie på svensk tv om norska ungdommar som åkte skidor i fjällen och åkte båt och var bortskämda
<maxjezy> haha, norge är så fint, så bra land.
<Malinux> tja, finnes neppe noe land som er perfekt
<maxjezy> jag har bott några år i oslo och jag trivdes
<maxjezy> men oslo är som alla andra storstäder, mycket problem
<maxjezy> för mycket svenskar som åker dit och bara festar och knarkar
<Malinux> hehe ja, partysvensker?
<maxjezy> mm
<Malinux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMvoFETJlMU
<Malinux> man har jo alltid noen som skaper et stereotypt inntrykk av en befolkning
<Malinux> er neppe bedre med alle nordmennene som drar til syden og drikker seg drita og ligger i grøfta og spyr. Ikke alle nordmenn er sånn heller :)
<Solskogen> maxjezy: ok - men da må du komme til bergen :P
<maxjezy> haha, bra video!
<maxjezy> bergen är det väl bara regn?
<Solskogen> tøys og tull!
<geirha> Det er også vind
<Solskogen> bergen har vær. litt mer enn andre deler av landet.
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> jo, bergen verkar fint
<maxjezy> har titta på youtube videos, vackert landskap
<lolgnu> maxjezy: Oslo er en finfin by, du kan gå hjem sørpa uten å bli plaget
<lolgnu> Med unntak av de prostituterte og narkolangerne
<maxjezy> jag bodde på majorstuen, tycker det är riktigt fint med frognerparken där :)
<lolgnu> Sverige har jo masse trær og sånt, bare følg e4/e45
<RoyK> Malinux: det var noen trefninger i 1905. det at det "ikke ble avfyrt et eneste skudd" er en forherling
<trench> Royk - har det blitt av http://gratiswlan.karlsbakk.net/ da?
<RoyK> trench: heh - det var ei stund siden...
<trench> bare så den på wiki.nuug.no
<trench> http://wiki.nuug.no/aktiviteter/samlinger?highlight=%28aktiviteter/%29
<RoyK> ja, se også nederst til høyre "aktiviteter/samlinger (sist endret 2007-12-18 22:55:47 av OleKristianLien"
<RoyK> den wlan-wikien har ikke vært aktiv på i hvert fall tre år, kanskje seks
<trench> vet
<Malinux> RoyK: så det var skyting?
<Malinux> har jeg ikke hørt om
<Malinux> men om det faktisk var det, så tja, da er det ting som ikke er kommet frem
<RoyK> skyting?
 * RoyK er ikke helt med
<Malinux> om det faktisk var trefninger mellom norske og svenske styrker i 1905, skulle jeg gjerne lest litt om det :)
<Malinux> for jeg har ikke hørt noe om det
<Malinux> men det er jo gjerne sånn at ikke alt kommer frem i de vanlige kanalene
<RoyK> det står en bauta utafor Kongsvinger, på Lier (halv mil retning Sverige, r2) over de som falt på stedet i 1905
<Malinux> ah
<RoyK> litt greit å glemme sånt når man skal være et fredselskende land som deler ut fredsprisen til Obama og sånt
<Malinux> denne du mener? http://media31.dimu.no/media/image/FMU-KM/FMU.300023/67070?width=600&height=380
<Malinux> der står det 1814
<RoyK> øh. da roter jeg. mulig jeg forveklser den med en bauta litt lenger nord, halvveis til Roverud
<RoyK> husker i hvert fall at jeg lærte som liten at "nei, det ble ikke krig, men det var trefninger (les: skyte litt på hverandre med skarpt)"
<Malinux> jeg finner i alle fall ikke noe om at noen skøyt
<RoyK> ka jo hende jeg er feilinformert - vet jo aldri :P
<Malinux> ja, for det jeg har hørt om unionsoppløsning i 1905 er jo nettopp at det gikk fredelig for seg
<Malinux> selv om det riktignok foregikk opprustning
<RoyK> gugler litt - http://www.klassekampen.no/20304/article/item/null/mytene-om- f.eks. - ser ut som om jeg har blitt feilinformert...
<RoyK> heh - hadde ikke engang fått med meg at det var så mange trefinger i 1814 :P
<RoyK> norge var jo i teorien nøytrale under 1. verdenskrig
<dr0pix> Hvor var fstrim å finne igjen? util-linux?
<dr0pix> Der var den på plass
 * RoyK støvler hjemmeserver for å finne ut om det er minnefeil som utgjør kødd
<RoyK> datakorrupsjon på både xfs og ext4 på raid-6 er ikke noe godt tegn
<RoyK> "silent errors" fra disker er skjeldne, men det skjer, men kan jo være minnefeil også
<Mathias> tror win8 vet når jeg fyrer opp en røyk. for da bestemmer den seg for å droppe nettverket, så må jeg redde bestemor...
<RoyK> kloke vinduer
<RoyK> det neste er vel alkolås
<lolgnu> det ville jo ødelagt irc
<lolgnu> alle på irc er jo sørpa
<Mathias> lolgnu: i enkelte kanaler virker det sånn ja
<Mathias> RoyK: og når en maskin har minnefeil heter det alzheimers ;)
 * RoyK har kjørt etpar timers minnetest og skroter md
<RoyK> zfs!
<RoyK> greit om systemet finner ut av fillete disker som ikke rapporterer feil
<Mathias> whatever floats the disks :P
<RoyK> ikke helt
<RoyK> med zfs får du fiksa småting som ikke diskene rapporterer om
<RoyK> av og til er det store ting
<RoyK> massiv filsystemkorrupsjon etter en fillete disk - kan ikke fikses uten sjekksumming av filsystemet
<lolgnu> Jeg har lyst til å lage et nytt kryptert distrubuert filsystem
<RoyK> det finnes vel?
<lolgnu> Jeg fant ingen som var lett å deploye
<lolgnu> og som virket trygge
<lolgnu> Sjekksumming, kryptering, paritet, overføring mellom noder osv.
<lolgnu> http://code.google.com/p/perfs/ <- virker ikke helt dumt
<RoyK> lolgnu: tror du bør roe nerva litt og bare kryptere det som er privat
<lolgnu> Backup må være kryptert
<IvarB> hvorfor det?
<lolgnu> så folk ikke snoker
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775173/
<RoyK> forhåpentligvis litt sikrere
<RoyK> hater korrpterte data
<RoyK> korrumperte, evt
<RoyK> TiB ledig - 2,5TiB eller noe på klæsjpræn
<RoyK> får se hvor mye som kommer ned i live
<RoyK> håper det blir mesteparten
<RoyK> får håpe jeg slipper mer kødd nå
<RoyK> 9TiB eller så bør holde for noen år
<lolgnu> 9TiB ville vært awesome
<IvarB> 9 TiB til hva da? :P
 * IvarB har 6 TiB
<IvarB> men kunne gjerne tenke seg mer
<lolgnu> Det holder vel med 6TiB
<lolgnu> men 9 bare i tilfellet ville vært kult, da kunne jeg brukt zfs
<RoyK> begynte med md
<RoyK> men med fillete disker og korrupsjon, blir det dårlig
<RoyK> bedre å gå tilbake til zfs - så kan dårlige disker bli kasta lettere
<RoyK> og så får du kompresjon av ting som lar seg komprimere
<IvarB> lurer på om jeg faktisk har blitt litt allergisk gitt
<IvarB> har litt sår hals osv nesten hver dag
<IvarB> er det et symptom på det?
<lolgnu> Jeg er allergisk
<lolgnu> røde øyne, nysing, rennende nese
<IvarB> rennende nese har jeg nesten hele året
<IvarB> men jeg vet ikke hva det kommer av
<lolgnu> Det er vel bare å ta en allergiblodprøve?
<IvarB> jada
<IvarB> :)
<IvarB> foretrekker å syte enn å vite :P
<lolgnu> Du får svinbillig allergimedisin på blåresept
<Malinux> hm, jeg har hatt sår hals i et par dager, men nå har det gitt seg :D
<RoyK> splætt
<RoyK> raiz2 på sju disker
<RoyK> ikke noe mere md
<RoyK> greit å ha kontroll over dataene
<RoyK> mye splitt her
<RoyK> er det bare jeg som opplever splittetisplætt?
<lolgnu> jepp
<lolgnu> ingen her
<Mathias> lolgnu: tja, det kommer helt an på fastlegen :P
<Mathias> de bruker å være flinke med å virre om cetrizin og zyrtec
<lolgnu> Si de gjør deg trøtt
<lolgnu> da får du loratidin på blåresept
<Mathias> er den mer effektiv da?
<Mathias> morsom du er
<lolgnu> funker greit mot allergi
<Mathias> http://www.felleskatalogen.no/medisin/sok?sokord=loratidin
<RoyK> prøv etpar truxal
<RoyK> funker greit
<RoyK> håper denne forbanna hjemmeserveren nå blir stabil
<RoyK> eneste ulempa med zfs er at det ikke er spesielt fleksibelt
<lolgnu> hvis du har 9tb + 2 i paritet så funker det vel for en god stund
<RoyK> ja, funker nok
<RoyK> la til 10GB som L2ARC og 1GB som SLOG også
<RoyK> på SSD
<RoyK> bør kanskje øke litt... hm...
<lolgnu> L2ARC?
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775631/
<RoyK> slog er en liten 2GB-partisjon på en SSD som skrivecache
<RoyK> l2arc er 20GB som lesecache
<RoyK> zfs er hakket mer avansert enn mange andre filsystemer ;)
<lolgnu> Kan man bruke hele disken? 100GB lesecache og 20 GB skrivecache?
<RoyK> jeg har bare brukt lvm for å sette av litt til lesecache (l2arc) og skrivecache (slog) på rotdisken (som er ssd)
<RoyK> med god caching på zfs, får du smørt utover io bedre
<lolgnu> tar det som et ja
<RoyK> nå hr jeg prøvd enhancio og klarte å kræsje hele jævla raidet med det, så tilbake til zfs
<RoyK> 20GB for skrivecache gir ikke mening
<RoyK> zfs bruker maks halvparten av RAM til SLOG
<RoyK> og flusher det hvert femte sekund eller noe
<RoyK> så 1GB holder lenge
<lolgnu> SÃ¥ max 8gb?
<lolgnu> kan vel oppgradere serveren til 32gb hvis det hadde noen hansikt
<RoyK> jeg har 16GB minne - bruker 2GB til SLOG
<RoyK> er ikke så mye som skrives uansett
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-18
<RoyK> men kommer det "silent errors" fra en disk nå, så tar zfs seg av det
<RoyK> lese, finne feil, skrive tilbake til disken
<RoyK> om det blir for mye, så kastes disken
<RoyK> uavhengig av hva disken har å si
<lolgnu> sitter den å leser konstant?
<RoyK> md raid stoler jo på at diskene vet hva de driver med, men det vet de jo ikke
<RoyK> nei, zfs bruker sjekksumming sånn at om data kommer feil, så oppdages det
<lolgnu> men ikke før det leses?
<RoyK> http://wiki.illumos.org/download/attachments/1146951/zfs_last.pdf
<RoyK> les den - tar deg et kvarter eller noe - men du forstår litt mer
<lolgnu> tahoe-lafs først
<RoyK> og zfs har "subvolumes" - filsystemer separert fra andre
<RoyK> sånn at du kan separere ut ting enkelt
<lolgnu> Aldri sett poenget med det egentlig
<RoyK> uten å lage statiske partisjoner
<lolgnu> Jeg vil bare ha en enorm partisjon for alt
<RoyK> tja - du vil se poenget etter hvert
<RoyK> type
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775662/
<RoyK> alt er i samme zpool, men du kan begrense ting innenfor hvert enkelt filsystem
<RoyK> sette parametere som kompresjon og sånt avhengig av innhold
<lolgnu> kompresjon er logisk
<RoyK> lite poeng å ha kompresjon på et område med filmer eller musikk osv
<RoyK> og lett se hva som bruker plass
<lolgnu> det siste har vel noe for seg
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775670/
<lolgnu> men jeg må vel kjøpe 2 nye disker for å sette opp zfs?
<RoyK> hvor mange har du nå?
<lolgnu> 2
<RoyK> raidz1 (aka raid5) kan brukes fra 3 disker og opp
<RoyK> jeg kjører raidz2
<RoyK> litt noia
<RoyK> men du kan ikke utvide raidzX til flere disker
<lolgnu> det er litt kjipt
<RoyK> ja, derfor valgte jeg md
<lolgnu> da må jeg finne lagring for alle 3tbene, så kan jeg sette opp raid med alle fire, eller så får jeg en spare
<RoyK> men md gav meg masse feil etter hvert, sikkert en dårlig disk
<RoyK> så jeg valgte å sette opp 7 disker i raidz2 på zfs
<RoyK> 10TB (9TiB) holder nok ei stund
<RoyK> trenger jeg mer, lager jeg en ny VDEV (nytt RAIDz2 eller noe) og legger til i poolen
<RoyK> eller bytter ut diskene med større disker
<lolgnu> Joda, men jeg vil heller ha et raidz2 enn to raidz1
<RoyK> bytter du ut alle diskene i poolen og kjører en zpool set autoexpand=on, så vokser det så fort alt er større
<RoyK> da er det bare å kjøpe seg litt opp i forkant
<lolgnu> Jeg må begynne å jobbe så jeg kan bygge meg en syk filserver
<RoyK> klarer du deg med trege disker, så koster det jo ikke rare greiene for en 2TB-sak
<RoyK> nei - du må jobbe litt for å bygge deg en *frisk* server ;)
<lolgnu> en uke kanskje :P
<RoyK> en syk filserver kan du bygge i fylla uten problemer
<lolgnu> Flere disker og et større kabinett
<RoyK> er det 3TB-disker du har i dag?
<lolgnu> Muligens bare en ekstra server, så kan den jeg ha nå speile den andre
<RoyK> zfs har "zfs send"
<RoyK> synkroniserer data og forskjeller (snapshots) over en link
<RoyK> snapshots i zfs er rimelig stas
<lolgnu> Pent med snapshots
<lolgnu> hvordan finner du dem? er de som egne mapper?
<RoyK> og ikke med overhead som i lvm
<RoyK> type /raid/.zfs/snapshot
<RoyK> ligger de på rad og rekke
<lolgnu> Du må ta snapshot manuellt?
<RoyK> er jo bare en cron-jobb
<lolgnu> hver time?
<RoyK> ja, eller hvert 10. minutt
<RoyK> og så kan du jo kaste de gamle etter hvert
<RoyK> skrev en cron-jobb for solaris 10 for å gjøre det automatisk for tre år siden eller noe
<lolgnu> 9tb x2 ville vært fint
<lolgnu> men å sende 9tb over 10mbps tar vel sin tid :P
<RoyK> snapshotte hver time og holde på snapshots i et døgn, tilsvarende snapshot hver dag og holde på hver dag i ei uke,  så en per uke i en måned , så en per måned i et år
<RoyK> ti millibit per sekund - ja
<RoyK> Mbps, litt kortere
<lolgnu> Med en initial seed vil det vel gå mer smertefritt
<lolgnu> hvordan er zfs med sikker sletting?
<RoyK> zfs send sender bare diff mellom to snapshots
<RoyK> så det er normalt ikke så mye
<lolgnu> Ja, da vil det nok gå greit. Med og selv noen hundre gb går jo fint på 10 megabit
<RoyK> dvs du kan jo sende hele driten hver gang om du vil, men det er jo ikke så smart
<RoyK> holder nok med 10Mbps
<lolgnu> så kunne jeg utplasert min nåværende server en plass, men da måtte jeg hatt kryptering på alle diskene
<RoyK> du kan kjøpe enterprise-disker med krypto på diskene
<RoyK> eller - du kan bruke krypto der det trengs
<RoyK> ikke noe poeng å kryptere alt
<RoyK> lolgnu: jeg jobber med datasikkerhet - pasientopplysniger og whatnot - jeg har lært meg litt om hva det handler om ;)
<lolgnu> det er litt sånn, jeg vil ikke at noen skal snoke i mine familiebilder, eller mine arkiver
<RoyK> JEG ER SÅ PARANOIIIIIIIIIIID
<lolgnu> Joda, tviler ikke på at det er fornuftig, mitt største problem er å organisere filene
<lolgnu> hvis jeg kunne fått alle filene i et fornuftig format ville det vært mye enklere
<lolgnu> organisert i mapper etter innhold osv
<lolgnu> RoyK: liker kommunene som begraver disker, eller skyter de med hagler for å slette data
<lolgnu> Man skulle trodd en omgang med DBAN burde være nok
<RoyK> ja, funker fint helt til IBAS kommer og ser på dem
<RoyK> IBAS har henta fram data fra skutte disker
<RoyK> kanskje bare 95%, men greit nok
<lolgnu> begravde disker er jo helt idiotisk, da går det fem år så finner noen dem og lurer på hva det er for noe
<RoyK> noen runder med overskrivinger funker nok bedre
<lolgnu> Mer enn en?
<RoyK> mer enn å skyte på ting med hagle
<lolgnu> men SMART har vel en egen kommndo for å overskrive selv skadde sektorer?
<RoyK> DBAN eller shred eller noe
<RoyK> har det?
<lolgnu> Har aldri sett det i shred
<RoyK> nei, shred og dban og sånt skriver vel bare over kjente sektorer
<RoyK> ser ikke ut til at smartctl har noe sånt
<RoyK> lolgnu: leste du gjennom den presentasjonen?
<lolgnu> Nei, spiser hval
<RoyK> håper den ikke er for stor
<lolgnu> en perfekt hvalbiff
<lolgnu> 200 gram
<RoyK> vågeval uten smak av tran?
<lolgnu> aner ikke
<lolgnu> smaker hval
<RoyK> har fått servert vågeval som smaka rimelig ille
<lolgnu> Mystisk
<RoyK> men igjen - har fått carpaccio av hval på Kampen Bistro som var helt himmelsk
<lolgnu> Har faktisk bare vært fornøyd med hvalen
<RoyK> har du smakt Carpaccio av hval?
<lolgnu> tror ikke det
<RoyK> carpaccio er jo bare rått kjøtt skåret opp i tynne skiver
<RoyK> men fikk det en gang på restaurnt (den nevnte) og det var sinnsvakt godt
<RoyK> fikk det som forrett og ba om litt mer - og litt mer - maula på det under hele middagen
<lolgnu> høres bra ut
<RoyK> eneste problemet med Kampen bistro, er at de serverer mye svin
<lolgnu> Kjøttet eller personlighetstypen? :P
<RoyK> de har en meny som varierer fra dag til dag - en kjøttrett - en fiskrett - basta!
<RoyK> kjøttet
<RoyK> jævlig godt svin, da, men dog, er jo greit med andre ting også
<RoyK> !lart
<lubotu3> LART has been disabled in this bot.
<RoyK> rotfl
<RoyK> lolgnu: måler forresten rundt 200 iops fra SLOG-enheten samtidig som at diskene bare brukes litt hist og her
<RoyK> zfs rocker!
<RoyK> mulig jeg sliter ut den ssd-en snart, men da kan den nok byttes - er jo bare rota
<lolgnu> burde du ikke få sånn 20000?
<RoyK> sånn hvafornoe?
<RoyK> ssd-en klarer vel 10kiops, men ikke nok forespørsler for tida
<RoyK> har en liggende som skal klare 50kiops
<RoyK> intel 520
<RoyK> men det er jo snurrediskene som sinker prosessen uansett, så ikke noe poeng å stresse
<RoyK> føles litt greit å ha zfs på boksen nå
<dr0pix> Hei, prøvde meg på 2.9.0 kernelen igår på debian boksen min, men fikk problemer med nvidia driveren
<RoyK> oops
<RoyK> dr0pix: jeg bruker ubuntu/debian til servere, jeg :P
<RoyK> dr0pix: forresten - om du vil ha sikre data - sjekk ut zfs
<dr0pix> Hva bruker du til desktop RoyK ?
<RoyK> mac
<dr0pix> aha
<RoyK> ble vel mac-hore for 10 år siden, tror jeg
<dr0pix> Var flere som hadde fått til driveren, både på 3.9 og 10.0 eller hva det var
<RoyK> da os x kom
<RoyK> 10.0 == os x
<dr0pix> patcha innholdet i run fila med et script. diff fil
<RoyK> 9,3 var jo bare den gamle søpla
<dr0pix> 3.10* mener jeg vel
<dr0pix> :P
<RoyK> dr0pix: hva slags raid har du nå? 4x2TB?
<dr0pix> 5 2TiB disker i r6
<RoyK> det fine med md er fleksibilitet - det fine med zfs er sikkerhet
<RoyK> nå har jeg 7x2TB i raidz2
<RoyK> så om en disk kaster sektorer eller noe, så veit jeg det
<dr0pix> oki
<RoyK> har fått endel korrupte filsystemer i det siste
<RoyK> bytta en disk og sjekka smartstatus på alt og alt så fint ut, men filsystemene ble korrumperte
<RoyK> på zfs skjer ikke sånt - diskens feil lokaliseres og fikses
<dr0pix> Har enda til gode å leke  med md, me vet du om det er umulig å få den nvidia driveren til å funke?
<RoyK> aner ikke stort om dektopproblemer på linux
<dr0pix> Det ble en del timer sist natt med dritten
<dr0pix> Gadd tuk skutt ikke mer og endte med å formatere windows partisjonen med debian 7
<dr0pix> til*
<RoyK> kjøp etpar disker til og sett opp zfs
<RoyK> så slipper du pes med fillete filsystemer på grunn av dårlige disker
<dr0pix> Har ikke flere bayer, eller flere sataporter
<RoyK> jeg har jobba med zfs-systemer på oppmot en halv petabyte - alt har funka som fjell
<dr0pix> :P
<dr0pix> hehe
<RoyK> har et stort kabinett liggende om du vil ha no kasta etter deg
<RoyK> tar bare opp plass
<RoyK> og sata-porter er jo bare en kontroller eller to
<lolgnu> halv petabyte? hvordan får du plass til så mange disker?
<RoyK> et halvt rack eller så
<dr0pix> Jeg skulle altså laste ned binary 319.17 driveren fra nvidia.com og kjøre det med --extract-only, så skulle jeg kjøre binary'en på nytt med --apply-patch og slenge på denne "diff" filen 319.http://pastie.org/7942599#1
<RoyK> med 2TB-disker
<dr0pix> lolgnu: Har du pailing på det jeg skriver?
<dr0pix> peiling evt :)
<lolgnu> dr0pix: har ikke fulgt med, det om lagring eller det om nvidia?
<RoyK> harru pilsing på hva jeg skvirer om?
<dr0pix> lolgnu: nvidia dritten
<lolgnu> Nei, jeg kjøper kun Ati
<dr0pix> SÃ¥ gjorde jeg dette https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/543728/linux/building-nvidia-driver-on-kernel-3-9-0/3/
<dr0pix> lolgnu: Smartass
<dr0pix> :P
<lolgnu> Og så kjører jeg 12.04 for stabilitet
<dr0pix> Og det funka, jeg fikk en "NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-319.17-custom.run" fil
<dr0pix> Men da jeg kjørte den, ble det noe krøll med dkms at headers generic saken mangla
<dr0pix> Hva er egentlig i de ulike filene når man skal kompilere en kernel? image, headers og headers-generic saken?
<RoyK> litt av det fine med å bruke zfs, er ssd-caching
<RoyK> det finnes noen forsøk på et på linux ellers, som enhancio, men det fikk raidet mitt til å tryne
<RoyK> eller - raidet - md - var jo glad - med lvm på toppen var ikke fullt så glad
<dr0pix> feks
<dr0pix> linux-image-3.8.0-25-generic, linux-headers-3.8.0-25 og linux-headers-3.8.0-25-generic
<dr0pix> RoyK: Grunnen til at jeg vil opp noen hakk er pga kvm :P
<RoyK> opp hvordan?
<dr0pix> kernel hakk
<RoyK> er det så stor forskjell? har ikke fulgt med i timen
<dr0pix> Fikk ikke kjørt en vm med kvm på 3.2 uten bugs
<dr0pix> Den bare quita,
<RoyK> har kjørt ganske mye på 3.2
<RoyK> type, over et år
<RoyK> men mest linux, da
<RoyK> bsd tryna jo jevnt
<RoyK> windows var det også litt kødd med
<dr0pix> Ja, men det er jo linux jeg snakker om :P
<RoyK> har kjørt alt fra Hardy til bleeding edge ubuntu på kvm
<RoyK> på 3.2
<RoyK> dr0pix: sikker på at det ikke er fillete minne på boksen?
<dr0pix> Det kan detvære
<RoyK> kjør minnetest
<RoyK> ligger vel i grub-menyen
<dr0pix> Hvis den gikk igjennom test 2 uten problemer, så var sannsynligheten liten for feil?
<RoyK> greit å kjøre gjennom til test fire
<dr0pix> oki
<RoyK> de resterende testene er oftest overflødige
<dr0pix> Får sette den på når jeg legger meg, kan teste med en gammel ubuntu boks jeg har stående
<lolgnu> Nå trenger vi bare zfs på ram
<dr0pix> kvm altså
<lolgnu> inb4 ECC
<RoyK> litt rart - her har jeg hatt massive problemer med md raid og etter at jeg satte opp zfs, så funker bare ting
<RoyK> zfs scrub har ikke funnet feil engang
<RoyK> eh - jo - der kom det
<dr0pix> RoyK: Kanskje det finnes image filer av siste os x som kan kjøres på min arkitektur? :P
<RoyK> dæng - disk kasta
<dr0pix> huff da
<RoyK> dårlig kontroller
<RoyK> får se hvordan det nye zfs-oppsettet takler en plutselig reboot
<dr0pix> Skulle likt og hatt en skikkelig linje og tilgang til din filserver RoyK :)
<RoyK> dr0pix: er ikke du på rimelig fet link?
<RoyK> jeg har bare 60Mbps
<dr0pix> Jo - er ganske fett
<dr0pix> ^^
<RoyK> dr0pix: se pm
<Mathias> dr0pix: hvilken linje er du på nå? :P
<RoyK> 9600 dialup
<Mathias> baud? :P
<RoyK> (om noen forstod det)
<dr0pix> Mathias: Den som er ute i skauen
<Mathias> ice-ish? :P
<Mathias> da føler du deg heldig om du får 40/40 kbyte/s
<RoyK> http://xkcd.com/936/
<RoyK> liten  påminnelse
<dr0pix> Mathias: http://directconnect.no type 5G
<Mathias> ahhh
<Mathias> directconnect ja. er de fortsatt like ustabile?
<dr0pix> Ja .. dessverre
<dr0pix> :P
<dr0pix> Mathias: Har du peiling på de nvidia greiene jeg skrev?
<Mathias> sist gang jeg var på directconnect var det som å peke med en laserpeker på en låvedør fra 10 km avstand, hvor laserpekeren er festet fast til en veldig bøyelig stang på 10 meter....
<Mathias> var mer nedetid enn oppetid
<Mathias> kan gugle litt :P
<Mathias> memtest86+ følger vel fortsatt med i ubuntu 13.04? (jeg er bare forbanna glemsk, ligger vel under advanced?)
<dr0pix> Mathias: Angående nvidia driver på 3.9 eller 3.10 kernel? Og hva de andre filene som følger med linux-image: linux-headers og headers-genereic-saken er for noe?
<Mathias> jeg svirrer fortsatt på 3.8 :P
<dr0pix> Mathias: Jeg er på 3.2 på debian wheesy, hadde vært fint med 3.8
<Mathias> wheezy!
<dr0pix> jada jada :P
<RoyK> dr0pix: eller bare precise
<dr0pix> Funka! :D
<trench> whuhu, bare 33 pakker igår som vil oppgradere
<trench> salamander er saucy ikke tvil
<dr0pix> Er det trygt å kjøpe bluetooth keyboard til en linux boks?
<RoyK> vil tro det
<RoyK> er jo bare en HID
<RoyK> om kommunikasjonen funker, bør jo resten også funke
<IvarB> 1,8 mil i dag
<RoyK> på Yosemite-en? ;)
<IvarB> mhm
<RoyK> du vet - du får en sykkel til 2-3k på xxl eller noe som parkerer den sykkelen der for godt ;)
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> var på bikeshop i dag å så på noen
<IvarB> kjøpte en camelbak :P
<RoyK> kult
<RoyK> hvilken?
<IvarB> vannsekk altså
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> mye veier den doningen din?
<IvarB> 17kg
<IvarB> eller 0,017 tonn for å være mer nøyaktig
 * RoyK har en som veier 10,5 med stidekk
 * RoyK *gnir* det inn
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> du kunne jo kjøpt deg noe sånt http://www.bikeshop.no/Sykkel/Komplette-sykler/Citysykler/Kross/Kross-Tempo-Moderato-28-Citysykkel-2012-Str-M-R2KE2817043CT-p0000021773.aspx
<RoyK> :D
<IvarB> hahaha
<IvarB> faens... :P
<IvarB> hvor mye har du syklet i dag da?
<RoyK> ikke en dritt. hjemme og forkjøla
<RoyK> men du har helt rett - det er det som teller - ikke hvor kul doning du har
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> syk er syk... god bedring
<IvarB> http://www.explosm.net/comics/3201/
<IvarB> noe å le av i dag også
<RoyK> nesten litt begrensa hvor morsomt det blir etter hvert når alt og alle skal overvåkes og man ikke lenger er tillatt å være fri
<IvarB> tja, det går vel til et visst punkt for folk
<IvarB> så kollapser det systemet ogs
<IvarB> ¨å
<IvarB> blir ikke spesielt overrasket om det blir en skikkelig borgerkrig/revolusjon i løpet av mitt liv
<Malinux> hehe :)
<Malinux> så lenge folk sitter med hodet langt inn i reality-tv så går det nok fint å fortsette med overvåkinga
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> sant nok
<Malinux> en har jo alltid disse: Jeg har ikke noe å skjule, så de må gjerne overvåke meg
<IvarB> er egentlig litt enig med den innstilligenen
<IvarB> +n
<Malinux> ok
<IvarB> hva har folk flest å skjule for staten egentlig?
<Malinux> Du er villig til å ha full overvåking av ditt hjem for å redusere antall familievold-saker f.eks.?
<Malinux> video- og lydovervåking
<IvarB> selvfølgelig blir det noe helt annet om/når denne informasjonen blir "solgt" til høyste (private) byder, til bruk i reklame osv
<Malinux> ja... det er selvsagt enda verre
<IvarB> men det skjer jo allerede, og folk godtar jo det når de bruker gmail osv
<Malinux> ja, og fæicebook
<IvarB> Malinux: jeg bor alene, så... lite familievold her :P
<simeng> er bedre at infoen automatiseres til å gi deg reklame enn at noen sitter og leser hva du skriver
<IvarB> simeng: enig
<Malinux> IvarB: sant nok, men der det bor flere enn 2 f.eks.?
<IvarB> Malinux: er det ikke bra at vold i hjemmet blir avdekket?
<IvarB> eller dyremishandling
<Malinux> jo
<Malinux> men det ville kanskje blitt en del motstand fra en del folk om å ha fult av kameraer i huset sitt
<Malinux> ser jeg for meg
<IvarB> nå er vi jo ikke der enda da
<Malinux> nei, men vi kan komme dit
<IvarB> joa
<simeng> problemet med overvåkning er at de som overvåker skjeldent bare bruker det til bra ting
<Malinux> mhm
<simeng> hvis det var garantert så hadde det seff ikke vært noe problem
<simeng> samt at ikke alle er enige i hva man klassifiserer som "bra"
<IvarB> så lenge overvåkningsmateriale blir brukt som bevis for/mot noe, så ser jeg ikke problemet med det
<IvarB> desto mer overvåkningsmateriale man genererer, desto vanskligere blir det for alle parter og modifisere "sannheten"
<simeng> er vel mer om man er enige i konsekvensene av sannheten som er spørsmålet her
<dr0pix> RoyK: oki
<simeng> og den klassiske, hvem overvåker overvåkerne
<IvarB> kan du komme med et eksempel hvor mangel på bevis kan frikjenne en uskyldig person?
<simeng> eh? det er vel defaulten.. mangel på bevis skal alltid frikjenne folk
<IvarB> les hele setningen igjen
<simeng> hele poenget her er at "uskyldig" ikke er en svart på hvitt sak
<IvarB> nettopp det det er
<IvarB> om man IKKE har gjort noe, og det ikke finnes bevis for at man har gjort noe, så har man ingen sak
<simeng> overvåking fører til at du blir dømt for alt
<IvarB> om man IKKE har gjort noe, men det finnes "bevis" for at man har gjort noe, så har motparten en sak
<simeng> uavhengig om det har noe med sak X å gjøre
<IvarB> men om man HAR gjort noe, og bevis ikke finnes - så går man fri
<IvarB> man er ikke uskyldig for det
<IvarB> det vi som samfunn må bli flinkere på er å ikke straffe folk for offer-frie lovbrudd
<IvarB> som feks. bruk av hasj
<IvarB> men man kan jo si at utstrakt rusmisbruk i en familie-sammenheng ikke er offer-fritt selvfølgelig
<IvarB> men det blir en HELT annen sak
<simeng> mmm
<IvarB> jeg ser liksom ikke eksemplet der hvor det et bedre for alle om noen går fri for et lovbrudd
<simeng> ser mange eksempler der jeg ikke er enig i loven
<simeng> hvor det hadde vært bedre om de gikk fri
<IvarB> ok, kom med de?
<simeng> pretty much alle saker hvor lovbrudd ikke har skadet noen utover at noen har tjent litt penger enn ellers
<simeng> hvor noen blir tatt og gjort eksempel ut av
<IvarB> jaha?
<IvarB> hvordan har de tjent de pengene da?
<simeng> *litt mindre
<IvarB> hm?
<simeng> eksempel, fyren som drev nettstedet mp3.no med lenker til mp3filer som ikke lå hos ham ble dømt for dette
<simeng> bare for å plukke en fillesak som eksempel
<IvarB> åndsverkloven?
<simeng> står ingenting om lenker der
<IvarB> han gjorde piratkopiert materiale lett tilgjengelig for mange andre
<simeng> jepp
<simeng> peker til hvor du kan laste det ned
<IvarB> ikke misforstå meg, jeg er ikke helt enig i hvordan åndsverkloven er bygget opp for å beskytte plateselskaper og sånt
<IvarB> men den loven vi har i dag er sånn den er nå, den kan og vil endres før eller siden
<IvarB> men ikke til fordel for piratkopiererne
<IvarB> men heller til fordel for de som faktisk produserer musikken
<IvarB> dvs. artistene
<IvarB> eller filmskaperne
<dr0pix> Nytt keyboard, funker bra, men er litt uvant :)
<simeng> tror neppe noen av disse opphavsrettendingene i det siste kommer artistene til gode
<IvarB> enig der
<IvarB> de prøver å få høyere inntekter ved å saksøke folk... piratkopier != tapte inntekter
<simeng> og med et overvåkingssystem vi diskuterte tidligere så kunne man følge opp dette systemet 100%
<IvarB> men det må de lære
<simeng> i teorien
<simeng> og det tror jeg ikke det hadde kommet noe som helst godt ut av
<IvarB> joda, men vil man ha et samfunn hvor alle blir tilslutt dømt for noe da?
<IvarB> da kan ingen jobbe, ingen kan ta ansvar for noe
<IvarB> da vil lovene endres....
<simeng> tviler på det
<dr0pix> Noen som bruker blueman-manager? hm
<IvarB> simeng: du fikk med deg at jeg sa før denne diskusjonen at jeg tror vi/jeg kommer til å oppleve en borgerkrig/revolusjon i livet?
<IvarB> innen 50 år
<simeng> niks
<IvarB> ok
<simeng> men ja.. why not
<RoyK> IvarB: gjetter det kommer noe utenfra før det - med såpass mye finanskriser og såpass mange konkurser også her i norge, vi er over den forrige finanskrisa i konkursrate, og med nå over 100 000 arbeidsledige...
<RoyK> sånt fører til at folk ofte trekker mot høyre, som i tyskland på 30-tallet
<RoyK> vi har olje, fint, men oljeprisen synker
<RoyK> vi har fisk, flott, men fiskeprisen er nede på et minimum
<simeng> er egentlig ikke noe problem at økonomien går i dass, er bare jævlig kjipt
<simeng> en stund
<IvarB> det som er trist med dårlig økonomi er at folk flest tror det er deres skyld
<IvarB> det er egentlig verst for de som har for mye
<IvarB> men når de har det ille, så går det jo uttover alle andre
<IvarB> og det godtar folk blindt
<IvarB> å da går lånerenter opp osv
<simeng> de går opp når økonomien går bra
<simeng> derfor de er lave nå
<dr0pix> Hva må jeg gjøre om jeg vil at /etc/init.d/dbus skal starte før openvpn starter? Den krever brukernavn og passord ved boot, men da funker ikke bt-keyboardet enda
<dr0pix> Evt om det går å bruke det i grub ogs, hadde jo vært fint
<dr0pix> osgdå
<dr0pix> også*
<dr0pix> Smal entertast.
<dr0pix> Dette med prioritet på scripts i /etc/inid.d/
<dr0pix> Ah it's - it's working :D
<dr0pix> Funker ikke i BIOS og grub, men
<simeng> det som er i init.d er bare backward compat
<simeng> ubuntu bruker vel upstart
<simeng> som jeg ikke kan noe som helst om
<simeng> men google vet sikkert hvordan
<Malinux> bare google vet hvordan
<Malinux> eller er det jordan
<Malinux> kanskje jordan kunne starta med nettsøk
<simeng> Tannpleieprodukter og søkemotor
<simeng> Otta Fisk & Diesel
<Malinux> Lp
<dr0pix> :)
<dr0pix> RoyK: Ene disken hoppa ut av raidet, funker ikke med --manage --add
<dr0pix> mdadm*
<dr0pix> mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdg: Device or resource busy
<Mathias> dr0pix: kanskje den hoppet i havet? :P
<dr0pix> Mathias: Nei, tror ikke det
<dr0pix> :P
<dr0pix> Der var den i gang :)
<Mathias> hentet du pisken?
<RoyK> dr0pix: ramla den bare ut?
<RoyK> dr0pix: og - har du bitmap på raidet?
 * RoyK vurderer å kutte ut ubuntu på servere
<RoyK> det er ei drøy uke siden jeg rapporterte at xfs_repair ikke virker på 12.04LTS, og buggen har fremdeles merke "incomplete" selv om det tok en xfs-utvikler noen minutter å reprodusere den. i tillegg er den bare prioritert til "medium"
<lolgnu> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<lolgnu> meh
<Mathias> fyfaen, det blir ubuntu på den laptopen der
<lolgnu> Mathias: epic win
<RoyK> Mathias: Vista?
<Mathias> win8
<Mathias> den bare kuker helt
<Mathias> "NEEEI, her skal det ikke surfes, selvom vi fint kan sjekke dns og pinge stuff"
<Mathias> og ingenting annet på det nettverket som fucker like mye
 * RoyK gir Mathias en minnepinne med 12.04LTS
<Mathias> jeg bruker bare minimal install-cden
<Mathias> siden ubuntu ikke kan brennes på cd lengere :(
<lolgnu> lol, hvorfor ikke brennes på cd?
<lolgnu> De gjør så mye dumt, som å fjerne alternate install cdn
 * RoyK har endelig noe som funker godt og stabilt (ser det ut til). zfs på linux - litt dårlig på fleksibilitet, men *alt* sjekksummes og feil rettes underveis :)
<RoyK> og jeg har 9TiB eller så (pluss zfs' innebygde kompresjon som knapt bruker cpu), så det holder nok noen år
<RoyK> kanskje koble på en "hot spare" en dag jeg gidder
<Solskogen> RoyK: hvor mange moduler og slikt jævelskap må til i disse for å få zfs på linux til å fungere?
<dr0pix> Hey, nei ingen snapshots
<dr0pix> Bruker man snapper til sånt?
<dr0pix> Har fått sovet ut nå, skal finne  frem noen guider og slutte å mase så fort øya er oppe
<lolgnu> snapchat!
<dr0pix> lolgnu: Er det bra å ha? :P
<lolgnu> nja, får bare bilder av frokosten til søstra til dama
<lolgnu> så neppe vært å ha
<RoyK> Solskogen: er bare en ppa
<RoyK> dr0pix: heh - snapshots er ganske kult - så slipper du å legge tilbake backup når du plutselig sletter noe
<dr0pix> RoyK: Er det vanskelig å sette opp?
<dr0pix> :P
<RoyK> nei
<dr0pix> Tar det mye diskplass da?
<RoyK> dr0pix: du får sjekksumming og datasikkerhet i toppklasse, men du mister muligheten til å bare slenge på en disk når du trenger mer plass
<RoyK> tar ike mer diskplass enn vanlig raid
<RoyK> så du mister fleksibiliteten til md, men får sikkerhet tilbake
<RoyK> add-apt-repository ppa:zfs-native/stable # :P
<RoyK> og, nei, du kan ikke konvertere md til zfs
<dr0pix> :)
<dr0pix> Treger enda et raid maken til det jeg ahr for å kunne bruke snapshots?
<RoyK> men du får nye ting, da, som kompresjon og rimelig behagelig støtte for ting tilsvarende lvm, bare dynamisk
<RoyK> og snapshots
<RoyK> snapshots blir bare en del av zfs
<RoyK> å flytte data med snapshots gir ikke mening - det copy-on-write - når et snapshot tas, så skrives data andre steder
<RoyK> ikke noe dårligere ytelse med snaps på zfs - i motsetning til lvm-snaps - som suger ganske hardt
 * dr0pix har o'jo md raid
<lolgnu> Kanskje jeg burde reinstallere ubuntu med begge diskene kryptert, boot på usbpinne og zfs
<RoyK> eneste ulempa med zfs, er vel at du ikke (per nå, og sannsynligvis framover ei stund) ikke kan legge til disker i et raidz (type raid-5 eller noe)
<RoyK> kan jo bare kaste raidet og kjøre opp zfs istedet
<RoyK> så kan du krypte på toppen av det
<lolgnu> Jeg vil krypte under filsystemet
<lolgnu> Plausible deniability - åja, jeg slettet nettopp diskene fordi jeg skulle selge pcn
<RoyK> kan du stave "paranoid"?
<RoyK> men tilbake til boka, gaiman leverer!
<lolgnu> bok?
<Mathias> mulig å installere ubuntu på en harddisk som man kobler i en ubuntumaskin?
<Mathias> mistenker at det går raskere enn via en treg minnepinne/minimal cd
<RoyK> lolgnu: ja, the ocean at the end of the lane
<RoyK> vet ikke om det er det beste han har skrevet, men den er uansett jævlig bra
<lolgnu> kult
<RoyK> Mathias: ja, du kan kopiere inne repoene på en disk
<RoyK> men bok
<lolgnu> Mathias: tror du kan installere usb versjonen på hva som helst
<lolgnu> hvis det var det du tenkte
<lolgnu> du kan også ha egent repo
<Mathias> skit i det :P
<Mathias> må bare fomle fram sdkortet først :P
<Mathias> der haltet startup disk creator, igjen
<dr0pix> Får ikke kommet inn på wiki.debian.org med btguard vpn'en.«Forbidden You are not allowed to access this!»
<RoyK> søplete isp?
<dr0pix> RoyK: Ja,  kanskje det, men de er veldig gode på anonymitet påstår de
<dr0pix> RoyK: http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/2855838 ble nesten litt skremt! :P
<RoyK> lenge siden jeg har brukt så mange timer på å lese på en kveld
<RoyK> gaiman er bare herlig :)
<lolgnu> Jeg har en disk uten lesefeil som nektes å mounte
<RoyK> raid?
<lolgnu> nope
<lolgnu> en av mine gamle disker
<RoyK> kjør ddrescue
<lolgnu> tenkte jeg skulle wipe og kvitte meg med de som ikke funker
<RoyK> gnu ddrescue over til et annet sted og prøv å monter bildet av disken
<lolgnu> det jeg gjør, leser fort og effektivt, 50-80MB/s
<dr0pix> lolgnu: Fikk noen feilmeldinger på den nye usb bt-dongelen jeg kjøpte. Fixen var å koble ut all strømmen av maskinen og la den stå i 5 minutter.Funka som bare rakkeren :P
<lolgnu> 47500kB/s gjennomsnittlig
<RoyK> stor disk?
<lolgnu> 80GB
<RoyK> får vel grei plass på raidet ditt
<lolgnu> får plass på laptoppen også :)
<RoyK> mhm
<lolgnu> Ny SSD så får jeg plass til ennå mer
<RoyK> om noen her leser bøker - heh
<lolgnu> jeg bare kjøper ikke bøker
<RoyK> den siste til gaiman er dritbra - type pageturner
 * RoyK fiker til lolgnu med ei lita gjedde
<lolgnu> 21GB kopiert, ignen feil
<lolgnu> håper jeg kan enkelt avkrefte om det er data eller ikke, så jeg kan slette skiten hvis den er defekt
<RoyK> lolgnu: PST kommer til å gå på disken din med elektronmikroskop og finne alt!
<lolgnu> eh
<lolgnu> heh
<RoyK> lolgnu: pedonaziterrorister som deg kommer ikke unna
<lolgnu> hvis jeg allerede har wipet den så ville det jo være bortkastet tid å begynne på nytt
<RoyK> joda, elektronmikroskop og stirrende øyne fra PST hjelper
<dr0pix> RoyK: Hvordan fjerner jeg op og voice fra brukere igjen etter å ha gitt statusen?
<lolgnu>  /deop /devoice?
<RoyK> dr0pix: hæ?
<dr0pix> oki
<lolgnu> eventuelt /mode -v eller mode -o
<RoyK> sistmevmte
<dr0pix> Fikk ikke /mode til
<RoyK> dr0pix: hva slags kanal var det her?
<dr0pix> En privat server, codemonkeys
<RoyK> var det den serveren du satte opp sjøl?
<lolgnu> heh, jeg kaller dama for codemonkey
<dr0pix> Er en server jeg er admin på for en fyr på sørlandet
<lolgnu> siden hun jobber som javaprogramør
<lolgnu> jeg lurer på om dette ikke er min disk i det hele tatt når jeg tenker meg om
<lolgnu> eller den er min, men jeg har aldri brukt den
<IvarB> away.......
<lolgnu> Jeg må skrive ut en lapp og feste den på disken så jeg slipper dette problemet hver eneste gang :P
<IvarB> bortkasta informasjon
<lolgnu> Føler meg som han fyren som har 5 minutters hukkommelse
<RoyK> men da er endelig raidet på zfs
<RoyK> så blir det kanskje litt roligere
<lolgnu> kan du ha zfs på en disk, eller er det dumt?
<RoyK> nei, du setter det opp på et raid
<RoyK> og du kan ikke utvide spesielt mye
<lolgnu> jeg ville bare ha noe som så etter feil på laptopen
<RoyK> zfs på én disk gir ikke mening
<RoyK> nå har jeg sju disker på 2tb i en raidz2
<RoyK> tilsvarende raid6
<dr0pix> Oi, dæng rsync har skylda!
<dr0pix> rc.lua ble erstatta
<RoyK> ja, rsync er roten til alt ondt - eller noe ;)
<lolgnu> hva gjør jeg med en 500GB disk som bare fører til kernel panick?
<dr0pix> snapshots :(:O
<RoyK> lolgnu: eh
<RoyK> panic fra en disk?
<RoyK> virker litt rart
<dr0pix> Hvis jeg vil ha tilbake defaultcofigene til no, er bare dpkg-reconfigure?
<RoyK> file a bug[tm] og vent i noen uker
<RoyK> lolgnu: tviler litt på at en disk skal føre til en panic
<dr0pix> Thar it was.
<lolgnu> RoyK: denne disken er forbannet
<RoyK> disker blir det av og til
<RoyK> og noen produserer masse køddefeil som ikke oppdages, såkalte "silent errors"
<RoyK> så jeg bytta til zfs
<RoyK> md funker fint for det meste, men av og til får du en sutrete disk som lager masse krøll, og når data ikke sjekksummes, så får du korrupsjon
<RoyK> får håpe det blir litt mer stabilt framover
<lolgnu> måtte reboote serveren
<RoyK> begynner å bli litt lei av ubuntu
<RoyK> bugfiksing ser ut til å være noe som bare gjøres på fritida
<RoyK> redhat/centos er jo som stein, flytter seg ikke så mye, men er stabilt
<lolgnu> ser ut som foremost ikke finner noe
<lolgnu> ene disken høres som en mobil
<RoyK> har ikke du 4 disker i raidet?
<lolgnu> Nei, jeg har bare to
<lolgnu> lever på budsjett :P
<RoyK> øl er viktigere enn disk
<lolgnu> får ikke 3tb for 600 kroner
<lolgnu> eller hva øl koster
<RoyK> hva sier dmesg?
<RoyK> du får knappe 10 øl for 600 på byen :P
<lolgnu> Jeg betaler vel 32 på min pub :P
<lolgnu> 35 for vanlige dødelige
<lolgnu> hvis jeg ikke var lei kunne jeg økt profitten så jeg kunne drikke gratis
<RoyK> får komme innom der en tur
<RoyK> inviter meg
<lolgnu> det kan ordnes
<RoyK> må prøve et lite treff ved songsvann for hele ubuntugjengen
<RoyK> øl og grill og kanskje noe musikk
<RoyK> derom blir vi nok ikke enige, med midre vi lander på rock
<lolgnu> Ja, jeg har litt problemer med å forholde meg til tidspunkt da
<Mathias> dr0pix: hvor fant du et bilde av mamma?
<Mathias> [23:58:37] <       dr0pix> RoyK: http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/2855838 ble nesten litt skremt! :P
<RoyK> fint
<RoyK> det er meg på fylla
<lolgnu> foremost fant ingenting
<lolgnu> foreløbig
 * RoyK trekker seg tilbake til bingen
<RoyK> natta folkens
<RoyK> sov godt, ikke pul altfor mange ukjente damer eller menn, vær snille, be til en gud eller to
<Mathias> jeg foretrekker å be til canonical ;P
<RoyK> tror jeg skal prøve å sove
<Mathias> natta RoyK :)
<RoyK> natti
<dr0pix> gn!
<dr0pix> :) Fikk litt problemer med boot, fiksa seg nå
<Mathias> var dét jeg skulle ja. installere ubuntu på den forbanna laptopen
<dr0pix> Skulle ha gjort det samme her
<Mathias> <-- tydeligvis alzheimers
<dr0pix> Ja, tydelig :P
<lolgnu> 0 FILES EXTRACTED
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-19
<lolgnu> /dev/sdd1               1   976773167   488386583+  ee  GPT
<Mathias> morsomt
<lolgnu> Mathias: jeg plugget inn disken, instant kernel panick
<Mathias> youtube bestemte seg for "neeeei, du skal ikke få se videoen i HD selvom den er i HD, og bare hive deg på 144p/øyekreft!"
<Mathias> du må slutte å skremme den så mye da
<lolgnu> den nekter å la meg mounte dataharddisken nå, arrgh
<Solskogen> RoyK: og det er brukbart?
<Malinux> 144p er jo dårligere enn vhs, vhs er da faktisk hele 240p, så det så
<Solskogen> Malinux: men perfekt for RealPlayer
<Solskogen> jeg så mine første episoder med southpark med det
<dr0pix> Kult, det er klassisk musikk på trance.fm's proogressive kanal
<dr0pix> Eller litt miks nå da
<dr0pix> :P
<dr0pix> progressive*
<dr0pix> Mathias: Om du skulle mangle no å høre på: http://www.di.fm/deephouse :P
<Mathias> +mc status 2
<Mathias> hirr
<RoyK> Solskogen: hva?
<Solskogen> zfs på linux :)
<Solskogen> sist jeg sjekket (og det er mulig det var med fuse) så var det ekstremt tregt
<RoyK> Solskogen: virker velig bra
<RoyK> zfs på fuse går ikke spesielt fort
<Solskogen> prøvd å ha kvm-image på zfs?
<RoyK> nei - skal prøve
<RoyK> zfs med lz4-kompresjon gir ganske god kompresjon (med mindre det er bilder/video), og bruker cirka null cpu
<dr0pix> http://www.hardware.no/artikler/i-dag-bor-du-oppdatere-java/134648 O.O
<RoyK> dr0pix: kanskje ikke så rart at nettbanken til terra skal flyttes til noe annet på klientsida :P
<dr0pix> RoyK: At de bytter servere?
<RoyK> nei, de skriver om nettbankklienten i et annet språk
<RoyK> på serveren kjører de fremdeles java
<dr0pix> åja :P
<RoyK> angående vm-er på zfs
<RoyK> type kvm
<RoyK> så ser det ut til å virke bra
<RoyK> ssd-caching hjelper nok *bittelittegranne* :D
<RoyK> kanskje prøve med en litt raskere ssd - den jeg har er litt gammel og sigen
<RoyK>  
<lolgnu> 4 passes
<lolgnu> Jeg lurer på om denne disken skal få lov til å være root disk i serveren, hvis det ikke er noe galt med den
<RoyK> kjørte du minnetest også?
<RoyK> kan jo få fs-feil med dårlig minne
<lolgnu> får jeg smart-feil med dårlig minne?
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> er det smart-feil på den, er det bare å bytte
<RoyK> hva slags/hvor mye smart-feil?
<RoyK> pastebin smartctl -x
<lolgnu> det er den rota disken som jeg aldri gidder å bytte :P
<lolgnu> Har noen fillete sektorer, men de er langt unna der jeg arbeider
<lolgnu> Etter at jeg har kjørt 4-5 passes til på denne disken kan jeg jo kjøre badblocks for å sjekke om den er fin
<RoyK> pastebin?
<lolgnu> Siden jeg ikke skal discarde den er det kanskje ikke så viktig å tømme den helt
<RoyK> fikk du rota over på ny disk?
<lolgnu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5780871/
<lolgnu> jeg har vel strengt talt rota på den andre disken, men jeg burde kanskje kopiere over på nytt siden jeg har gjort endringer
<RoyK> er det garanti på den?
<RoyK> er jo ofte fem år på sånne
<lolgnu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5780886/
<lolgnu> sda er bare rota backup
<lolgnu> men den velger alltid sdc pga de har samme lvm greie
<RoyK> nei - det er ikke garanti på den :P
<RoyK> øh... den siste der er nok en smule sliten
<RoyK> og den hadde garanti fram til 21. mai 2012
<RoyK> så bare å finne fram skrutrekkeren, så kan du lage koppeunderlag til bestemor og ta ut fine kjøleskapsmagneter :P
<lolgnu> hvordan vet du når garantien går ut?
<RoyK> bare ta ut skivene og sett fem gummiknotter ut
<RoyK> lolgnu: https://westerndigital.secure.force.com/WarrantyCheck?lang=en
<RoyK> søk på WCAPD4636393 der
<RoyK> 24. mai, var det visst
<lolgnu> ah
<lolgnu> Og den er vel så billig at man ikke får reklamasjon
<RoyK> reklamasjonsretten sier ikke noe om pris ;)
<RoyK> skal du reklamere, vil jeg anbefale å holde disken mens den spinner og vri den kraftig 90 grader
<RoyK> tar rotta på det meste
<RoyK> så slipper du i hvert fall klager om at "disken virker"
<RoyK> det er jo en RE-disk, og de er jo ganske fine
<lolgnu> Men da måtte jeg visst hvor den ble kjøpt og sånt :P
<RoyK> ja :P
<RoyK> funker dårlig å be WD om reklamasjon
<lolgnu> Ikke hvis selger gikk konkurs
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> funker også dårlig, med mindre noen kjøpte boet
<lolgnu> nei
<lolgnu> du kan rette reklamasjon mot importør
<RoyK> ja, sant
<RoyK> med mindre de importerte direkte
<RoyK> kanskje ikke veldig trolig, menmen
<lolgnu> "Hvis du vil klage på en vare, og selger er konkurs, kan du klage til forrige selger, leverandør eller produsent så lenge du er innenfor reklamasjonsfristen. Hvis firmaet var et enkeltmannsforetak, kan eieren selv bli personlig ansvarlig. Du kan klage til Forbrukerrådet eller gå til forliksrådet.
<RoyK> mye jobb for lite, kanskje
<lolgnu> 4-500 kroner kanskje?
<RoyK> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=622160
<RoyK> er nok det nærmeste tilgjengelig i dag
<RoyK> så finner du importøren, kan det jo være noe å hente :)
<lolgnu> jeg har en 500gb seagate som tidligere var usb disk (hater de med ekstern strømtilførsel)
<lolgnu> Men jeg kan vel bare dd'e sdc over til sda og så nappe ut sdc
<RoyK> burde funke
<lolgnu> Overskrive den og så demontere
<RoyK> om du skal demontere, så er det jo ikke så nøye å overskrive
<RoyK> skal rimelig mye stålvilje (og penger) til å hente ut data fra plater som ikke lenger sitter i disken
<lolgnu> En overksrivning koster jo ingenting
<RoyK> nei
<lolgnu> 32 tror jeg ikke jeg gidder ettersom det ikke er noe sensitivt på disken (mest sensitive er vel publik key, men den er vel ikke privat)
<lolgnu> kunne brukt srm på shadow filen, men jeg tviler på at noen klarer å knekke sha512-crypt
<RoyK> spørs hvor gode passord du har
<RoyK> er det dårlige passord, kan de lett brutes
<RoyK> http://xkcd.com/936/
<RoyK> (igjen)
<RoyK> fra manualen "srm is designed to delete data on mediums in a secure manner which can not be recovered by thiefs, law enforcement or other threats."
<RoyK> "law enforcement or other threats" :D
<RoyK> ...og nå tar systemet mitt snapshot av filsystemene hvert kvarter
<RoyK> kjekt med zfs ;)
<RoyK> så skulle jeg være så dum å slette unna noe i fylla, så, ding, snapshot!
<RoyK> hørte ei historie for ei tid tilbake om en konsulent som hadde vært hos nåværende NTNU for å ordne med en gammel Sgi IRIX-maskin. Den, som mange andre unix-varianter (også redhat) aliaser normalt rm/cp/mv med -i-flagget
<RoyK> så han hadde gjort jobben sin, sto i /etc, og skrev rm *
<RoyK> aliaset var fjerna
<RoyK> datafolket på daværende NTH orka ikke -i og hadde kutta det ut. det ble en noe lenger dag enn han hadde venta seg ;)
 * RoyK vurderer sterkt å bytte til debian ved neste reinstallasjon - flere rimelig klare bugs blir bare ignorert
<RoyK> greit med litt lettvektskompresjon
<RoyK> raid/libvirt  compressratio  2.39x  -
<RoyK> lolgnu: fant du ut av importør?
<RoyK> aften
<IvarB> aften ja
<RoyK> prøvde gamlesykkelen en tur i dag, skulle ordne noen ting, jeg er bortskjemt!
<RoyK> tregt gir og dvaske bremser og tung ramme og sig her og der
<RoyK> bare litt risky å sette nysykkelen ute
<RoyK> drøyt år gammelt SRAM X.3 føles som sirup sammenlikna med Shimano XT, hvor alt er bare crispy
<RoyK> IvarB: kjøp deg en fet sykkel :)
<RoyK> s/sirup/tjære/
<RoyK> IvarB: ping
<IvarB> hm?
<IvarB> så på tv
<IvarB> nå er det natta
<IvarB> snakkes
<RoyK> ok
<lolgnu> RoyK: nope
 * RoyK gjetter at lolgnu har tatt seg en pils eller to
<lolgnu> halv flaske rødvin
<lolgnu> vurderte å ta en til på pubben med et par kompiser
<RoyK> siste boka til Gaiman var - vel - ikke bra - ikke superbra - ikke helt konge - ikke superb - litt over det
<RoyK> skrevet som ei barnebok og skremmer livskiten ut av voksne
 * RoyK liker sånt
<iorweth> Hvilken bok?
<RoyK> The ocean at the end of the lane
 * dr0pix trenger en ny wallpaper, allerede gått lei den gamle
<Mathias> RoyK: orker du å kjefte litt på teksterne hos tvnorge?
<Mathias> "micromillimeter" <-- sense, makes none
<dr0pix> hehe
<RoyK> Mathias: heh
<RoyK> tvnorge er søppel
<RoyK> ikke noe poeng å kjefte på idioter
<Mathias> haha
<RoyK> skal se om jeg kan få sendt opp den teiproboten til deg
<Mathias> :)
<RoyK> så kan du kjøre opp bacula eller noe mot den
<RoyK> men litt seint nå - kanskje prøve å sove litt - ble ferdig med boka  - the ocean at the end of the lane - gaiman - sinnsvakt bra
<Mathias> oooh, jeg har glemt å si mrn
<dr0pix> Er litt ute av fokus, tror jeg begynner å bli syk, ellers har det bare blitt litt for mye sitting foran skjermen
<dr0pix> Har ikke akkurat blitt så mye frisk luft i det siste
<RoyK> dr0pix: heh - øl eller tjall eller noe?
<dr0pix> ja takk, begge deler kanksje :P
<dr0pix> kanskje
<RoyK> kanjsjkje
<dr0pix> Ja, det var det jeg mente
<RoyK> ja
<dr0pix> Godt du skjønte det da
<dr0pix> :P
<RoyK> god til å deschifferere fylleprat
<dr0pix> hehe
<RoyK> men sa ikke du at du ikke drakk eller tok andre ting ?
<dr0pix> En gang må bli den første :P
<dr0pix> RoyK: Jeg baksnakka deg nettopp
<dr0pix> Men ikke no negativt
<dr0pix> Bare sa du var flink med disker, til han som er i den andre irc kanalen, som ikke har chatta i kanalen siden du kom inn
<RoyK> framsnakking?
<dr0pix> neinei, jeg sa hvor mange disker du hadde kræsja :)
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> det er noen få, ja
<RoyK> finn en noe fillete disk, twist and shout!
<RoyK> så tryner den ganske fort
<dr0pix> hehe
<Mathias> har ikke empathy-facebook-"bug"en blitt fikset? selvom facebook har slengt https på oauth :o
<RoyK> er en disk fillete, så ikke prøv å være snill mot den
<dr0pix> Da er det bra om den kræsjer? :P
<RoyK> ja, så får du en ny en
<dr0pix> Mathias: Hva er det for no?
<Mathias> empathy åpner firefox istedet for å åpne det i det pene vinduet sitt
<dr0pix> Ja - det er jo sant, så lenge det er garanti
<Mathias> så du får ikke logget inn
<Mathias> noe som er irriterende
<dr0pix> Skal du bruke det kun for xmpp?
<Mathias> for da må jeg enten bruke pidgin, som ikke integrerer seg så fint. eller facebook, som er rene satan
<Mathias> altså, nettsida
<Mathias> trenger da faen ikke vite alt om alle... :P
<dr0pix> Du snakker jo om chatklienter :P
<RoyK> crashplan er dørganes treigt
<dr0pix> Mathias: Du kan vel bruke irssi med xmpp? :P
<RoyK> skal bare kjøre restore på 3TB eller så, men det tar jo uker
<Mathias> varsling er jævlig kukete da
<dr0pix> RoyK: Hvor mye koster de tjenestene demms igjen?
<dr0pix> dems*
<dr0pix> Mathias: Joa
<RoyK> $5 i måneden - du får det du betaler for
<Mathias> trenger noe som vises tydelig på desktoppen ;P
<dr0pix> oki
<Mathias> fnotify fungerer sånn halvveis
<Mathias> spytter bare hilights ut i en notify-send
<Mathias> men blir ikke noe "en eller annen idiot har prøvd å få kontakt med deg, la oss lyse blått"
<dr0pix> Har ikke satt opp varslinger på mitt system, kunne kanskje vært fint :P
<RoyK> må prøve å sykle på tjukkassykkel en gang
<RoyK> 4"-dekk og ikke noe mer demping
<RoyK> "fatbike" på nynorsk
<Mathias> RoyK: de der med jææævlig brede dekk?
<RoyK> mhm
<Mathias> sikkert god trening :p
<RoyK> ja, og sikkert gøy på sti
<RoyK> ble visst utvikla for et ritt på tvers av alaska
<RoyK> på snø
<RoyK> må prøves en gang
<RoyK> g-sport har en tjukkas til 10k
<RoyK> men litt dårlig utstyr på den
<RoyK> men uansett - de andre som selger tjukkassykler tar jo over 20k for dem, så...
<RoyK> men den var tung - 18kg eller så
<Mathias> som jeg sa, god trening :P
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> nysykkelen veier sine 10,5 nå med stidekk
<RoyK> så må jeg bare få stramma opp hjula litt og sånt - en kompis er hjulbygger og gjør sånt billig
<Mathias> merker at jeg trenger bedre lydanlegg når jeg ser på film...
<RoyK> Mathias: fikk du skaffa deg en disk til til raidet?
<Mathias> blir uheldigvis ikke til å bestille før om en uke ellernoe
<Mathias> uventede utgifter vet du
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> landa på zfs selv
<RoyK> etter masse kødd med md
<RoyK> (og forsøk på enhancio og ting)
<RoyK> men zfs er jo ikke fleksibelt, så du kan ikke bare slenge på en ny disk som i md-land
<Mathias> mulig jeg skal leke mer med enhanceio, til minecraftserveren
<Mathias> en liten 10-20gb partisjon den kan rævkjøre fritt :P
<RoyK> bare ikke skru på write-back-caching
<Mathias> livsfarlig
<RoyK> tror det var det som grusa oppsettet mitt
<Mathias> men, det vil ihvertfall få opp ytelsen på minecraftserveren :)
<Mathias> er jo aller mest lesing der
<RoyK> kjører zfs nå, med slog (skrivecache) og l2arc (lesecache)
<RoyK> funker som fjell
<Mathias> se der ja, glad jeg ikke gikk for 8 gb ram
<Mathias> bruker 6 gb atm :P
<RoyK> Mathias: pastebin free
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5782044/
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> hva bruker så mye?
<Mathias> er minecraftserverne
<RoyK> håper du ikke kjører den som root
<Mathias> er du gal? :P
<Mathias> kjører den som brukeren min, minst knott og da kan jeg lettest mulig drepe den med alt+f2 :P
<dr0pix> Kommer det enda en fyr, RoyK
<RoyK> jeg har snakka med mye rare folk
<dr0pix> til kanalen
<RoyK> og mange kjører sånne tjenester som root
<Mathias> ikke at det er spesielt vanskelig å lage en ny bruker kun til minecraften
<RoyK> Mathias: du er en av de smartere her inne, men jeg måtte spørre
<Mathias> adduser, kanskje gi brukeren lese/skrivetilgang på mappa, voila
<RoyK> dr0pix: hva?
<dr0pix> RoyK: En som skulle joine kanalen asap
<RoyK> flotten?
<mflott> heyhey :D
<dr0pix> Japp, tror det lol :P
<mflott> jepp, it is me :D
<Mathias> samme linje som dr0pix? :P
 * dr0pix har slått av notifikasjoner på joins, parts og quits
<dr0pix> Mathias: hahaha
<RoyK> dr0pix: det kalles meldinger, ikke notifikasjoner ;)
<mflott> dr0pix: noen som ønsket en ny header til codemonkeys?
<Mathias> 1,3M tar nick/host/ident-databasen ;P
<mflott> :D
<dr0pix> mellinger ja :)
<Mathias> smellinger
 * RoyK kaster ordbøker etter dr0pix 
<dr0pix> mflott: Det får du høre med Skandix om :P
<mflott> ^^
<mflott> er iallefall litt tom slik som den er nå ^^
<dr0pix> nazi
<dr0pix> mflott: ja, kanskje, er den hjemmelaget?
<dr0pix> Den som er der nå..
<mflott> ikke spør meg, var ikke meg som laget den :P
<RoyK> grei hjemmeserver http://paste.ubuntu.com/5782065/
<mflott> 8,18 TB :)
<dr0pix> RoyK: Du kunne hatt url med live diskbruk i topic? :P
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> men snapshots tar jo litt plass
<RoyK> zfs ruler rimelig høyt
<dr0pix> RoyK: Tar de like mye plass som raidet selv, eller raidets innhold?
<RoyK> de tar bare plass når data endres
<dr0pix> Eller.. snapshots..
<dr0pix> åja
<RoyK> sletter du 100GB og legger til nye 100GB, så tar det plass
<RoyK> bruker du snapshots på spooling-områder, ber du om bråk
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-20
<dr0pix> spooing områder?
<dr0pix> spooling*
<RoyK> ja, spoleting
<RoyK> mellomlagring
<RoyK> du vil ikke snapshotte sånt
<dr0pix> aha hm
<dr0pix> :P
<RoyK> men litt greit at zfs sjekksummer alt
<RoyK> så når en disk begynner å pingle ut, så forblir dataene sikre
<RoyK> men
<RoyK> natt
<mflott> cya ^^
<dr0pix> god natt
<Mathias> natta :)
<Mathias> og for dere som har like skrudd døgnrytme som meg, god morgen!
<mflott> hehe, ja, ligger nok i den kategorien jeg også ^^
<dr0pix> Mathias: God morgen :D
<mflott> mornings :D
<dr0pix> Mathias: Jeg stod opp kl 23 da, men har ikke spist frokosten endad
<dr0pix> enda
<mflott> hahaha
<Mathias> jeg spiste to horn med ost og bacon i til frokost :P
<dr0pix> nam :P
<Mathias> ja faktisk
<Mathias> første gangen jeg har prøvd :P
<dr0pix> Ikke frist meg sånn :P
<mflott> kjører nesten ned på 7/11
<mflott> :D:D
<mflott> men har akkurat spist, såå...
<dr0pix> Tror jeg har fått en notify funksjon i awesome til å funke. Hvor er det jeg setter opp notifukassjoner med irssi Mathias ?
 * dr0pix bor i øde-skauen med 4/1 linje og ingen 7/11 i nærheten
<Mathias> http://thorstenl.blogspot.no/2007/01/thls-irssi-notification-script.html
<dr0pix> takk
<dr0pix> «It requires irssi to run on the local machine.»
 * dr0pix leser tregt :D
<Mathias> ikke fnotify :P
<Mathias> er et par andre
<Mathias> men de kan tweakes til å kjøre andre kommanoer òg :P
<dr0pix> ok
<dr0pix> :P
<dr0pix> Mathias: Kan du prøve å sende meg en pm nå?
<dr0pix> Eller vent litt
<dr0pix> afk
<dr0pix> back
<mflott> :):)
<mflott> du hører ikke så mye ifra meg siden jeg diller med photoshop ^^
<dr0pix> Bruker du ikek xchat? :P
<dr0pix> ikke*
<mflott> nei :D
<mflott> har foreløpig bare putty åpent ^^
<dr0pix> åja.. irssi
<dr0pix> :P
<mflott> mhm :D
<dr0pix> Prøver å få til notifikasjoner på desktopen fra irssi nå :P
<mflott> nice :D
<mflott> fortell meg hvordan når du får det til :D kunne vært greit ^^
<dr0pix> Bruker awesome desktop environment
<mflott> ;)
<mflott> skriv på face hvis det er noe, der hører jeg i det minste atnoen skriver til meg ^^
<dr0pix> oki
<Mathias> noen av dere som har (prøvd) "canless air" http://www.canlessair.com/Buy-Canless-Air-System-O2-Hurricane
<Mathias> skulle gjerne hatt en sånn :P
<dr0pix> Har ikke det, men de ser fine ut :P
<dr0pix> Mathias: Men blåser det ikke nok oppi der? :P
<Mathias> henger ikke maskinen uti regnet
<Mathias> er kanskje litt gal, men ikke så gal
<vlt> morn
<dr0pix> God morgen
<IvarB> morn
<dr0pix> Malinux: http://www.hardware.no/artikler/portrett-hakon-wium-lie/134350
<dr0pix> Er det en dum ide og starte en fildelingsside eller en ny mega-upload site?
<dr0pix> (bemerkning: ikke på min nettlinje)
<jo-erlend> noen som vet om et kjapt speil med saucy-bilde? cdimage.u-c er jo ekstremt treig.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Var visst bare det for ipv6-tilkoblinger. Rask når jeg brukte ipv4-adressen.
<Mathias> dr0pix: tjaaa
<Mathias> det er sånn halvveis idiotisk
<lolgnu> dr0pox, gnunet erstatter snart bittorrent
<lolgnu> fuck my isp.
<RoyK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WtiAP8xMSPo
<lolgnu> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Mathias> sikker på at ikke debian kjører en liten cache i seg?
<lolgnu> de mente noen hadde dratt ut kontakten -.-
<Mathias> eller ubuntu
 * Mathias roter med nick
<lolgnu> jeg hater nm-applet
 * RoyK har inntrykk av at lolgnu hater både det ene og det andre
<IvarB> 1,836 mil i dag - gjennomsnittsfart på 19,45km/t
<IvarB> landvei
<IvarB> ikke flatt vel og merke :P
<IvarB> og/Ã¥
<lolgnu> IvarB: leste det amerikans, da var det ganske imponerende
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> 1 836 mil på en dag ja
<IvarB> på motorsykkel kanskje
<lolgnu> spessielt når det bare gikk i 20km/t
<IvarB> :P
<lolgnu> og klokken bare er 14
<IvarB> hehe
 * IvarB måtte brøle litt til en gammel mann i audi i et kryss i dag
<IvarB> jeg var på vei ut i veien og lå forran bilen hans men han ville fortsatt kjøre
<IvarB> heldigvis hadde idioten vinduet åpent
<IvarB> så han fikk noen saftige gloser
<RoyK> IvarB: 1836 mil, 18360km er nesten halvveis rundt kloden, så klarer du det på en dag, så flyr du nok fort
<RoyK> type, gjennomsnittshastighet på 765km/t
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> nerd :P
<IvarB> 1 KOMMA 836 MIL
<IvarB> ;)
<Mathias> ett kommmmmmmaaaaaaaaaa åttehundreogtrettiseks
<IvarB> nemlig
<RoyK> IvarB: en kollega som sykler mye landevei fortalte han hadde blitt forbikjørt av en lastebil med kanskje 10cm margin. Lastebilen måtte stoppe i kø litt senere, så han gikk av sykkelen, rusla bort til bilen, og åpna framdøra
<RoyK> spurte pent sjåføren (som ble en smule overraska) om han kanskje kunne gi litt plass og ikke bare valse over syklister...
<lolgnu> Trafikk er litt skummelt egentlig. Spesielt i Oslo der halvparten hverken forstår vikepliktsreglene eller reglene i en rundkjøring
<RoyK> eller at gult lys betyr "brems" og ikke "gass"
<RoyK> det er så mange som kjører på rødt i oslo at det er til å bli matt av
<lolgnu> Trafikklys burde avvikles
<lolgnu> sammen med sebrastripene
<lolgnu> RoyK: Etter å ha kjørt badblocks -w på en disk uten feil, kan jeg være rimelig sikker på at den funker?
<lolgnu> -ws faktisk, men tror s'en bare er verboSe
<lolgnu> RoyK: nå fikk jeg lyst til å migrere hele ubuntuen til et zfspool
<RoyK> :)
 * RoyK er på bitraf
<IvarB> bitraf?
<RoyK> bitraf.no
<RoyK> hackerspace i oslo
<RoyK> masse glade nerder :)
<IvarB> ok :)
<IvarB> kult
<simeng> latterlig dyrt da
<simeng> skjønner ikke helt greia med gratis eller 300-1500kr/mnd
<simeng> er det ikke bedre at flere betaler en mindre sum?
<RoyK> simeng: heh - koster jo ganske mye for lokaler midt i oslo
<RoyK> er ingen som tjener penger på dette
<simeng> nei, poenget mitt var mer at det sikkert er lettere å finne flere som betaler en liten sum enn et fåtall som betaler mye
<RoyK> ...og betaling her er valgfritt
<simeng> nettopp
<simeng> så selv de som har lyst til å bidra må ha minst 300kr å bidra med per måned for at de skal få lov
<RoyK> så har du ikke råd, så betaler du ikke noe, men betaler jo gjerne utfra evne
<RoyK> men du kan jo stikke på hackeriet i stedet
<RoyK> menneh - der er det mye dårligere :)
<simeng> bare ser for meg at man må bli veldig sårbar i forhold til hvis noen melder seg av
<RoyK> her er det 5 3d-printere, digitale og analoge oscilloskop, snart en svær 2x2m fres
<simeng> når de som betaler tydligvis betaler en veldig stor del av kaka
<RoyK> de aller fleste betaler her
<simeng> det så i alle fall veldig bra ut
<lolgnu> RoyK: Mitt nye prosjekt: rota på raidz3 (da skal jeg bruke den med feilende sektorer for å se hvordan zfs takler det)
<RoyK>   raidz3??
<lolgnu> err, raidz2
<RoyK> hvor mange disker?
<lolgnu> Eller nå er jeg forvirret
<lolgnu> 3 disker
<lolgnu> nei, det blir riktig
<lolgnu> raidz2, 2 disker med paritet, en med data
<RoyK> vet ikke om du kan ha rota på raidz2
<lolgnu> tror det er verre med /boot
<lolgnu> men det er godt mulig jeg bare stanger hodet i veggen og gir opp :P
<lolgnu> alle diskene får gå igjennom badblocks først så jeg er sikker på at de fungerer nogenlunde
<dr0pix> lolgnu: gnunet?
<lolgnu> det har et filsystem som kan fungere som anonymt filsystem (når de blir ferdige å lage det da)
<dr0pix> aha okei
 * dr0pix må sjekke det ut
<dr0pix> :P
<dr0pix> Godt at fildeling ikke forsvinner med det første :)
<RoyK> lolgnu: men hvorfor skal du ha *rota* på raidz?
<RoyK> lolgnu: men hvorfor skal du ha *rota* på raidz2?
<Mathias> "HVORFOOOOOOOR?!"
<RoyK> Mathias: så så :)
<lolgnu> RoyK: da har jeg et ekstra volum på 320gb som jeg kan bruke. Så får jeg brukt alle diskene.
<RoyK> det også på raid?
<RoyK> eller... hvordan var det - kjører du fremdeles raid på én disk?
<lolgnu> Jeg har, og har alltid kjørt raid5 på to 3TB disker. Rota skulle kjøre på mdraid1, men siden ubuntuinstalleren ikke klarte å sette det opp for meg gikk jeg over til å bare la den ene disken være rota
<lolgnu> Den disken, sdc, viste seg å ha feil, så nå skal jeg sette den, og to andre disker inn i et raidz2.
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> like store disker?
<RoyK> veldig kjekt å ha snapshotmuligheter på rota, forresten
<lolgnu> 320, 400 og 500
<RoyK> ok, så da får du brukt 320 per disk
<RoyK> evt kan du lage partisjoner og bruke 3x320 til raidz2 og resten i raid0 eller som enkeltpartisjoner
<lolgnu> Men rota er ca 20 GB, så da får jeg likevel 250GB jeg kan bruke til å lagre viktige ting (bilder feks)
<RoyK> jau
<RoyK> zfs create rotpool/data
<RoyK> eller.no
<RoyK> så får du separert det ut
<lolgnu> jepp
<RoyK> eller kanskje zfs create rotpool/root
<RoyK> og zfs set mountpoint=/ rotpool/root
<RoyK> greit å ha hver greie i eget datasett
<lolgnu> jeg er spent på om jeg klarer å ha boot på zfs
<RoyK> så får du snaps individuelt for hver av dem
<RoyK> apt-get install zfs-auto-snapshot
<RoyK> så snapshotter den en gang i kvarteret, timen, døgnet, uka og måneden (svjh)
<RoyK> og kaster unna gamle snapshots underveis
<lolgnu> 17 timer med badblocks er endelig snart ferdig, da kan jeg friskmelde 500GB disken. Så må jeg bare teste midlertidig root-disken og 400GB-disken
<lolgnu> RoyK: zfs guiden sier jeg trenger mer ram for deduplisering :/
<RoyK> øh
<RoyK> du trenger *mye* RAM til deduplisering
<RoyK> jævlig mye
<lolgnu> den sa minst 16 gb
<lolgnu> filserveren har bare 8
<RoyK> spørs på datasettet
<RoyK> filstørrelser og sånt er også viktig
<RoyK> med store filer er det lettere
<RoyK> normalt er det mindre pes å drite i dedup
<RoyK> men igjen - det er snart to år siden jeg testa det mye, og det har jo skjedd utvikling siden da
<RoyK> du kan evt bøte på problemet med L2ARC
<RoyK> lesecachen til zfs kalles ARC
<RoyK> L2ARC er "level 2 ARC", litt som caching i en datamaskin, flere nivåer med cache hele veien
<RoyK> jeg bruker 20GB på en SSD til L2ARC
<lolgnu> 500,- for å få nok ram, tror jeg dropper det da
<RoyK> skal stappe inn en intel 520-SSD dedikert til caching en dag jeg gidder
<RoyK> merk at zfs aldri vil bli like raskt som mdraid (uten ssd-cache), siden zfs bruker tid på sjekksumming av ting
<RoyK> med ssd-caching vil det nok bli raskere
<lolgnu> Jeg vil vurdere caching når jeg får ny SSD
<lolgnu> men jeg har ikke mer plass i kabinettet
<RoyK> ikke 5,25"-brønner heller?
<lolgnu> joda
<RoyK> da kan du jo stappe inn en sånn 3-i-2-sak
<RoyK> eller 5-i-3
<RoyK> sistnevnte kommer med hotplug
<lolgnu> 5 i 3 hadde det vel blitt, men det blir så stivt priset
<RoyK> vil ikke si det - koster mye mindre og er mye mer praktisk enn å kjøpe nytt kabinett
<lolgnu> så kunne jeg puttet rota-raiz+data-mdraid5 i hotswap
<RoyK> hva var merket igjen?
<lolgnu> merket på kabinettet? SSDen?
<RoyK> for den 5-i-3
<lolgnu> icy-box
<lolgnu> Har allerede kjøpt to icy-box produkter, begge fungerer ganske bra
<RoyK> stemmer http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=765988
<lolgnu> elsker harddiskdokken
<RoyK> er jo ikke så mye, da
<lolgnu> Den med nøkkler var kulere :P
<RoyK> et raidz2 på fem disker i en sånn en, gir deg jo greit med plass ;)
<RoyK> joda, men 50% dyrere for en jallalås?
<lolgnu> raidz2 på 3 disker, og mdraid5 på 2 disker
<RoyK> k
<RoyK> fordelen med mdraid er jo uansett at du kan legge til nye disker i raidet
<RoyK> zfs har ikke den fleksibiliteten
<lolgnu> Hvis jeg hadde råd til 3 til 3tb disker hadde jeg satt opp zfs tror jeg
<lolgnu> da kunne jeg kopiert ditt raidoppsett :P
<RoyK> 9TB er jo greit
<RoyK> og med zfs får du jo kompresjon også
<RoyK> og den er jo rimelig lettvektig
<lolgnu> bekymrer meg ikke over cpucycles
<lolgnu> den idler mesteparten av tiden
<RoyK> bruker litt forskjellig komprejon på forskjellige datasett http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784574/, men får jo noe ut av det http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784576/
<lolgnu> og den kan godt være treg så lenge dataene er trygge
<RoyK> du merker ikke lz4-kompresjon - det går heller fortere
<RoyK> siden kompresjonen gjør at du får mindre I/O
<lolgnu> ah
<lolgnu> badblocks er såååå treg :P
<RoyK> men er det video og bilder og sånt, så blir jo ikke det spesielt godt komprimert (les: NULL)
<RoyK> den er rimelig grundig, da :)
<lolgnu> er det komprimering per fil eller på hele poolet?
<RoyK> per blokk
<jo-erlend> Er det noen måte å få Firefox til å midlertidig foretrekke ipv4?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hvorfor det?
<jo-erlend> jeg opplever en hel del problemer her. Istad skulle jeg for eksempel laste ned saucy og da fikk jeg 50KBps fra cdimage.u-c, men da jeg brukte ipv4-adressen isteden, så fikk jeg 10MBps.
<jo-erlend> jeg får ikke koblet til freenode med ipv6 heller.
<RoyK> heh - kanskje best å skru av ipv6 til isp-en din finner ut av ting :P
<lolgnu> jeg får det så lenge jeg bruker irc.freenode.net isteden for irc.kde.org
<RoyK> endel rutere funker greit med ipv4, men ikke spesielt greit med ipv6 - har sett masse problemer på jobb
<RoyK> ok, da er det kanskje ikke isp-en likevel...
<RoyK> lolgnu: men drit i dedup med mindre du har mye minne. jeg vil si 32GB - minst
<lolgnu> jeg tror ikke det er verdt det da
<RoyK> nei, det er ikke alltid det er verdt det
<lolgnu> da er det vel bedre å heller skaffe seg ekstra 3tber
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> vi satte opp 2x100TiB for diskbasert backup i gamlejobben og etter grundig testing, før vi kjøpte inn, valgte vi å kjøre uten dedup, selv med godt med minne og l2arc
<lolgnu> ja, jeg må få ryddet opp i imagene
<RoyK> var en tur på bitraf og fikk satt opp den tidligere hjemmeserveren til en kompis. han har leid kontorplass der og blir vel å jobbe med spillutvikling derfra framover
<RoyK> anbefaler forresten en tur innom bitraf - mye hyggelige folk - godt faglig miljø - god nerdefaktor :)
<lolgnu> jeg burde vel stikke innom en tur
<lolgnu> når er det åpent?
<RoyK> åpent for alle etter fire
<RoyK> er visst folk der stort sett hele tida
<RoyK> tror jeg telte seks 3d-printere - de har vel bare 3 som er "husets", menmen
<RoyK> trenger du å skrive ut en dildo?
<RoyK> lolgnu: prøv #bitraf om du har spørsmål
<lolgnu> Bare hvis de har en 3d scanner
<lolgnu> jeg tror jeg er det
<lolgnu> der*
<IvarB> *trøtt*
<RoyK> lolgnu: hvorfor 3d-skanner?
<lolgnu> RoyK: dårlig forsøk på humor. dildo -> skanne meg selv -> skrive ut
<RoyK> :P
<lolgnu> rart, det virker som om ubuntuen min får kernel panick hver gang jeg putter inn en disk uten UUID
<RoyK> panic er ikke så bra
<RoyK> var det 13.04?
<RoyK> lolgnu: kanskje greit å sende inn bugrapport? om du i det hele tatt får svar?
<lolgnu> nei
<lolgnu> 12.04 tror jeg
 * RoyK begynner å bli rimelig lei av ubuntu-bugs som ikke følges opp
<lolgnu> virker ganske idiotisk at den skal krasje hele maskinen bare pga hotswap av en tom disk
<RoyK> "småting" som at xfs_repair ikke virker blir liksom bare flagga som "incomplete" fordi jeg ikke kan reprodusere hvordan korrupsjonen skjedde, selv om en xfs-utvikler fra redhat bekrefter at buggen er der
<RoyK> virker ganske idiotisk, ja
<lolgnu> Men vi burde jo sett om det kan reproduseres
<RoyK> kanskje på tide å gå tilbake til debian
<dr0pix> RoyK: Bytter du distro snart nå?
<dr0pix> :P
<RoyK> serveren virker godt med zfs
<RoyK> så tror jeg holder meg der inntil videre, men det irriterer meg at ting som jeg har rapportert, som er ganske viktige på serversiden, ikke tas tak i
<lolgnu> jeg badblocker to disker nå, finner ingen feil :)
<RoyK> lolgnu: når sektorer er allokert ut av kontrolleren på disken, finner du jo ikke noe feil
<RoyK> lolgnu: brukte du -w?
<lolgnu> -ws
<RoyK> ok
<lolgnu> RoyK: greit å gå gjennom dem for å se, hvis det er slitne sektorer er det fint "f"dem oversskrevet
<RoyK> burde funke fint til antall reservesektorer er oppbrukt
<RoyK> hvis det er sektorer som disken oppdager at er dårlige, vil de reallokeres
<lolgnu> Samtidig funker vel badblocks som sletting av diskene også?
<RoyK> ja, burde funke greit
<lolgnu> 4-5 overskrivninger er ganske greit
<RoyK> 1 holder
<RoyK> 2-3 overskrivinger er nok til at selv IBAS ikke finner noe (bortsett fra reallokerte sektorer, som ikke kan overskrives fra OSet)
<lolgnu> jeg regner med det er en grunn til at badblocks vil overskrive 4-5 ganger
<RoyK> ja, grunnen er at den vil stresse disken
<lolgnu> SÃ¥ da er det vel et fint disk-erstattningsrituale
<lolgnu> hvis den passerer badblocks kan jeg gi den bort, hvis ikke er den slettet så jeg kan resirkulere den
<RoyK> fint å resirkulere gamle disker som "coasters", sånne koppeunderlag
<lolgnu> Ja, noen av skruene er også nyttige å ha
<RoyK> har kasta dem, jeg - har ikke funnet bruk for dem - odde størrelser og odde hoder
<Mathias> regel #1: man kan aldri ha for mange skruer
<RoyK> heh
<kilonux_> hei!
<IvarB> natta
<RoyK> kilonux_: hei
<kilonux_> RoyK: før var det så enkelt å klone en dvd,(.img)   nå sitter jeg med disse audio og video-ts mappene,, hvordan gjør men dette enklest, vet du det?
<lolgnu> dd if=/dev/cdrom0 of=/some/folder/dvd.img?
<lolgnu> kilonux_: hvis du vil spille i vlc er det bare å kopiere mappene
<kilonux_> nei jeg vil klonebrenne
<RoyK> letteste er vel å lage et iso-bilde av skiten og spille av med vlc
<RoyK> iso-bildet kan jo brennes ut
<kilonux_> men hvordan lager man iso bildet da?, før var det bare et høyreklikk.
<RoyK> kilonux_: som lolgnu sa
<lolgnu> kan ikke brassero gjøre det da?
<RoyK> greit å kunne litt om kommandolinja også ;)
<kilonux_> har prøvd
<lolgnu> Kopier plate -> Avtrykksfil?
<lolgnu> jeg finner ikke cd-rommen min så jeg kan ikke teste
<lolgnu> jeg ville brukt avidemux eller noe sånt da
<lolgnu> rippet filene i originalkvalitet til videofiler
<lolgnu> det er så mye dritt på dvd'er
<RoyK> lolgnu: ikke alt er dritt - ofte vil du ha ekstramaterialet også ;)
<lolgnu> RoyK: Jeg har sett på ekstramaterialet nøyaktig en gang.
<RoyK> lolgnu: tror ikke vi blir enige om det - noen liker å se sånt flere ganger
<RoyK> lolgnu: jeg pleier å ta iso-bilde av dvd-er
<RoyK> funker som fjell
<lolgnu> men ja, det er folk som har andre interesser
<RoyK> tar ikke opp spesielt mye mer plass heller
<kilonux_> lolgnu:  jeg har ikke plass på harddisken min, hvordan sender jeg iso bildet til extern-disk? er ikke helt trygg på stien
<lolgnu> Jeg bare tilbydde min personlige preferanse, har jo allerede forklart hvordan man tar bilder
<RoyK> kilonux_: sett opp et lite raid med noen 2TB-disker og du har plass nok ;)
<lolgnu> kilonux_: kan du åpne en terminal i en mappe på eksterndisken? Eller sjekke hvor den er mountet ved å kjøre mount?
<RoyK> og så tåler du at en disk tryner - det gjør de jo jevnlig
<lolgnu> kilonux == malinux?
<RoyK> tviler
<RoyK> malin er offline i trondheim
<RoyK> og malin har et raid-6
<lolgnu> okay
<kilonux_> og kilonux er i frankrike og har bare hørt om raid
<kilonux_> lolgnu: /dev/sdb1 on /media/storejet FB type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<lolgnu> kilonux_: cd /media/storejet
<lolgnu> så dd if=/dev/cdrom0 of=dvd.img
<lolgnu> bare sjekk hva cdromen heter
<RoyK> sr0 som regel
<lolgnu> jeg har ikke cdrom så jeg finner ingenting :P
<kilonux_> da setter jeg inn plata og prøver mount igjen, ikke sant?
<RoyK> ikke noe poeng å montere
<RoyK> du skal jo bare kopiere hele skiva
<kilonux_> men bare for å vita hva den heter, ikke sant.. /dev/sr0 on /media/REV_BUDSKAP type udf
<RoyK> ja, så bare dd fra sr0
<kilonux_> ok da resumerer : først cd cd /media/storejet  og derifra:  dd if=/dev/sr0 of=dvd.iso   (hvis jeg snakka om img tidligere er det fordi jeg blander sammen litt ....)
<RoyK> 'resumerer' heh
<RoyK> fortsetter?
<RoyK> like greit å bruke .iso
<RoyK> så forstår vlc det lettere
<kilonux_> cd /media/storejet FB  funker ikke
<kilonux_> finner ikke mappa
<RoyK> jamenatte - skal ikke du bare dumpe iso-bildet til disk?
<kilonux_> joda
<kilonux_> er det jeg skal
<RoyK> ja, da trenger den ikke monteres
<RoyK> du trenger ikke se filene
<kilonux_> nei
<kilonux_> men jeg må sende isoen til  /media/storejet   hakke plass på HD
<RoyK> hva er /media/storejet?
<RoyK> er jo bare å dd-en den dit
 * RoyK refererer igjen til hva lolgnu s
<RoyK> sa
<kilonux_> yes  ,  det er usb externdisk
 * RoyK tror kilonux_ bør få seg et lite raid ;)
<kilonux_> har jeg tid til det da?
<RoyK> du trenger flere disker og det tar litt tid og du må lære litt nye ting
<RoyK> så du får ikke til det i kveld
<kilonux_> det var fint
<RoyK> funker greit med enkeltdisker også, men de dør jo etter hvert
<RoyK> så skal du ha noe som funker over tid, så er det greit med litt redundans
<kilonux_> men men den herre dvd min er her :  /dev/sr0 on /media/REV_BUDSKAP type udf
<RoyK> ordrett oversettelse av det er "overflod" - i praksis - litt mer sånn at når ting tryner, så gjør det ikke så vondt
<RoyK> ja, dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/media/storejet/navn-på-filmen.iso bs=1M
<RoyK> burde funke
<lolgnu> RoyK: jeg prøver desperat til å få kompisen min til å forstå at backup fra laptop til eksterndisk er håpløst
<RoyK> lolgnu: bedre enn ingenting
<RoyK> eksterndisken kan gå i golvet, men uansett bedre å ha ting på to steder enn bare ett
<lolgnu> Nja, en sjelden backup til en eksterndisk som han attpåtill låner bort til folk virker risky
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> hans valg
<lolgnu> og eksterndisken står jo rett ved siden av pcn, som det er noe funky med. den var treg, jeg tenkte harddiskfeil, men smartmoontools ga ingenting skummelt, så jeg lurer på om det er viften som er full av støv
<RoyK> usb2 er jo ikke så raskt, da
<RoyK> teoretisk 440Mbps eller noe
<RoyK> litt under pari
<lolgnu> Jeg kan heldigvis hjelpe han når disken dør da
<lolgnu> så lenge den ikke dør helt
<lolgnu> RoyK: Han har tenkt å kjøpe ny pc fordi hannes gamle har blitt "treg". Den har i3 prosessor og 4gb ram eller noe
<RoyK> burde funke greit
<RoyK> sikkert en snurredisk i den
<kilonux_> litt fransk: ?
<lolgnu> Ja, jeg sa det, kjøp ssd, det fikser det. og skru opp og rens viften
<kilonux_> $ dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/media/storejet FB/navn-på-filmen.iso bs=1M
<lolgnu> Men han tenker vel 1500 for en liten harddisk, eller 3-4000 for en ny pc
<kilonux_> dd: opérande «FB/navn-på-filmen.iso» non reconnu
<RoyK> lolgnu: stapp en 40GHz-prosessor med 64 kjerner inn i en laptop med en liten snurredisk, og det vil gå like forbanna tregt
<RoyK> eneste effekten er at du vil brenne ballene av deg
<lolgnu> denne pcn, den er sinnsykt varm allerede
<lolgnu> jeg synes det er så kult hvor store de nye usb-minnepennene er
<RoyK> men de er jo ganske treige
<lolgnu> USB3 minnepennen min virker helt kurrant i skrivehastighet
<lolgnu> og lese forsåvidt
<lolgnu> er en drøm å installere ubuntu i forhold til usb2/cd til snurredisk. usb3 til ssd går MYE fortere.
<lolgnu> hvis jeg kjøper en 64GB Corsair Flash Survivor kan jeg jo image hele filsystemet
<RoyK> funker sikkert fint :)
<kilonux_> jeg får det ikke til , er det et problem at externdisken min heter storejet FB, (med space)
<RoyK> men usb-ting har normalt rimelig lav i/o uansett - ned mot de 20MB/s
<RoyK> dvs, minnepinner på usb
<RoyK> mange klarer ikke å levere mer enn 2-4MB/s
<lolgnu> Kunne jeg hatt et raid1 mellom ssden og en minnepenn? Sånn at jeg bare stikker inn minnepennen når jeg vil oppdatere den så fikser md alt?
<RoyK> type "finn noe gammalt ræl av minnebrikker og resirkuler som usb-ting"
<lolgnu> 85 MB/s (les) 70 MB/s (skriv)
<lolgnu> er det de reklamerer med
<RoyK> lolgnu: den må stå i permanent, men du kan bruke --write-mostly på minnepinnen
<RoyK> lolgnu: heh - ja - reklame er fint
<lolgnu> usb2 snurredisker er tregere
<lolgnu> etter 2 suksesfulle pattern med badblocks, er det sansynlig å finne feil?
<kilonux_> beklager å insistere, men  dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/media/storejet FB/navn-på-filmen.iso bs=1M funker ikke
<lolgnu> kilonux_: du må escape
<lolgnu> kilonux_: gjør følgende: cd /media/store <- så trykker du TAB
<lolgnu> så enter
<lolgnu> så kopierer du hva kommandolinjen din sier
<lolgnu> så gir jeg deg neste steg
<kilonux_> cd /media/store <-  ?
<lolgnu> kilonux_: du skriver "cd /media/store"
<lolgnu> så trykker du TAB
<kilonux_> ok
<lolgnu> uten gåseøynene
<kilonux_> svar:   cd /media/storejet\ FB/
<kilonux_> da tror jeg at...
<lolgnu> nå kan du enten bruke den plasseringen i of= eller trykke enter og bruke of=nanv-paa-filmen.iso
<kilonux_> la oss si at jeg bruker den plasseringen: fb@fb-laptop:/media/storejet FB$ dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/navn-på-filmen.iso bs=1M ??
<kilonux_> problem med permission
<kilonux_> not allowed
<kilonux_> sudo?
<lolgnu> nei
<lolgnu> fjern "/" før navn-pa-filmen.iso
<kilonux_> for seint
<lolgnu>  =/film.iso vil skrive den til rota, film.iso skriver til mappen du er i
<lolgnu> så nå skriver du til mappen /
<kilonux_> dvdn snurrer
<lolgnu> ie der du installerte ubuntu og ikke eksterndisken
<kilonux_> uff da hvordan stopper jeg dette da
<lolgnu> ctrl + c
<kilonux_> det ser bedre ut, takk
<kilonux_> joda , helt fint!
<kilonux_> takk og godnatt
<lolgnu> np
<kilonux_> Klarte til og med å fjerne fosteret fra / , helt aleine
<kilonux_> godnatt ja
<lolgnu> kilonux_: wow, rm er kompliserte greier
<kilonux_> må jo komme sg dit også, er jo sjelden å sudoer i det hjørnet
 * RoyK mumler noe om manualer og pebkac og sånt
<lolgnu> lurer på hva -s'en i badblocks gjør
<lolgnu> ser ut som det bare er 4 passes
<RoyK> er vel bare å vise info underveis
<lolgnu> da lurer jeg på om jeg telte feil, eller om jeg mangler et pass
<RoyK> lolgnu: om smartdata viser 100+ feil, så er disken døende
<RoyK> uansett hva badblocks sier
<lolgnu> Jeg husker ikke hva sdc viste
<RoyK> da kan du ha den i et raid til den tryner, men den vil dø snart
<lolgnu> men badblocks finner ingen feil
<RoyK> nei, men den vil dø
<RoyK> feilene er skjult i "reallocated sectors"
<lolgnu> etter nærmere ettertanke vil jeg heller ha speilet zfs enn raidz2
<RoyK> ja, du kan kjøre 3-veisspeil om du er paranoid
<RoyK> raidz2 vil uansett ikke funke på tre disker
<RoyK> tror du må ha fire
<lolgnu> 3-veisspeil er vel mer hensiktsmessig enn raiz2 fordi da slipper jeg hele den der parity-tingen
<RoyK> speiling funker
<RoyK> ja, men paritetsgenereringa tar jo ikke rare tida
<RoyK> men 3-veisspeil er ganske raskt også
<RoyK> og dønn sikkert
<RoyK> du skal ha rimelig mye uflaks for at det går til helvete
<RoyK> zpool create rpool mirror d1 d2 d3
<RoyK> bingo
<RoyK> og treveisspeil skal ikke være noe problem å boote fra
<RoyK> selv for /boot
<RoyK> dvs - litt usikker - har bare prøvd det på openindiana - sjekk #zfsonlinux
<lolgnu> Og mirror vet jeg at... ja, boot som du da
<RoyK> om et speil er på to eller flere enheter, spiller ingen rolle
<RoyK> du må bare få inn grub der og få den til å starte opp på disken - det er jo bare speil - ikke noe raidz-magi
<lolgnu> må vel ha grub-zfs eller zfs-grub
<lolgnu> men jeg leste en tutorial for det
<RoyK> neste trinn er å kjøpe nok disk til at det holder ei stund
<RoyK> så kan du flytte md-raidet til zfs
<lolgnu> Da må jeg prostituere meg selv eller noe :P
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> kanskje litt vanskelig å finne kunder?
<lolgnu> Har ikke prøvd foreløbig, men det finnes vel marked for det meste :P
<RoyK> vet ikke om jeg vil anbefale det markedet der :P
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-21
<lolgnu> hehe
<lolgnu> da er alt resizet til sektor 17401854
<lolgnu> da må jeg bare kopiere det, nuke disken, og voila
<lolgnu> eneste som er merkelig, er at jeg mistet en extended partisjon
<lolgnu> håper den likevel booter
<RoyK> prøv
<RoyK> du har jo gamledisken om ting ikke funker
<RoyK> men natta
<lolgnu> nåja
<lolgnu> endret jo den først :P
<dr0pix> 12% [=====>                                         ] 106,666,605 3.01M/s  eta 3m 51s
<dr0pix> Skulle ønske jeg hadde slik linje :(
<lolgnu> megabit?
<lolgnu>   7.08% done, 6:47 elapsed. (0/371/0 errors)
<lolgnu> se, disken er finfin
<dr0pix> lolgnu: Skal prøve å starte chrome med x11 forward :P
<dr0pix> MÃ¥le linja
<lolgnu> ah
<dr0pix> Tror jeg har noe speedtest greier i php liggende, kanskje
<dr0pix> Var no jævla tregt med x11 forwarding :P
<lolgnu> hva er galt med wget?
<lolgnu> bare wget den speedtestfilen
<dr0pix> åja, hvilken? Finner ikke det scriptet :P
<lolgnu> du trenger bare lenken
<dr0pix> Ja, hvor finner jeg den?
<dr0pix> Tror jeg har feber, et eller annet
<Mathias> innså ikke at jeg har vært våken i 28-30 timer før nå
<dr0pix> Hadde url'en før i em xlm tror jeg
<Mathias> er jo bare å bruke iperf ;P
<dr0pix> Mathias: Hva skal du gjøre med det? :P
<dr0pix> Mathias: he he, IP takk
<Mathias> eller het dét det?
<dr0pix> åja lol
<Mathias> jipp
<dr0pix> takk
<Mathias> hvor mye tror du at du kommer til å ha da?
<Mathias> har jo 100 mbit på vpsen :P
<dr0pix> Ingen anelse hva han har, men hva skal jeg bruke til testserver/host?
<Mathias> vps eller spør en nerd om han kan kjøre iperf på en gbitboks ;P
<Mathias> lurer på om jeg skal begynne med uberman :P
<dr0pix> Med andre ord, kan bruke hvilken som helst annen host utenfor nttverket?
<Mathias> du kan også bruke hosts i nettverket
<Mathias> det som er så fint
<Mathias> kan du også lette finne ut hvor du taper hastighet ;P
<Mathias> ingen av dere som er våkne nå? :P
<Mathias> en fin alarm/kalendersak til ubuntu?
<Mathias> FAEN DA
<Mathias> prøvde å installere evolution
<Mathias> kapang, der gikk unity til faen
<lolgnu> jeg er alltid våken
<lolgnu> jeg resized lvm, da døde oset
<IvarB> morn
<IvarB> hade
<dr0pix> lolgnu: Er du våken? :P
<dr0pix> Mathias: Er du våken? :P
<jo-erlend> USB Type A og B er kompatible sånn at man kan bruke en overgang, eller?
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Overgang?
<jo-erlend> mhm, en USB Type B hunn og en Type A hann for eksempel?
<dr0pix> Dette er kanskje omvendt? http://www.amazon.com/USB-Type-Female-Male-Adapter/dp/B000AA2SMS
<dr0pix> :P
<dr0pix> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=103&cp_id=10314&cs_id=1031401&p_id=363&seq=1&format=2
<jo-erlend> jepp, var akkurat noe sånt jeg tenkte meg. Sorry, det der burde jeg ha søkt etter sjæl :>
<dr0pix> Ser jo ut til å være litt av vært å velge i hvertfall :)
<dr0pix> np
 * dr0pix har ikke noe spesielt å gjøre
<jo-erlend> åh. Det har jeg. Har nettopp flyttet. Fikk endelig lagt inn nett i går. 100Mbps fiber fra Lynet. Deilig. Men det er så mye å gjøre. :)
<dr0pix> Ah heldiggris :P
<jo-erlend> joda, men jeg har klart meg med HSPA i en halvannen måned nå. Ustabilt, treigt og dyrt. :)
<dr0pix> Ja
 * dr0pix sitter konstant på 4/1 linje
<dr0pix> :P
<dr0pix> Men hadde vært deilig å flytta hjemmefra og fått seg noe eget, bor hjemme enda
<dr0pix> Og ikke minst en bedre linje!
<jo-erlend> var litt deilig med rask linje i går da jeg skulle laste ned bilde. Tok ca 80 sekunder. :)
<dr0pix> hehe
<jo-erlend> altså, installasjonsbilde for Ubuntu saucy.
<dr0pix> åja :P
<jo-erlend> brukte omtrent like lang tid på å laste ned Ubuntu nå som jeg brukte på å laste vg.no tidligere i uka. :)
<dr0pix> Ja - det er jo ganske greit!
<dr0pix> :P
<dr0pix> hehe
<jo-erlend> så nå er det bare å få litt orden på livet igjen, så er jeg klar for å gjøre noe igjen.
<dr0pix> Høres bra ut, det var spådd noe skikkelig møkkavær nå hørte jeg rykter om
<dr0pix> HÃ¥per nettlinja her holder seg
<dr0pix> Torden
 * dr0pix er hjemme alene og kjeder seg
<dr0pix> En ups vil sikre en del mot torden? Eller hva er anbefalt løsning å det problemet?
<dr0pix> Som kommer hver eneste sommer.
<dr0pix> Lider ubuntu av samme greia at skjermbildet ikke kommer opp på laptopen etter en suspend?
<dr0pix> Det er jo litt små-irriterende
<RoyK> dr0pix: ups != overspenningsvern
<RoyK> jo-erlend: USB er USB, ansett kontakt
<IvarB> ansett kontakt?
<RoyK> uansett, kanskje
<IvarB> fyfaens mygg
<IvarB> argh
<RoyK> du reagerer jo bare på dem de første dagene/ukene
<IvarB> da er jeg allergisk ellerno
<IvarB> får store kuler
<IvarB> type 3-4 cm
<IvarB> og det blør ofte...
<IvarB> heh
<IvarB> næsty
<RoyK> kuler_
<RoyK> ?
<IvarB> hevelser
<RoyK> kanskje greit å høre med legen?
<IvarB> mhm
<RoyK> husker en tur i lillomarka i fjor - stoppa ved et lite vann for å ta et bilde og poste på face og kommenterte litt om myggen - en kompis kommenterte tørt at myggen er den beste treneren i skogen ;)
<IvarB> hehe
<lolgnu> myggen liker ikke meg
<IvarB> myggen ELSKER meg
<RoyK> broder'n var vel 3-4 år gammel da mamma tok ham med til legen og lurte på om det var røde hunder eller noe, og fikk beskjed om at det var myggstikk
<RoyK> myggen er litt selektiv ;)
<IvarB> heh
<IvarB> ble sent hjem fra skolen i 5. klasse pga. myggstikk over hele kroppen
<RoyK> såpass
<IvarB> jeg fikk "feber" og var helt nummen
<IvarB> så ja, jeg tror jeg har en mild allergi ellerno
<RoyK> kanskje greit å høre med legen, ja
<Mathias> la oss leke "debug compiz/unity!"
<IvarB> hm, fullt mulig at det bryter ut borgerkrig i usa i morgen
<IvarB> pga. Michael Hastings
<Mathias> fullt mulig det bryter ut et lite helvette her
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> ja vel?
<Mathias> unity/compiz krasjer når jeg logger inn
<Mathias> installerte evolution-saken...
<Mathias> installerte xubuntu-desktop etter det, fungerer jo fint
<dr0pix> Fant et type vern her. I delta n: 30mA står det. Overspenningsvern?
<dr0pix> 16A 230V/50Hz
<dr0pix> det vil si at den trigger med en variasjon på 30mA strøm som trekkes av vernet?
<dr0pix> Er noe fra biltema, som ikke ser ut til å være i salg lenger
<RoyK> lolgnu: aften, ja
 * RoyK har krangla med zfs i kveld
<RoyK> dvs, dårlig kontroller som kaster disker
<RoyK> vurderer sterkt å kjøpe en skikkelig sas-kontroller for å få til noe stabilt
<RoyK> har en 6801-kontroller fra LSI, og den funker nok, men hovedkortet mitt gjenkjenner ikke den i pcix16-plassen - mulig de bare laga plassen for skjermkort - har sett meldinger tilsvarende
<lolgnu> jeg borked lvmen min på xD
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> lolgnu: heh - hvordan klarte du det?
<lolgnu> slett partisjonen, lag den på nytt, voila
<Mathias> dr0pix: gi meg et bilde ;P
<Mathias> ønsk meg lykke til *reinstallere compiz og unity*
<Mathias> det gikk jo rett til helvetet
<IvarB_> awesome wm er litt moro
<IvarB_> absolutt keyboard-fetisj :P
<IvarB_> dette er moro
<Mathias> snart er unity og det skitet der borte...
<Mathias> også snart blir det installering igjen
<Mathias> ser ut som jeg bare tyr til en reinstallasjon
<Mathias> RoyK: våken?
<lolgnu> mathias, ennå våken!
<Mathias> jaja
<Mathias> prøver å holde et 2:1-forhold på våken/soving :p
<Mathias> men så skal jeg prøve uberman i en måned nå :P
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-22
<lolgnu> hwh
<lolgnu> hva trenger du svar på?
<RoyK> Mathias: såder
<RoyK> lolgnu er på vei for å skaffe røyk - lånte borte sykkel for å få ting til å gå litt fortere
<Mathias> fikk løst det med mdadm :)
 * Mathias er på en helt frisk installasjon nå :P
 * RoyK har møtt lol* og hatt etpar øl
<Mathias> åhå :)
<Mathias> var det koselig da?
<RoyK> joda, fikk med ei dame også på veien som vi ramla borti
<RoyK> så nå er lolgnu ute og sykler for å få tak i røyk
<lolgnu> faen de var stengt
<Mathias> synd det da
<lolgnu> statoil?
<Mathias> kan dcc'e en pakke til deg ;P
<Mathias> fyfaen youtube er stappfullt med reklame, har ikke oppdaget det før nå pga abp ;P
<RoyK> lolgnu: får seg en liten treningsrunde i kveld :)
<RoyK> type, lolgnu får seg en treningsrunde
<RoyK> ned til storo og opp igjen
<RoyK> litt bakker opp
<Mathias> pff
<Mathias> er jo bare nedoverbakker!
<RoyK> nedover, ja
<RoyK> men han må opp igjen
<RoyK> sliten lolgnu på tlf - han kommer nok opp
<lolgnu> fuck det var tungt
<Mathias> og hvis dere roter med nicket mitt og Malinux, prøv å vær i en kanal med to kennether :P
<lolgnu> malinus, jeg roter aldri
<RoyK> lolgnu: kan du ringe meg?
<IvarB> heh
<IvarB> artig logg
<Mathias> tja
<dr0pix> RoyK: Han som driver med denne irc serveren har bytta domene. Har ikke noe info om adressen enda :P
<Malinux> pussig. Hotellet her har en Ubuntumasmin med 11.04 og noe som ser ut som gnome-panel 2 og gamle ubuntufargenw
<Mathias> oooooh
<hjd> Malinux: :)
<Mathias> husket å gratulere de? :P
<Malinux> har ikke gratulert de, men kanskje det er rart?  Eller er det kanskje ikke rart?
<Mathias> med gnome på ubuntu? tjaeh
<Malinux> ikke rart med gnome, men mulig det er rart med gnome2 på 1104. evt så husker jeg feil
<hjd> Det ville jo vært kjekt å kjørt en utgave som er støttet iallefall, feks LTS
<Malinux> ja... jeg får spørre om rotpassordet og oppgradere den tiæ lts. men ja. lts er lurest, men vorker som mange ikke vet eller tenker på det
<hjd> Tror det også kan ha litt å si hva de lister først på nedlastningssiden på ubuntu.com. Nå setter de nyeste LTS øverst, etterfulgt av en nyere utgave hvis tilgjengelig, mens jeg mener å huske at før listet de nyeste utgave, LTS eller ikke.
<hjd> Vil tro det har litt å si for hva folk finner, og dermed hva de tar i bruk.
<Mathias> hjd: de merket jo tydelig LTS før da :P
<Mathias> ikke så vanskelig å se "yy.mm blah blah 32/64-bit LTS"
<hjd> Ja, de var jo merket. Men hvis du gikk til siden for å laste ned ble du tilbudt nyeste utgave på det tidspunktet. (Etter hva jeg husker iallefall ^^)
<Malinux> før stod bare nyeste versjon på siden
<dr0pix> Slike damrensemaskiner; er vel ikke bare å skru opp korken på dem når de går tomme for vann? Den har jo en trykkmåler, men uten måleenhet
<dr0pix> Er en gammel maskin fra bestemor, har ingen manual på den :P
<Mathias> er det ikke bare å fylle vann på den? :P
<dr0pix> Må ikke trykket synke før jeg åpner korken? Eller slippes det gradvis ut? :P
<Mathias> du finner nok fort ut av det :P
<dr0pix> Kan jo bare vente, har ikke dårlig tid med det her :P
<Mathias> men afaik, så er det ikke trykk i vanntanken
<IvarB> selvfølgelig er det trykk i en damprenser tank
<IvarB> vann blir ikke til damp uten å øke volum
<dr0pix> IvarB: =D
<IvarB> ?
<dr0pix> IvarB: Da redda du nok livet mitt, Mathias !!!!!
<IvarB> dampen som kommer ut / dampen i en sånn maskin kan også ha rimelig HØY temperatur...
<IvarB> en annen ting... om du tømmer en damprenser helt for vann
<IvarB> så kan det hende det blir vakuum i tanken :P
<dr0pix> hehe :P
<RoyK> morgen
<Mathias> mtn ja
<Mathias> mrn*
 * RoyK er en smule sliten etter en akk så hyggelig kveld i går
<lolgnu>  90.11% done, 38:25:49 elapsed. (1048800/3713/1912 errors)
<lolgnu> ingenting feil med disken min :P
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> lolgnu: erm... littegranne feil?
<Mathias> RoyK: husket du å velsigne diskene til lolgnu? :P
<lolgnu> pfth, den første millionen kan ikke være så viktig, de 3713 er jo litt meh, og de 1912 lesefeilen er kanskje ikke helt optimale
<RoyK> Mathias: nei, sliter med mine
<lolgnu> Hvilken feil er det? noe/skrivefeil/lesefeil?
<Mathias> dysleksi
<RoyK> dyselektrikere er farlige
<Mathias> du får prøve å lobotomere den
 * RoyK vurderer å kjøpe helt ny maskin med masse sata-kontrollere for å kanskje få noe som funker 
<RoyK> er så jævla lei av at disker kastes
<lolgnu> trenger du ikke bare nytt hovedkort?
<RoyK> joda, men kabinettet er også dvaskt, og strømforsyninga
<RoyK> hm...
<RoyK> kanskje det er strømmen som er problemet?
<RoyK> men uansett - lettere å kjøpe alt nytt sånn at ting blir fint og stillegående
<RoyK> hk+cpu+ram koster normalt ikke mer enn 1500
<RoyK> kabinett+psu kanskje det samme
<RoyK> diskene flyttes over
<lolgnu> http://digitalimpuls.no/PC-komponenter/B%C3%A6rbar-PC/14----16,9-/DELL/Dell-Latitude-D620-C2D-20GHz-RENEW-14-WXGA---2048MB--80Gb-HDD-DVD--WIN-7-P-121937-p0000064718.aspx
<lolgnu> Jeg kjøpte D630 for 500 for lengesiden :P
<lolgnu> http://digitalimpuls.no/PC-komponenter/Kontrollere/IDE-Raid/Sunsway/Sunsway-Ultra-ATA133-PCI-Raid-Kontroller-RAID-0--RAID-1-og-RAID-01-100572-p0000000559.aspx <- me want
<RoyK> jammenne
<RoyK> PCI, da
<RoyK> suppetreigt
<Mathias> IDE-raid?
<RoyK> 100MB/s over PCI på en god dag
<RoyK> ja, og hvem bruker IDE i dag :)
<Mathias> er jo som å sende flaskepost
<RoyK> tja - kanskje litt mer som sykkel
<RoyK> til kirkenes
<lolgnu> Jeg har to IDE harddisker, jeg kan ikke kaste dem før jeg har wipet dem
<RoyK> har du ikke noen ide-port på hovedkortet?
<Mathias> da lager du litt thermite :P
 * Mathias har ingen IDE-port på hovedkoret :D
<Mathias> bare ræl
<RoyK> lolgnu: seriøst - åpne diskene og ta ut magnetene og platene - du så jo magnetene i går - før magnetene over platene
<RoyK> *borte*
<Mathias> dog, ikke like morsomt som et halvt kilo thermite på den :P
<RoyK> legg evt en serviett mellom om du vil ha platene fine til bruk for andre ting ;)
<Mathias> blir kanskje et lite forklaringsproblem hvorfor du har en dam flytende metall i hagen
<lolgnu> RoyK: Jeg vil også sjekke om det er filer på dem
<RoyK> da funker jo den kontrolleren greit
<RoyK> hiver du deg rundt, rekker du kanskje innom
<RoyK> de stenger seks
<dr0pix> Hører noe om at Mathias tenker på gentoo
<dr0pix> :P
<Mathias> nisj
<Mathias> har prøvd å kompilere det for litt over et år siden
<Mathias> _prøvd_
<dr0pix> Så du tenker ikke på det?
<dr0pix> :P
<Mathias> skal ikke røre det igjen før jeg har fått en stabil døgnrytme
<dr0pix> hehe
<dr0pix> NÃ¥ har lan gjestene kommet her.
<dr0pix> langjestene*
<dr0pix> Fint ord
<RoyK> evt LAN-gjestene
<Mathias> :P
<dr0pix> hehe ;D
<RoyK> langegjestene
<dr0pix> :D*
<Mathias> evt WLAN-gjestene
<Mathias> alt ettersom :>
<dr0pix> Nei, de bruker kabel!
<dr0pix> :P
<RoyK> kabelgjestene?
<dr0pix> Ja, kan funke
<dr0pix> :P
<RoyK> hehe
<dr0pix> Enda flere på denne linja!
<lolgnu> det irriterer meg at ISPen ikke tilbyr 100mbit for en uke eller lignende
<lolgnu> kan umulig være mye arbeid
<RoyK> hva har du nå?
<RoyK> ISDN?
<lolgnu> 2x 10/10mbit
<RoyK> 2x?
<RoyK> lolgnu: forresten - takk for i går - ble litt seint :P
<lolgnu> ligeså
 * RoyK leser The Gospel of the Flying Spaghetti Monster
<IvarB> RoyK: hvordan setter jeg static ip på en xubuntu desktop maskin via cli?
<RoyK> IvarB: avinstaller network-manager og sett ip i /etc/network/interfaces
<IvarB> man MÅ gjøre det?
<IvarB> mener å ha tukla med network-manager før
<IvarB> forbanna søppleprogram
<RoyK> network-manager funker vel bare etter login
<RoyK> kast ut skiten
<IvarB> æsj ja
<IvarB> takker
<IvarB> må man bruke den "nye" metoden for å sette nameserver da?
<RoyK> syntaks for /etc/network/interfaces finner du på gugel
<IvarB> det kan jeg
<IvarB> bare lurte på hvorfor ting HANG
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> type
<RoyK> 	dns-nameservers 213.236.233.86 8.8.8.8
<RoyK> 	dns-search karlsbakk.net
<IvarB> prøvde å sette på laptop'n men da krasjet unity :P
<RoyK> etter inet-linja
<IvarB> okai
<IvarB> må man sette alle variabler?
<IvarB> network feks?
<RoyK> må vel ikke, tror kanskje network og broadcast settes automatisk av nettmaska
<IvarB> ser noen setter dem manuelt
<RoyK> pleier å sette den manuelt selv av gammel vane
<RoyK> men vet ikke om det trengs lenger
<IvarB> helt n00b her nå, men er ikke det bare "topp og bunn" i nettverket ditt?
<RoyK> hva er nettmaska?
<RoyK> om det er 24bit (255.255.255.0), så er network .0 og broadcast .255
<IvarB> glem det
<RoyK> ok?
<IvarB> bare jeg som surra
<geirha> network-manager styrer helt unna enheter som er spesifisert i /etc/network/interfaces, så man trenger ikke fjerne den
<RoyK> geirha: heh?
<RoyK> om du har network-manager kjørende, overstyrer jo den ting satt i /etc/network/interfaces
<RoyK> ved innlogging
<geirha> Nei
<RoyK> tja - den gjorde det tidligere
<RoyK> mulig det er fiksa nå
<geirha> Kan ikke huske å ha hatt noe problem med det, men jeg har et sånt oppsett i et par VMer; et kort styrt av interfaces, et annet av network-manager
<geirha> (med 12.04 og 13.04)
<lolgnu> jeg vil ha ceni i ubuntu :/
<RoyK> ceni?
<RoyK> geirha: får prøve på noen vm-er for å se
<RoyK> det var et problem tidligere
<lolgnu> RoyK: cli nm-applet lignende program
<geirha> nmcli ?
<RoyK> lolgnu: hæ?
<geirha> Eller mener du et TUI?
<lolgnu> huh?
<lolgnu> ceni er aptosid sitt nettverksmanager
<lolgnu> fikser wifi og kablet nettverk
<RoyK> ah Sid
<RoyK> Sid is the kid that breaks toys
<lolgnu> aptosid er en distro som er basert på sid
<lolgnu> var grei en god stund, men du måtte være forsiktig med dist-upgrade
<geirha> Ja, ceni ser ut til å være et TUI ifølge bildesøk på google
<lolgnu> TUI?
<geirha> som GUI, men bytt ut graphical med textual
<hjd> Hva er det som skiller aptosid fra "vanlig" sid? :)
<IvarB> problemet med å ha 3 24" skjermer er at du blir vandt til det
<IvarB> og da trenger du 6
<RoyK>  vant, ikke vandt :P
<RoyK> klarer meg med en liten laptop, jeg ;)
 * RoyK stappa en pizza i ovnen og satte på alarm på telefonen - kitchen timer - men 12 timer ble kanskje litt mye - fikk stoppa den i tide :P
 * IvarB ser på dokumentar om fracking
<IvarB> skjønner ikke hvordan de ikke bruker mer energi på å hente det ut kontra hva de får igjen
<RoyK> fracking?
<IvarB> gassutvinning
<hjd> For de av oss som har sett Battlestar Galactica var det litt forvirrende å oppdage at det var et faktisk ord ^^
<jo-erlend> :)
<RoyK> lolgnu: ping
<RoyK> dårlig med våkne folk her
<IvarB> kjære pdxleif .....
<IvarB> spam...
<RoyK> er pdxleif spambot?
<IvarB> lurer på det noen ganger
<RoyK> fått noen rare pm-er derfra+
<RoyK> ?
<IvarB> neida
<IvarB> men ...
<IvarB> │23:01:28        -- | pdxleif_away is now known as pdxleif                                                                                                                                             │
<IvarB>                     │23:05:35        -- | pdxleif is now known as pdxleif_away                                                                                                                                             │
<IvarB>                     │Day changed to Sun, 23 Jun 2013                                                                                                                                                                       │
<IvarB>                     │00:06:46        -- | pdxleif_away is now known as pdxleif                                                                                                                                             │
<IvarB>                     │00:08:24        -- | pdxleif is now known as pdxleif_away                                                                                                                                             │
<IvarB>                     │00:13:19        -- | pdxleif_away is now known as pdxleif
<IvarB> er litt slitsomt i lengden
<RoyK> !pastebin | IvarB
<lubotu3> IvarB: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IvarB> _away nicks utgikk på dato i 1991 dagen etter at de ble oppfunnet
<RoyK> noen har kanskje ikke skjøt det
<RoyK> skjønt evt
<IvarB> pdxleif: er du her?
 * IvarB irriterer seg lett over ting
<pdxleif> beklager
<IvarB> å herregud da mann
<IvarB> bare skru det AV
<IvarB> ffs
<RoyK> han forsvant jo
<RoyK> lite vits i å rope i skogen
<RoyK> https://www.facebook.com/groups/381689845269554/
<RoyK> meld eder inn!
<RoyK> noen våkne?
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-23
<Mathias> ←
<RoyK> burde sove nå
<dr0pix> </reload
<dr0pix> wops
<RoyK> dr0pix: heh
<dr0pix> RoyK: Er trøtt! Kjørte i Drammen sist natt, var hjemme kl halv 6 - 6. Sov til kl 9, vært våken til nå
<RoyK> dakar
<RoyK> lolgnu fikk meg med på et drøyt nachpiel - hos meg - etter en kveld i går
<RoyK> prøve å sove snart
<dr0pix> aha :P
<lolgnu> RoyK: Jeg sovnet
<RoyK> sånt skjer
<lolgnu> fikk hentet bilen først da
<RoyK> heh
<IvarB> mron
<IvarB> morn
<IvarB> jeg får et mini-hjerteattakk når pc'n våkner fra screensaver med 3 skjerm
<IvarB> det er ikke alltid alle 3 lyser opp samtidig...
<Mathias> hahaha
<Mathias> jeg får hjerteinfarkt når anlegget plutselig står på 100% når jeg bytter fra headset
<RoyK> hehe
<Mathias> morro
<Mathias> jeg har klart å lage en engangsoppstartsdisk
<RoyK> mac-en min har forskjellig volumkontroll på ekstern lyd og intern, så selv om jeg har på lav lyd, og kobler inn jack-en til anlegget, så gjelder volumet jeg brukte sist, og det kan jo ha vært litt høyt om det kanskje var sent på kvelden og noen øl natta før :P
<RoyK> Mathias: engangsoppstartdisk? sånn som går i stykker etter førstegansbruk?
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> jeg har 4 output på maskinen :P
<RoyK> 4 hva?
<RoyK> lydutganger?
<Mathias> headset, bakre porter (7.1 + line in + line out), hdmi og spdif
<RoyK> 7.1-headset? :D
<Mathias> skulle hatt et sånt :P
<RoyK> holder nok med 2.0 for headset - du har ikke sååååå mange ører
<Mathias> men har bare portene bak til å gå i 2.0, er ikke vits med noe annet siden jeg ikke har noe i den :P
<RoyK> http://xkcd.com/1228/ :D
<Mathias> men av en eller annen rar grunn liker maskinen å bruke headsettet som hovedoutput, så når jeg er glemsk og har musikk spillende og svitsjer til hdmi står den på fullt volum
<RoyK> det merker du sikkert :P
<Mathias> merker jeg, og naboene godt ja :P
<Mathias> du vet du er fæl å prate når du får denne opp på skype; "Conference call, duration 11:43:07"
<Mathias> men installere ubuntu på laptopen nå ;P
<Mathias> endelig orsk til å gjøre det :P
<Mathias> faens vrange laptop
<Mathias> nekter å boote fra sdkort, selvom den har gjort det før, vil heller ikke boote fra alternate install-disken
<Mathias> får myrde den ikveld da :D
<RoyK> prøvd debian?
<Mathias> har prøvd desktop (ikke på den laptopen, men craptopen), og kjører det på alt av vps
<dr0pix> ohoi :)
<Mathias> ohai
<Mathias> queue scene om svømming for livet vekk fra en hai
<RoyK> tror du sliter litt med det
<Mathias> pfff
<RoyK> en hai svømmer typisk opp mot 20km/t
<Mathias> og jeg har så mye spekk at jeg ikke er spisbar :>
<RoyK> et menneske kanskje 2km/t
<RoyK> prøv å si det til en hai, eller en isbjønn ;)
<Mathias> skulle gjerne hatt en isbjørn her
<Mathias> da hadde det vært gyldig grunn til å ha det iskaldt på soverommet :P
<Mathias> eller så får jeg skaffe meg en pingvin som kjæledyr :P
<RoyK> så noen pingviner i bergen for noen år siden
<RoyK> husker ikke typen, små, men de svømmer jævlig fort
<RoyK> type 50km/t eller så
<lolgnu> Reading and comparing:  30.20% done, 64:03:58 elapsed. (1048934/3753/1912 errors)
<RoyK> hva da?
<lolgnu> Det ser ut som den blir verre for hvert pass
<lolgnu> Million read errors er jo ille
<RoyK> hva skal du ha ut av disken?
<RoyK> flere bitmynter?
<RoyK> Mathias: virker jo som om det er godt vær der oppe, da, bedre enn her nede
<RoyK> lolgnu: kaste disk og kjøpe ny?
<Mathias> er overskyet men kokvarmt
<RoyK> ja, bedre å gå i hi og vente til vinteren, -30 er nok bedre ;)
<dr0pix> Minecraftserer oppe og kjører, tror jeg. Ingen har testa å koble seg til enda. Jeg har ikke minecraft selv :P
<lolgnu> royk, rota
<lolgnu> er fatig
<RoyK> er det noe data der, da?
<RoyK> har noe rask liggende
<RoyK> en 40GB,  en 160 og en 500
<RoyK> nokså ubrukt, special price for you :)
<RoyK> trenger vel ikke stort til rota
 * dr0pix laner aleine, resten stakk :P
<dr0pix> Kanskje det var lukta mi?
<RoyK> oops
<dr0pix> Hvorfor kommer aldri epost fra skype? Er de alltid så trege?!!
<dr0pix> :P
<RoyK> lolgnu: men du kan få en disk billig ;)
<RoyK> 500 spenn for en 40GB? billig! :D
 * RoyK gliser
<dr0pix> Det er ikke billig, det er jo svindleri RoyK
<RoyK> hehehe
<dr0pix> RoyK: Nåmå du ikke prøve å lure lolgnu
<RoyK> måtte bare prøve meg ;)
<dr0pix> hehe
<RoyK> han har kjøpt større disker av meg til lavere pris, så han ser nok tegninga ;)
<RoyK> Malinux: hei!
<RoyK> Malinux: tilbake fra bartebyen?
<lolgnu> 500 så får æ 1tb disk
<Mathias> dr0pix: har du ikke minecraft? :O
<dr0pix> Mathias: Nei - jeg har lego. Det gjør samme nytten!
<dr0pix> :P
<Mathias> neeeeh
<Mathias> men jeg ville gjerne sett deg bygge et slott på 200*200 meter i lego
<dr0pix> Mathias: Sjekk ut electricfm.com :P
<RoyK> kan noen prøve å ringe meg? prøver å finne ut hvor jeg la fra meg n900-en
<Mathias> *vente på at RoyK ser msgen*
<RoyK> glem det - fant den
<Mathias> tnaaw
<dr0pix> :P
<Mathias> kanskje man skal laste ned alle 5 sesongene av fringe? :o
<Malinux> RoyK: ja
<Malinux> og tilbake fra den 11.04-maskinenen med gamle gnome-panel-fargetemaet til Ubuntu
<Malinux> men jeg brukte den ikke, ble bare nysgjerrig på hvilken versjon det var :)
<dr0pix> ettercap dos_attack plugin!
<Malinux> men skal hente katten min, så blir tilbake senere igjen
<RoyK> den har ikke rota seg bort igjen?
 * dr0pix spiser Daim!
 * Mathias spiser solo
<dr0pix> Damn!
<dr0pix> :P
<Mathias> den var _litt_ for lenge i fryseboksen
<RoyK> hihi
<dr0pix> huff da .P
<dr0pix> :P
<Mathias> bare litt!
<RoyK> sprakk flaska?
<Mathias> nei :D
<Mathias> har de aldri fulle i fryseren
<Mathias> det er jo galskap
<Mathias> plutselig har du en skuff med soloslush
<RoyK> hadde vært morsomt å prøve
<Mathias> også kjøleristene fulle av is
<RoyK> ikke glass, da, men sjekka hvor fleksible de plastflaskene er
<Mathias> mye arbeid å defroste den fryseren :P
<RoyK> avrime på norsk
 * RoyK kliner til Mathias med ei lita ordbok
<dr0pix> avrime!
<Mathias> det er når du kløner på riming :p
<RoyK> eller avise
<Mathias> avise ja, høres kanskje litt bedre ut, bare det ikke blir avvising
 * RoyK avviser alt bortsett fra avising
<dr0pix> Leser du avvisen?
<RoyK> tja - ikke helt - har ikke hørt om den ;)
<Mathias> er litt morsomt med "privat netflix" (som jeg kaller plex)
<dr0pix> netttavvisen da?
<dr0pix> :P
<RoyK> netavisen kanskje?
<dr0pix> to t'er er det vel?
<RoyK> neida - bare for bortskjemte guttunger
 * RoyK leker med ord
<dr0pix> haha, kan jeg ikke få to? :P
<RoyK> nettavitsen
<RoyK> litt mer cred
<Mathias> itavitsen heter det
<Mathias> eller som jeg kaller det, bokstavkjeksavisen
<RoyK> dårlig gjort av fylkesmannen i oslo og akershus å nekte spagettitroende meninghet!
<RoyK> http://www.osloby.no/nyheter/Nekter-spaghetti-troende-a-bli-trossamfunn-7227806.html#.UcdCoOvVniY
<dr0pix> Mathias: hehe
<RoyK> om folk skal kunne tro på eldgamle menn som går på vannet, så bør dette også tillates
<Mathias> hahaha
 * RoyK hadde nok blitt pastafari så snart trossamfunnet ble lovlig
<Mathias> synd at pingviner kun lever på antarktis
<RoyK> og i bergen
<Mathias> bergen er jo nesten nedi antarktis :P
<RoyK> slipp løs et titalls stykker i finnmark, så blir det nok flere :)
<dr0pix> Mathias: Og du kaller deg Tux? :P
<Mathias> hihi
<Mathias> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/microsoft-sued-allegedly-using-armed-015236542.html hmmmm, jaaa :P
 * RoyK leker litt med http://www.nrk.no/valg2013/valgomat/ og sjekker hvor bra han får til match på partier
<RoyK> prøvde å matche en frp-velger nå - 98% hit
<Mathias> kan du lage en lignende sak som gjetter OSet ditt? :P
<RoyK> tror det blir en lett match
<RoyK> "er det stabilt? (ja/nei)"
<RoyK> ved ja, gå videre
<dr0pix> løkkestruktur
<Mathias> tenker mer en som går på hvilket parti du vurderer å stemme på osv :P
<RoyK> Mathias: dårig språk igjen? ;)
<Mathias> multitasking/tulling igjen :P
<lolgnu> ubuntubrukere burde jo stenne dlf
 * RoyK stenner ingen, men stemmer rødt
<RoyK> dlf er tull
<lolgnu> rødt er like populistisk som frp
<RoyK> nei, vennen
<lolgnu> og de vil hive ut utvekslingstudenter
<lolgnu> usolidarisk
<RoyK> rødt vil hive ut utvekslingsstudenter?
 * RoyK lurer på hva lolgnu røyker på
<lolgnu> de vil fjerne garantien deres for studentboliger
<RoyK> {{citation needed}}
<lolgnu> pga en inbilt mangel av studentboliger
<lolgnu> hint: oslo har nok studentboliger
<RoyK> det er ikke noen innbilt mangel på studentboliger
<RoyK> men kjør på og dokumenter påstandene dine
<lolgnu> gjerne det
<lolgnu> men er på pub
 * RoyK venter i spenning
<lolgnu> sjekk sio sine sider mestepartwn av året
<lolgnu> ledige boliger på kringsjå hele.tiden
<lolgnu> bortswtt fra august
<lolgnu> Ventelistene regner med de som kun vil bo påd.majorstuen osv
 * RoyK venter fremdeles på lenker som kan dokumentere lolgnu sine påstander
<lolgnu> er ikke hjemme
<RoyK> fin unnskyldning
<lolgnu> jeg har studentpolitikere innnnfor.sio som kan hjelpe.meg med dokummntasjon
<RoyK> ja, kjør på
<RoyK> gleder meg
<lolgnu> De vil.bytte ut pubben min med boliger som vil stå tomme/ leies ut av ikke-studenter
<RoyK> ja, kjør på
<RoyK> gleder meg
<lolgnu> du kan ikke stole på sio
<lolgnu> makan til ineffektiv.organisasjon skal du letw lenge etger
<lolgnu> De har ventelister som er sterkt misvisende, og så gjør pressen og studenter jobben med å gi dem mer middler å ødsle bort.
<jo-erlend> Disqus er noe eksentrisk til tider. NÃ¥ hadde jeg -1 nye meldinger. :)=
<lolgnu> jeg skal ta en runde å se etter gamle disker ikveld
<lolgnu> rundt studentbyen
<Mathias> jo-erlend: sikker på at de bare ikke tok en melding ifra deg?
<jo-erlend> Mathias, men ville det ikke i såfall være 0 nye meldinger? :)
<Mathias> du er skyldig de en melding
<jo-erlend> hvis du stjeler et brev fra postkassa mi, så er det jo ikke sånn at det neste brevet som blir puttet i den automatisk blir borte for å dekke over for det brevet som forsvant :)
<jo-erlend> kan det være at noen ikke har fått med seg at man teller fra 0 og ikke fra 1? :)
<Mathias> man starter jo å telle fra -65536
<lolgnu> faen
<lolgnu> disken døde
<lolgnu> eller lever den
<lolgnu> faens disk
<jo-erlend> lolgnu, hvis du må stille spørsmålet, så er det kanskje på tide at den blir avløst?
<lolgnu> jo-erlend: haha, ja muligens, men det virker som den funker gull nå
<lolgnu> så enten har jeg drukket for mye til å huske hvilken disk som ikke funker, eller så er det noe helt annet feil
<jo-erlend> heh.. Høres ut som at du har full kontroll. :)
<jo-erlend> husk at Murphy gnir seg i henda hver gang et IT-menneske jobber i fylla. :)
<lolgnu> Har drukket Murphys Irish Red ikveld
<jo-erlend> kan jo tenkes at det er der Murphys Lov kommer fra. :)
<Mathias> viktig med kompliserte og grusomt lange passord (spesielt på root) om man har en tendens til å herje i fylla
<lolgnu> Jeg har grusomme passord
#ubuntu-no 2014-06-19
<Mathias> hva er anbefalt størrelse på /-partisjonen?
<Malinux> usikker, men jeg bruker i alle fall minst 10GB
<Malinux> men tror 8GB kan være nok. spørs vel hva du tenker å installere også
<Mathias> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/464j62nnkl2p4n6/AACrYbs6Lirzpt-n6vcO08EWa
<Mathias> ser den grei ut?
<Malinux> tja, spørs helt hva du tenker å installere. installerer du lite av store programmer, burde det da være nok :)
<Mathias> windouche ville ikke krympe mer
<Malinux> ah
<RoyK> Mathias: 8-10GB bør velholde. bruker du lvm, så kan du jo utvide senere
<Mathias> da var man satt opp igjen ^^
<Mathias> må bare elske at man justere størrelse på UIet i ubuntu ^^
<Mathias> fint når man har det på en liten 19" halvannen meter unna
#ubuntu-no 2014-06-20
<Volkard> Hello
<RoyK> aften
<Volkard> how far east did the Vikings go?
<RoyK> greenland and the current US
<RoyK> oh
<RoyK> east
<RoyK> down to turkey
<Volkard> I know they reached the Volga
<Volkard> but anything further?
<RoyK> not sure
<Volkard> do you think of the Rus as Vikings per se?
<RoyK> guess they met
<RoyK> but different folks
<RoyK> the vikings were a lot simpler in terms of culture than most of the other parts of europe - probably because it was fewer people up here
<RoyK> well, at least that's we now
<RoyK> erm
<RoyK> know
<Volkard> what about south?
<RoyK> no youtube videos from the viking times
<Volkard> i know they got to jerusalem
<RoyK> africa
<Volkard> which was popular destination back then
<RoyK> afrika
<RoyK> they went to they nothern afrikan states
<Volkard> which ones?
<RoyK> most of them, I guess
<Volkard> do you call the Normas vikings?
<Volkard> Normans*
<Volkard> I heard this argument a lot of time
<Volkard> saying taht because Rollo landed in normandy and forced the first creation of semi autonomous territory in normandy, therefore later normans should be thought as Vikings.
<RoyK> Volkard: Gangerolv was his name
<RoyK> Volkard: Göngu-Hrólfr
<Volkard> yeah
<RoyK> Volkard: he was forced to leave Norway after slaughtering a few people
<RoyK> Volkard: according to what I've heard, he was given land in Normandie as a barrier between Belgium and France
<RoyK> Volkard: since both were friendly towards the norseman, but fought against oneanother
<RoyK> Volkard: this I've heard from a friend that studied in france
<Volkard> I see.
<Volkard> I still wonder if Normans can really be considered "Vikings"?
<RoyK> Volkard: the norse books say he grabbed land there, but the french version is different
<Volkard> I have always leant to 'no'
<RoyK> Volkard: the word "viking" means "fra viken" that is "from the fjord of oslo"
<Volkard> http://www.ling.upenn.edu/%7Ekurisuto/germanic/oi_cleasbyvigfusson_about.html
<Volkard> "víkingr" is described as such in Cleasby and Vigfusson's An Icelandic-English Dictionary:
<Volkard> víkingr, m. a freebooter, rover, pirate, but in the Icel. Sagas used specially of the bands of Scandinavian warriors, who during the 9th and 10th centuries harried the British Isles and Normandy...The word 'víkingr' is thought to be derived from vík (a bay), from their haunting the bays, creeks, and fjords... "
<RoyK> yes
<RoyK> 'viken'
<RoyK> literally 'the bay'
<RoyK> is the old name of the oslo fjord
<Volkard> so only 9th to 10th centuries
<Volkard> basically only when they were bands of pirates
<Volkard> before the kingdoms
<RoyK> currently reading this: Eddukvæði
<RoyK> Volkard: there were kingdoms long before that
<Volkard> before 1085?
<RoyK> in norse times, perhaps around 700-800
<RoyK> it started when they moved to farmers
<RoyK> hunters didn't stick together
<Volkard> alright
<Volkard> The Vigfusson definition says its basically untill the 10th century though
<Volkard> so the expansions afterwards cannot be considered "vikings"
<RoyK> according to norwegian history, the formal end of the viking are was 1030
<RoyK> which of course is a fact that should be taken with a few pints of salt
<RoyK> as with all sorts of history ;)
<Volkard> for the british, the end of the viking age is Stamford Bridge
<Volkard> for the Danes its Canute the Holy's death
<RoyK> when was that?
<Volkard> Canute?
<Volkard> 1085
<RoyK> ok
<Volkard> stamford bridge?
<Volkard> 1066
<RoyK> damn - how good isn't it to listen to the Brown Album (Primus) today
<Volkard> primus!
<RoyK> :)
<Volkard> you know they reached as far as America
<Volkard> and I bet you heard off the sagas.
<Volkard> of*
<RoyK> what sagas?
<Volkard> but did you know that native americans had oral traditions and tales about the vikings?
<RoyK> doesn't surprise me
<RoyK> recently, there was found rests of cannabis in an old viking ship that had been to the americas
<Volkard> interesting
<RoyK> a small lump of 1kg or so
<RoyK> guess they liked it ;)
<Volkard> thats not small
<RoyK> well, if you're travelling far, why not bring some more?
<Volkard> sure
<RoyK> primus makes me rest today :P
<RoyK> norwegian politics is at its depth
<RoyK> so it's nice to listen to good music
<Volkard> so when did nobility start in norway?
<Volkard> kingdoms and so on
<RoyK> it was that way all the way afaik
<Volkard> dont think so
<Volkard> in sweden it only started in 1280
<RoyK> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olav_den_hellige
<RoyK> after that, there was peace, or so they say, but there was a lot of fighting going on for long
<RoyK> and then there was the black death where the danes took over
<Volkard> ok
<Volkard> I found a source saying viking ended in Norway in 870
<Volkard> after the reign of King Halfdan
<RoyK> what source?
<RoyK> seems very strange
<Volkard> http://www.vikinganswerlady.com/timeline.shtml
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> a lot happened after that
<Volkard> right
<Volkard> but this is before the formation of the Sacndinavian kingdoms
<Volkard> the "pagan" times
<RoyK> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heimskringla
<RoyK> read that
<Volkard> I read it
<RoyK> you can probably find it translated
<Volkard> and Egil's Saga
<Volkard> by Snorri
<RoyK> that's rather vicious ;)
<RoyK> egil's, I mean
<Volkard> I think its just theoretical
<Volkard> Egil's saga
<RoyK> well, might be
<RoyK> but it doesn't seem that way
<RoyK> people didn't write theoretical stories in those days
<RoyK> or perhaps they did...
<Volkard> theres some controversy I remember
<RoyK> like the bible...
<Volkard> some are saying its not Snorri's work
<Volkard> yeah
<RoyK> there are some controversy over the bible, last I heard
<Volkard> theres no source to confirm it basically
<Volkard> haha yea
<RoyK> Volkard, this is an interesting conversation ;)
<Volkard> yeah
<Volkard> most of the stuff we know comes from crhsitian times
<Volkard> like 13th century
<Volkard> very few sources that are pre-christian
<Volkard> and most of it is pictorial depictions and picture stones
<Volkard> like the Gosforth stone
<RoyK> have you read Hávamál?
<Volkard> Hymiskviða ?
<RoyK> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H%C3%A1vam%C3%A1l
<Volkard> yeah
<Volkard> http://www.vikinganswerlady.com
<Volkard> this website is really great
<RoyK> Volkard: are you English?
<Volkard> no
<Volkard> Emirtai
<RoyK> ok :(
<Volkard> Emirati
<RoyK> ok :)
<RoyK> sorry - wrong parantese there
<Volkard> thats fine :)
<RoyK> http://www.pitt.edu/~dash/havamal.html
<Volkard> Vikings and scandinavian history is just a hobby of mine
<RoyK> hehe
<Volkard> my specialities are Asian History
<RoyK> cool :)
<RoyK> are you a historian?
<Volkard> yes
<RoyK> ok
<Volkard> my expertise particularly is the big 3
<Volkard> China, Japan, Korea
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> it'd be rather interesting sharing a day with you, learning
<RoyK> but I'd like to divert a bit
<Volkard> well, if you're ever in dubai then you are most welcome :)
<RoyK> in the emirates, they hate gays, right?
<Volkard> yeah
<RoyK> do you?
<Volkard> I dont.
<RoyK> that's good
<Volkard> I helped some foreigners who ran into troubles with the police to get away from criminal prosecution
<RoyK> I'm not particularly gay myself, just a little, but I must say I have a strong hathred for regimes like yours
<Malinux> isn't Volkard the dude who shows up here now and then? :)
<Malinux> people who really hate gay-people, often do so because they depress (<<-- is that the right word?) their own gay-feelings
<Volkard> A lot to do with traditions Malinux
<Malinux> traditions of depressing their gay-feelings?
<Volkard> Traditions against gays
<Volkard> religious laws
<Malinux> religous noncense
<Malinux> laws with no logical reason
<Malinux> like norway when homosexuality was phorbited by law until 1972
<RoyK> Volkard: really, if you don't like our way of allowing people to fuck whoeever they want to fuck, you're not welcome here
<Volkard> I dont have a problem with it.
<Volkard> I already told you that I helped lots of people who came into danger because of it.,
<RoyK> Volkard: if your daughter or son came out to you and told you she or he was gay, would that be ok?
<RoyK> (silence)
<Volkard> I dont havfe authority to judge them
<Volkard> they need to be strong.
<RoyK> whom?
<Volkard> as long as he does it in the privacy of his house I will be fine with it
<Volkard> you need to understand that this is very foreign to me
<RoyK> Volkard: homosexuality appears everywere - for animals of all kind - also higher reformed animal like humans
<Volkard> I was not tested like this, so I cant demand othe rpeople to act like heroes.
<RoyK> don't be heros
<Malinux> so it's okey he is different, as long as you don't have to see it?
<RoyK> just be people
<RoyK> just accept people
<Volkard> Malinux, here its dangerous if its done publicly.
<Malinux> how do you do homosexality in public?
<Malinux> do you hetereosexuality in public  anyway?
<RoyK> Volkard: but why don't you accept it?
<Volkard> you have to understand that homosexuality is one of the more extreme violation, and there is no religious permission.
<RoyK> Volkard: would you like to try it? it's quite nice? :D
<Malinux> the question is actually as simple as: Do you, or do you not accept if your son or daughter is gay?
<Volkard> essentially its like any other religious violation.
<Malinux> there is two possible answers
<Malinux> yes, or no
<Volkard> what you mean by accept?
<Volkard> its not my place to accept it.
<RoyK> no, and you get out rather quickly. yes, if you want to talk about it
<Volkard> he will still be my son of course if thats what you mean
<Malinux> this is the defination of acceptence http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acceptance
<Malinux> Volkard: no, that's not what I meant. The question was very simple, but you avoid answering it
<Malinux> by a yes or a no
<Malinux> By the "answers" so far, I assume you want to answer no?
<Volkard> yes I accept it of course.
<Volkard> I dont think you understood what I said.
<RoyK> dr0: ping
<Malinux> maybe I didn't
<Volkard> I was not tested personally like that, I did not have those feelings and the conflict with religious demands. so I cannot pass judgement
<Malinux> so you are controlled by relgion?
<Malinux> religion
<Volkard> we have free choice.
<Malinux> really?
<Malinux> nobody has free choices :)
<Volkard> you can choose to observe the commandments or not to. and our scriptures emphasize the need to overcome our urges.
<Malinux> If people had free choices, people could choose not to be gay
<Malinux> that would be easier in a contry like yours
<Volkard> I mean free choice about their decisions, to observe or not to observe.
<RoyK> Volkard: I like men - would you want to meet?
<Volkard> some people take this challenge and try to overcome their urges.
<Volkard> RoyK, I dont have prejudices.
<RoyK> that's good
<RoyK> lots of people in this channel are gay or otherwise
<Malinux> Volkard: challenge to overcome urges like homosexual feelings?
<Volkard> our religion says that if your urges overcome you, then you should go to a foreign place where nobody knows you and do whatever your heart desire
<Malinux> That's impossible in the long term
<Volkard> Malinux, i dont know. this is very foreign to me and I cannot offer insights.
<Volkard> we all have issues with urges.
<RoyK> Volkard: no, there is no such thing as anti-homosexuality in islam - I've read the Koran
<Malinux> yes, but if the urges is not dangerous or harm anyone, why do you need to do anything with them?
<Volkard> everyday I have to perform certain rituals. its not easy
<Malinux> you don't need to?
<Volkard> I have an urge to stay in bed
<Volkard> but I overcome this urge every morning like a lion
<Malinux> that's not the same
<RoyK> Volkard: there are interpretations of the bible and the koran that say that gay stuff is bad, but only interpretations
<RoyK> Volkard: there's no single word about it in either book
<Volkard> Its not true.
<RoyK> quote that for me, please
<Volkard> The prohibition against homosexuality is absolute and it doesnt leave any room for exceptions
<Malinux> there is a lot of other things the bible (and the koran?) says you shouldn't do that most religous don't concern about
<RoyK> quote that for me, please
<RoyK> Volkard: find the phrase
<RoyK> Volkard: in your Q'uran
<Volkard> why is this turning to a religious argument?
<Volkard> are you muslim scholar?
<RoyK> Volkard: you were the one starting it
<RoyK> Volkard: I've read the damn book
<Malinux> I think you turned this into religion in the first place Volkard
<Malinux> why can't we just get a quote from the Koran then?
<RoyK> Volkard: there are some phrases back in the early parts stating you should not seed what can't be seeded or so
<RoyK> Volkard: but that's about it
<Volkard> there is reference to these acts as indecent and blasphemous all throughout the thing
<RoyK> Volkard: there's nothing about not respecting love
<RoyK> Volkard: {{citation-needed}}
<RoyK> Volkard: and my I ask, how can it be blasphemous to love someone?
<Malinux> because religion is not logical I guess
<RoyK> then. just. fuck. religiin.
<Volkard> http://quran.com/7/80-84
<RoyK> Volkard: heh - that doesn't say nawt about gays
<RoyK> guess that's the pass they have in the bible about sodoma
<Volkard> yes
<Volkard> abog sodom
<Volkard> about
<Volkard> the people of Lot
<RoyK> which is bullshit
<Volkard> the word homosexuality in arabic comes from this
<RoyK> a 6000yo text
<Volkard> also for homosexuals
<RoyK> want to take that as your rule?
<RoyK> times have changed, man
<RoyK> we're not in those days anymore
<Volkard> this is not your business
<RoyK> it is
<Volkard> you dont believe in freedom of religion?
<RoyK> sure
<RoyK> but freedom of religion isn't freedom of keeping people down
<RoyK> so no
<Volkard> how do I keep you down exactly?
<RoyK> like you just tried to
<Volkard> Im not tryign to keep you down.
<RoyK> a phrase from the q'uran which says nothing
<RoyK> that phrase is ZIL
<RoyK> it's just buggus
<Volkard> this is one source for the prohibition against homosexuality in islamic law
 * RoyK rubs Volkard's chest slowly
<Volkard> buggus?
<RoyK> Volkard: you have to understnad, you have to learn the Q'ran first
<Dry_Lips> lads, there's ##religion for religous talk... Remember that #ubuntu-no is a logged channel
<Volkard> RoyK, Are you serious?
<RoyK> Volkard: then start to try to understand what it's about
<Volkard> RoyK, You do realize that I studied it in more than a theoretical way?
<RoyK> Volkard: when you're done, you probably won't even chat
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: jada, men er litt gøy å snakke her også
<Volkard> You're trying to convince me that my religion doesnt say what it says
<Volkard> its kind ofsilly.
<Volkard> in fact, this is one of three reasons (only three) for which person can be executed.
<RoyK> Volkard: I'm not religious, but I've read a lot. You're trying to tell me that homosexuality is forbidden by the god(s), which I find rather amusing
<Volkard> RoyK, there are situations when you're required to give your own life, so its not unreasonable to be expected to resist urges, even if this urge is characteristic.
<RoyK> Volkard: I've been kind to you, and I understand you're not very fond of the regime, but I don't like the way you talk about Islam's way against the gays
<Volkard> RoyK, sometimes accepting Islam requires condemning yourself to misery and suffering in your life, but you are considered a hero.
<RoyK> Islam has as little against gays as Christianity has - it's just 6000yo stories
<RoyK> in a time where there were too many men, because of wars
<RoyK> it's that simple
<RoyK> they needed men to fertilise the women
<RoyK> so homosexiality was forbidden
<Volkard> you are trying to pass reformist islamic movment as the benchmark for islam
<Volkard> this is just not the case.
<RoyK> I like people to be open
<RoyK> I don't put pressure on you
<Volkard> thats fine, but reality doesnt come in necessarily likeable flavours
<RoyK> neither does religious thoughts
<Volkard> I'm just being honest with you about rulings and beliefs on this issue.
<Volkard> the really is no running away from it, it doesnt allow homosexuality
<RoyK> I just wonder how people can beleive that 6k yo scipts can make their days better
<RoyK> Volkard: homosexuality has been normal at all times
<RoyK> Volkard: check the history books
<Volkard> RoyK, these are things that people value, and any decision about values is irrational
<Malinux> the history books is written by stupid people who says the earth is older than 6000 years. How stupid isn't that?
<Volkard> there is no rational moral theory, and there is no rational beauty theory
<Volkard> and there is no rational political program
<Volkard> and there is no rational belief.
<RoyK> Volkard: are your history books less than 6000 years old?
<Volkard> decisions about values dont express knowlege but rather they represent the commitments a person takes upon themselves.
<RoyK> Volkard: are your history books less than 6000 years old?
<Volkard> only science is rational, and thats why its indifferent to values and morality and doesnt forces people to do anything
<RoyK> Volkard: are your history books less than 6000 years old?
<Volkard> yes
<Volkard> its not a history book.
<RoyK> something like 5000?
<Volkard> if you want to learn history goto textbooks
<RoyK> or something like 700?
<Malinux> it can't be more than 6000years anyway, as nothing existed before that
<RoyK> tror noen bør kaste ut den fyren her
<Malinux> tja
<RoyK> Volkard: this is quite off-topic at this channel
<RoyK> Volkard: we value a good chat, unless it's very, very off-topic and very little intellectual
<Volkard> ok.
<Volkard> historically the entire body of work spans over a great period of time.
<Volkard> Malinux, Like I said; its not a historical book, if you want to learn about the world you shouldnt turn to scripture.
<Volkard> Islam doesnt give you knowledge about nature or about men, it just sets worshipping demands.
<Volkard> do you have mandatory military service in norway?
<Volkard> its like when a soldier gets drafting papers.
<Volkard> the drafting document doesnt give him any info about the military or about the war, it just calls him on duty of service.
<Volkard> in fact we have very good records and evidence of things happening more than 6000 years ago, and we know of a lot of thousands of years of human existance in pre-historical times and of millions of years of existence on earth before men and even longer periods.
<Volkard> but the whole concept of "the age of the world" is really tough because of the conceptual difficulties of ideas like "time" and "beginning of the universe".
<RoyK> Volkard: thing is, the q'uran and the bible are both old, they are historical books, they are not about the current culture. to interpret those within the current culture, you either have to be very smart or very dumb, mostly the second happens
<RoyK> Volkard: time is changing people, and struggling to people and culture as what it were 6000 or even 800 years ago is devastating
<Volkard> this is a very serious point.
<Volkard> this is not a religious question but meta-religious
<Volkard> it could be indeed the beginning of the end.
<Volkard> but I could imagine myself a situation when there is a crisis, an unresolvable conflic between the formal norm of religious law and between life necessities.
<Volkard> this is not because religion is short-handed, but its because of funcitonal incompetency with historical reasons.
<RoyK> Volkard: are you truely religious?
<Volkard> in some cases it could be ok to consciously violate a theoretical and pedagogical law instead of saving ourselves hypocritically.
<Volkard> yes RoyK.
<RoyK> Volkard: so, do you beleive the world was created 6000 years ago?
<Volkard> I hmm
<Volkard> I think I already explained that.
<RoyK> no
<Volkard> i do not
<Volkard> the scriptures are not physics or history textbooks
<Volkard> history, chemistry or physics textbook give you information about the world
<RoyK> and it shows us what?
<Volkard> physics, history, chemistry ... these are mundane things, like eating and sleeping. its not holy.
<RoyK> ir's the same thing
<Volkard> RoyK, it tells you how to worship
<RoyK> it's the same thing
<Volkard> its all about your status with god and your duties to worship him
<RoyK> I worship nature
<Volkard> not about knowledge about the world, nature or history
<Volkard> RoyK, that is fine.
<Volkard> to each their own.
<Volkard> knowing when and how the world came to be -- that is only important from scientific research perspective, its completely irrelevant to religion and faith.
<Volkard> your status with god and your duties towards him arent dependent by it
<Volkard> whether the world is old or new, whether it was created or not and when this happend and how, and the historicity of all of it.. all of these things are human concerns, interest of knowledge and understanding, stuff science deals with, religion and faith, the quran and the duties, have other concerns - holy concerns.
<Volkard> its really ridiculous to think that scripture was handed to teach you some physics or history lesson
<Volkard> and god came down to earth to act as a science professor
<Volkard> (the scriptures are much better than science, histoiry, astronomy, chemistry or physics lectures)
<Volkard> I hope that clears things up
#ubuntu-no 2014-06-21
<Mathias> i think this is more of an #ubuntu-no-offtopic topic :p
<winb> Guest8048: trodde vi hadde samme ip
<winb> oO
<winb> v
<Guest8048> ?
<cls_> Tviler på at vi har samme IP
<RoyK> husker jeg en gang opplevde to nettkort med samme mac-adresse, men blingsa litt - én bit forskjell
<Malinux> hihi :)
<RoyK> bestilte en søt sak i går - supermicro-boks med 22x4TB disk
<RoyK> settes opp med zfs for å lagre data fra overvåkingskameraer, eller TRYGGHETSKAMERAER, heter det visst nå, på hioa
<Malinux> hehe. trygghetskameraer :)
<Malinux> så du bidrar til et mer overvåkt samfunn?
<Malinux> og joda, om du ikke gjør det, er det sikkert noen andre som gjør det i stedet
<RoyK> det var sjefen som kalte det det, i en *smule* ironisk setning
<Malinux> hehe :)
<RoyK> måtte bare sitere Bing&Bringsværd på den - da de i sin først og siste roman "London 2084" skriver at Oslo er verdens tredje tryggeste by etter Bagdad og London, hvor "trygghet" handler om overvåking
<Malinux> så 2084 er ikke tilfeldig :) 1984
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> De kom med ei novellesamling for 10 år sia som het Oslo 2084
<RoyK> to noveller hver
<RoyK> mye av det samme - men litt bedre i romanform ;)
<RoyK> trist at vi ikke får noe mer fra bing
<RoyK> hm. trodde jeg hadde den stående, men den ble kanskje igjen hos eksen :P
<Malinux> når jeg får en notification i indicator-applet og trykker på feks. e-postprogrammet fordi den gir meg en notification, så bare ser jeg at det blinker i evolution i dokken til venstre, men den maksimerer ikke vinduet
<RoyK> bill gates sin feil
<Volkard> hey
<Volkard> hello
 * RoyK redirects Volkard to #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<Volkard> alright
<Volkard> im there
#ubuntu-no 2015-06-17
<qwebirc31239> Hei. Jeg trenger hjelp med min nye Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition
<qwebirc31239> Jeg skulle oppdatere til fra ubuntu 4.04 LTS til 4.10, men den gikk ikke videre fra "configuring grub 2.." så jeg logget av og logget inn igjen, og skjermen ble helt blå. Har skrudd av og på og etter login blir det bluescreen. Noen her som kan hjelpe meg?
<RoyK> qwebirc31239: fra 14.04 til 14.10, kanskje ;)
<RoyK> qwebirc31239: det finnes ikke 'bluescreen' på linux - vi har "kernel panic" i stedet, men det er nok ikke det du ser her - gjetter noe krøll i xorg-konfigen
<qwebirc31239> Har du mulighet til å hjelpe meg? jeg kommer ikke inn på ubuntu i det hele tatt.
<RoyK> trykk ctrl+alt+f1
<qwebirc31239> funker ikke, det eneste jeg kommer inn på er PC egen bios ved å trykke f2 etter startup
<qwebirc31239> jeg prøver også å installere ubuntu på nytt fra usb, men det blir avbrutt av Dell recovery media som sier "ERROR: this recovery media only function on Dell systems"
<RoyK> har du data på den der du ikke har backup av?
<qwebirc31239> nei den er helt ny, ingenting der enda
<RoyK> det er bra
<qwebirc31239> ja
<RoyK> 14.10 har vel gått ut på dato uansett
<RoyK> ville kjørt 14.04 eller *eventuelt* 15.04, men bare hvis du trenger det siste og hotteste
<qwebirc31239> jeg skulle bare oppgradere via den til 15.04
<qwebirc31239> KAn du hjelpe meg med å få PC tilbake til slik den var da jeg fikk den, en slag factory reset eller?
<RoyK> 14.04 er LTS (long term support), dvs støtta i fem år. 14.10, 15.04 og kommende 15.10 er "mellomversjoner" før neste LTS, 16.04 kommer i april neste år
<RoyK> qwebirc31239: det burde funke, men det kan jo skje rare ting underveis. husk også at mellomversjonene ikke prioriteres stort på feilretting - LTS prioriteres
<RoyK> hvis ting funker på 14.04, bruk 14.04. hvis ting ikke funker, prøv med 15.04, gjerne frisk installasjon fra USB. Hvis du vil ha det nyeste og hotteste, installer 15.04 fra scratch
<RoyK> 15.04 kommer med systemd i stedet for upstart, og i den oppdateringa er det *mye* som kan gå galt ;)
<qwebirc31239> Jeg greier ikke det heller, har gjort det før på annen pc, som jeg sitter på nå. Trenger hjelp med BIOS instilling på dell
<qwebirc31239> Tror jeg må gjøre en OEM install av ubuntu, har du erfaring med det?
<RoyK> qwebirc31239: ble maskina levert med Ubuntu?
<qwebirc31239> ja det er Dell XPS 13 developer edition, og nå har jeg ødelagt den ubuntuen som har installert.
<RoyK> http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/f/4613/t/19620838
<qwebirc31239> takk det ligner veldig på mitt problem!
<qwebirc31239> skal prøve
<qwebirc31239> Jeg får det ikke til. det funker ikke med noe factory reset, kommer bare til "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<RoyK> har du en USB Live-greie med u1404?
<qwebirc31239> Jeg har en USB med 14.04 som jeg har prøvd med. Jeg kan bare teste ut ubuntu, hvis jeg prøver å installere blir jeg stoppet av Dell Recovery software som sier at dette ikke er en dell pc..
<qwebirc31239> Har du forslag til hvem som kan hjelpe meg med dette? (har snakke med Dell tech support og de hadde ikke peiling på Ubuntu...)
<RoyK> hvis maskina er solgt med Ubuntu, må det jo være mulig å få hjelp til det ;)
<RoyK> ellers forsvinner litt av vitsen med å kjøpe ubuntu-sertifiserte ting :P
<qwebirc31239> Takk for at du tok deg tid til å hjelpe meg. Får prøve videre.
<RoyK> lykke til :)
#ubuntu-no 2015-06-18
<Toffe> Heisann.
<Mathias> \o
<Toffe> Jeg satt å snakket på en annen kanal om å jaile brukere til å kun få lov å bruke hjemmappen, endte jo opp med at det så og si er umulig å få til på en effektiv måte. rbash har så mange hull at man bare kan f.eks skrive "bash" og få normal bash igjen.. Noen som vet hvorfor det er slik?
<geirha> rbash er ikke ment som en sikkerhetsmekanisme
<geirha> den er egentlig totalt ubrukelig
#ubuntu-no 2015-06-19
<RoyK> Toffe: skal du sette opp noe sikkert, må du ha en chroot eller helst en vm
<Toffe> rart at ikke linux er sikrere..
<RoyK> linux er sikkert
<Toffe> er jo ikke det når brukere kan få tilgang til filene og man må lage vm for å unngå det leler chroot
<RoyK> Toffe: hørt om chmod?
<RoyK> om noen klarer å laste ned /etc/passwd, er jo ikke det egentlig så viktig
<Toffe> joa men webservern kjører www-data og må ha åpen folder
<RoyK> er jo bare navn
<Toffe> joa men rart ikke de har innebygd jail
<RoyK> Toffe: hva slags server?
<Toffe> ubuntu
<RoyK> ja, men hva skal du med den?
<RoyK> slippe inn skript kiddies?
<Toffe> web, er kun privat bruk men noen ganger låner jeg ut en bruker og liker at ingen får tilgang til mappehirakiet mitt og slik i de andre
<RoyK> da setter du sikkerheten feil
<Toffe> ?
<RoyK> vanlig unix-sikkerhet funker med det meste - ellers har du posix ACL-er som er veldig mye fingranulerte
<RoyK> å si at linux er usikkert, tyder på mangel på kompetanse
<Toffe> windows lager man bare en nr
<Toffe> ny bruker, og så har ikke den tilgang til de andres mapper
<RoyK> jaja - så bruk windows, da
<Toffe> samme med osx
<RoyK> samma med linux, bare du lager hjemmekatalogene med riktig rettigheter
<RoyK> hva som er standard, er noe helt annet enn hva som er mulig
<RoyK> osx bruker primært det samme rettighetsregimet som standard linux/unix
<Toffe> Jeg er fullt klar over chmod, chroot, jailing og alt det andre. Jeg har brukt linux i over 10 år, ja jeg vet osx er unix i grunn.
<Toffe> Poenget med spørsmålet er "hvorfor" er det slik?
<RoyK> hvis du har brukt linux i 10 år, så veit du hvordan du skal gjøre det riktig
<Toffe> Jeg har det riktig :P
<RoyK> hvis ikke, trenger du 10 år til
<Toffe> men poenget er: Hvorfor er det ikke sikrere fra starten av, med tanke på at mange folk begynner å bruke linux som hoved pc. Familier med ubuntu dekstop lager kanskje en bruker for hver person
<RoyK> spør dem som pakker distroene
<Toffe> ubuntu
<RoyK> det er ikke linux' feil
<Toffe> nei men djeezes, ikke vær så jævlig prippen :)
<RoyK> "prippen" betyr noe helt annet ;)
<Toffe> du skjønner hva jeg mener og vil frem til, nå bare kverulerer du
<RoyK> jeg sier bare at standardverdiene ikke nødvendigvis er dem du vil ha, og det kan enkelt endres - ikke noe å klage over
<Toffe> prippen - norwegian - Means to be tightassed.
<Toffe> Men hvorfor er standardverdiene slik? Om de ønsker flere skal bruke dette må de gjøre det mer "sikkert" fra starten av
<RoyK>  prippen adj. (uvisst opphav) som lett blir støtt, nærtakende, sær
<RoyK> altså...
<RoyK> ubuntu er ment for å være brukervennlig
<Toffe> ikke åpne opp, da blir det trøbbel. De pusher jo dette til skoler e.t.c
<Toffe> brukervennlig = ikke trenge å tenke sikkerhet
<RoyK> ubuntu har aldri vært flinke på skikkelig sikkerhet
<RoyK> redhat/centos/debian - mye bedre på sånt
<Toffe> Men hvorfor?
<RoyK> ubuntu har veldig mye fokus på nettopp desktop-delen
<RoyK> Toffe: jeg bruker knapt ubuntu ;)
<RoyK> Toffe: hvis du vil vite hvorfor, spør noen andre, eller kanskje bruk 1,5 minutter på å løse problemet
<Toffe> Da er du jo i feil kanal :) Jeg er etter ubuntu diskusjon, bruker selv centos på viktigere servere :P
<Toffe> RoyK: som sagt jeg har ingen problemer
<Toffe> jeg er nyskjerrig i å diskutere hvorfor ting er slik de er
<RoyK> du har et visst krangleproblem ;)
<Toffe> er langt ifra nyskjerrig på å fikse det :)
<RoyK> jeg henger her fra tid til annen for å hjelpe til - jeg bruker også ubuntu på ymse servere
<RoyK> men holder meg til debian med mindre jeg får beskjed om å bruke rhel/centos
<Toffe> Nei, missforstår du meg helt. Jeg ønsker å snakke løst om hvorfor det er slik det er, hva er det dem glipper på forhold til andre distroer, og hvorfor dropper dem sikkerheten
<Toffe> bli mer kjent med kjernen til "problemet"
<RoyK> tviler veldig sterkt på at det er ubuntu-utviklere her inne
<RoyK> prøv #ubuntu-server eller noe - nok av folk der som kan svare bedre
<Toffe> Vel, prøvde her fordi jeg liker å snakke med mine landsmenn :)
<RoyK> ja - problemet er at det langt færre her som er utviklere av ubuntu - eneste jeg har gjort er å sende noen bugrapporter (som stort sett aldri ble besvart) og hjulpet til med småpatcher
<RoyK> ubuntu-utviklinga er rimelig lukka sammenlikna med debian osv
<RoyK> (men ikke redhat/centos som er dønn lukka)
<Toffe> Der er vel kanskje et av problemene til dette
<RoyK> spør utviklerne, da, eller "file a bug"
<Toffe> At det er lukket, da vil jo det være enklere at det oppstår sikkerhetsrisikoer
<RoyK> så får du svar
<Toffe> RoyK: joa men mye gøyere å prate.. Greia var å starte noe å snakke om
<RoyK> veit - er en grunn til at jeg ikke bruker debian på servere med mindre jeg må
<Toffe> høre meninger
<RoyK> men zzzz
<Toffe> japp her og
<Toffe> gnit
<Toffe> e
#ubuntu-no 2016-06-21
<carestad> noen som har erfaring med ubuntu 12.04 preseed som nekter å sette mirror/http/mirror til no.archive.ubuntu.com, men at andre f.eks. gb.archive.ubuntu.com funker?
<RoyK> har sett at det norske speilet av og til ikke virker
<carestad> den bare velger å falle tilbake på archive.ubuntu.com om jeg forsøker å sette den til no.*
<carestad> er ikke nede nå i hvert fall
#ubuntu-no 2016-06-22
<thiAs> æøå
#ubuntu-no 2016-06-24
<litago_>  ~ $ sudo apt-get build-dep irssi
<litago_> Leser pakkelister ... Ferdig
<litago_> Skaper oversikt over avhengighetsforhold
<litago_> Leser tilstandsinformasjon ... Ferdig
<litago_> E: Beklager, du må legge inn noen kilder (nettadresser) i din «sources.list».
<litago_> hmm..
<litago_> hva trenger jeg i sources.list ??
<sigurdga> har du tukla med den?
<sigurdga> skal ikke være tom
<litago_> nei jeg har ikke tukla med den
<RoyK> http://www.nt.ntnu.no/users/herfinda/sande.html <-- kosedikt til barna
<Mathias> litago_: kan du pastebine den?
<litago_> Mathias:
<litago_> ~ $ /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<litago_> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Ikke tilgang
<litago_> Du prøver å sende et tomt dokument. Avslutter.
<litago_> kjører Linux mint btw
<Mathias> prøv cat
<litago_> Mathias:
<litago_> $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<litago_> Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<Mathias> rart
<litago_> jeg kjørte "nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<litago_> eneste som er inni der er: #deb cdrom:[Linux Mint 17.3 _Rosa_ - Release amd64 20151128]/ trusty contrib main non-free
<litago_> men jeg får lasta ned med apt-get install. 0 problem
<litago_> feks apt-get install irssi
<litago_> 0 stress
<litago_> men jeg skal kompilere den nyeste versjonen
<Mathias> det er vel mildt sagt ikke sånn den skal se ut
<litago_> rart
<litago_> helt ny install
<litago_> installerte linux mint for noen timer sida
<Mathias> eller nei, strk det
<Mathias> stryk*
<Mathias> glemte litt av cdrom:
<litago_> Mathias: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/dncpdclwql2hnmy/Skjermdump%20fra%202016-06-24%2021%3A00%3A21.png
<litago_> kan det ha noe med det å gjøre
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> eller, nvm
<Mathias> fulgte ikke helt med
<Mathias> den svitsjer bare repo :P
<Mathias> til noe som er nærmere og ikke er hovedserveren
<litago_> kansje jeg må kjøre apt-get dist upgrade
<litago_> eller dist update eller hva det var igjen
<litago_> :S
<litago_> hva må jeg gjøre for å ordne dette :(
<Mathias> dist-upgrade
<Mathias> men det vil ikke hjelpe
<Mathias> men bruk oppdateringsbehandleren til å svitsje til et lokalt repo, så vil den kanskje legge til repoene igjen
<litago_> da prøver jeg det
<litago_> btw hva gjør dist-upgrade ?
<Mathias> http://askubuntu.com/questions/194651/why-use-apt-get-upgrade-instead-of-apt-get-dist-upgrade
<catopett> litago: dist-upgrade er kommandoen for å oppgradere linuxversjonen
<Mathias> en tl;dr av den der
<litago_> Mathias: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/gnqlnisdw1lh3wi/Skjermdump%20fra%202016-06-24%2021%3A36%3A02.png
<litago_> "aktiver pakkebrønner med kildekode"
<litago_> kan det være problemet? at den ikke er ticket av
<Mathias> dist-upgrade kan fjerne ting, upgrade gjør ikke det
<litago_> sjekk dropbox linken
<Mathias> litago_: skader ikke å ha den med, men er ikke nødvendig å ha den med
<Mathias> update blir bare å ta lengere tid
<litago_> hva er det fornoe egentlig? pakkebrønner med kildekode
<Mathias> er så du kan bruke apt-get til å laste ned kildekoden til diverse pakker
<Mathias> litago_: btw, lite vits å ha med "ustabile pakker"
<litago_> 21:08 < Mathias> men bruk oppdateringsbehandleren til å svitsje til et lokalt repo, så vil den kanskje legge til repoene igjen
<litago_> funka ikke :(
<litago_> merkelig
<litago_> helt ny install
<litago_> har ikke tukla med noen ting
<catopett> Noen som har erfaring med BLACKBUNTU?
<AndyOslo> catopett: Nei
<litago_> Mathias: våken?
<Mathias> |a
<litago_> vet du om en brukbar repo generator
<litago_> tenkte det er siste utvei
<litago_> generer dem å legger det manuelt inn i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mathias> litago_: bare å finne repoene til mint
#ubuntu-no 2016-06-25
<litago_> takk for hjelp :)
<litago_> nå parter jeg for denne gang
<catopett> NÃ¥r jeg dualbooter hvor legger configurasjonsfila seg hen? Hva heter den? Jeg dualbooter mellom Windows VISTA og UBUNTU
<catopett> Jeg ønsker å fjerne KUBUNTU fra lista over os som booter, da KUBUNTU ble ufullstendig installert
<catopett> Når jeg booter, kommer GRUB opp. tror det er grub, er iallefall bootloader, der kan jeg velge hvilken os jeg ønsker å boote.
<catopett> Trenger info om en god irc client for command shell, ikke terminal
<catopett> exit
<catopett> exit
<Mathias> catopett: bra du er tilbake
<Mathias> tenker du tui?
<catopett> as we speak, installerer jeg kubuntu 16.04 LTS
<catopett> Går det ann å installere steam i kubuntu?
<catopett> Må åpne terminal og kjøre sudo reboot now straks, straks ferdig med å installere
<Mathias> catopett: irssi og weech
<Mathias> at
<catopett> Mathias, er det lurt å kjøre swap på 4096Mb og /boot på 200Gb?
<Mathias> hvor mye minne har du og har du planer om å slenge den i dvale?
<Mathias> og boot trenger bare å være maks 4 gb
<catopett> Har 4096Mb minne og dvale?
<Mathias> rundt 2 gb er mer enn nok
<Mathias> pm-hibernate
<catopett> Jeg har mye plass og tengte på at jeg kunne bruke litt plass til /boot
<Mathias> er lite vits å pisse vekk så mye på boot
<Mathias> 3 gb boot er mer enn nok
<Mathias> holder til ca. 100 kernel update
<Mathias> s
<catopett> Har to disker på henholdsvis 200Gb og 1Tb
<Mathias> anbefaler swap på en dæsj over 4gb, boot på 2-3gb, og 10-30 gb på root
<Mathias> hvordan tenkte du å partisjonere?
<catopett> Det kan være at jeg sletter alt og installerer på ny, for jeg erfarte problemer tidligere med kubuntu 16.04 lts
<catopett> Kan være at jeg går tilbake til UBUNTU 16.04 LTS
<Mathias> hvordan er oppsettet ditt nå?
<catopett> Hva mener du med oppsettet?
<Mathias> hele installasjonen
<catopett> Nå er den ferdig å jeg må restarte, kommer tilbake snart
<catopett> by
<Mathias> tyyhuyuy
<catopett> Jeg har en blueray rom som ikke vil spille filmer i ubuntu, hva kan være galt, finnes det programmer som leser blueray disker for ubuntu?
<ducasse> catopett: det er litt så som så - http://askubuntu.com/questions/565516/can-linux-play-blu-rays
<RoyK> Mathias: boot på 2-3GB? Det holder lenge med 1
#ubuntu-no 2016-06-26
<litago> Mathias \o
<litago> tenkte jeg skulle teste forslaget ditt. istedet for å kjøre irssi 2 forskjellige steder. så jeg ikke blir hilighta ved at noen skriver navnet ditt her inne. jeg har lagt trigger.pl i autorun mappa nå. hva blir kommandoen? for at jeg ikke skal bli hilighta når "Mathias" blir nevnt i #ubuntu-no og #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<Mathias> det er i eksempelet
<Mathias> all -nocase -channels '#ubuntu-no #ubuntu-no-offtopic' -regexp '(math)(ias)' -replace '$1\x02\x02$2'
<litago> Mathias: done
<litago> ok kan noen skrive "Mathias"
<Malinux> Mathias:
<litago> hmm. det funka ikke
<litago> jeg ble hilighta
<litago> jeg bruker hilightwin.pl btw. om det har noe å si
<litago> prøv å hilight "Mathias" nå da
<litago> jeg prøvde /save og /quit
<geirha> Mathias: nah
<Mathias> litago: hva sier /trigger list da?
<litago> ingen ting :p
<litago> kansje det skulle vere en / før jeg skrev kommandoen
<litago> hva var kommandoen igjen btw
<litago> altså ikke /trigger list
<litago> men alt det andre greiene
<litago> /trigger list sier ingen ting
<Mathias> litago: /trigger add blahblahblah
<Mathias> regnet med at du hadde lest litt dokumentasjon
<litago> nei tenkte jeg bare fort og gæli skulle fikse det :P
<litago> hva var den lange kommandoen igjen?
<litago> /trigger add osv
<Mathias> all -nocase -channels '#ubuntu-no #ubuntu-no-offtopic' -regexp '(math)(ias)' -replace '$1\x02\x02$2'
#ubuntu-no 2020-06-16
<eirik__> Hei, er det noen her som har skikkelig peil på UDEV? Jeg prøver å skru av museknotten. Jeg tror jeg nærmer meg, men klarer ikke å fylle inn alt for at udev reglene skal funke.
